# Show your Panerai watch / Strap favourite combination.



## bigclive2011

So how about us Paneristi showing off our fave Pam/strap combos?

Just love looking at pics of your guys watches, so here is another excuse to post!!

Hope I can tempt out you lucky Bronzo / Fiddy owners to post as well.

Here are some of mine to start you off.

88 on a Spanish made ammo strap.















372 on a repro 74 strap.















Base logo on a Gunny Caitlin 2.















Submersible on a Spanish ammo leather















425 on its OEM leather (well I can't work on those micro screws!!)


----------



## Fomenko

Some of mine... very happy with most of them! :-!


----------



## justinle

PAM523 on simona green croc


----------



## GX9901

Current favorites on my 312:

Metta Catherina strap from Equus Leather

















Veg-tanned strap from Dangerous9:


----------



## GX9901

Accidental double post. Sorry.


----------



## WareagleSig

I'll play. Here is my 312.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aardvarkbark

392 on shark from Kain Heritage.


----------



## Declan79

Still having the OEM, i'm looking for the 24mm strap black oem style


----------



## Synequano

345 on a dark brown OEM croc










441 on OEM asso,372 on Mario Paci,292 on OEM calf


















111E with austrian OEM rubber with (period-correct) thumbnail buckle


----------



## nweash

243 on vintage black dangerous9 strap with green patina accents


----------



## bigclive2011

nweash said:


> 243 on vintage black dangerous9 strap with green patina accents


Just love over that combo!!

That strap is so unusual , will defo go on my wish list )


----------



## nweash

bigclive2011 said:


> Just love over that combo!!
> 
> That strap is so unusual , will defo go on my wish list )


Thanks. it was a custom request and he said he wasn't sure he could do it but would try his hardest.

Obviously I was way more than satisfied with the end result.


----------



## Tony A.H

*bigclive.*
looks like you've found your Color (light brown) :-!.
it's probably the most Favorite color among many Paneristies. and i love it too.

but beside a Classic look. i also like to try something different*/*unique. and that's one of the Greatest features about this Brand.
a change of strap gives you a total new look. as if you have a brand new watch on.;-)

like this one. *Blue Jeans*



thought it was Cool for a while.



but later. i changed up to a Chocolate Brown Gator.



and finally i settled on this Honey Gator. 
it may look similar to the one above, however the Color is much lighter in person.



i've also tried* Burgundy Straps* on other Pieces and look great. 
but Now during the Winter period, i'm slowly switching back to more Classic subtle colors (in the brown family).

Cheers


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## bigclive2011

Tony A.H said:


> *bigclive.*
> looks like you've found your Color (light brown) :-!.
> it's probably the most Favorite color among many Paneristies. and i love it too.
> 
> but beside a Classic look. i also like to try something different*/*unique. and that's one of the Greatest features about this Brand.
> a change of strap gives you a total new look. as if you have a brand new watch on.;-)
> 
> like this one. *Blue Jeans*
> 
> 
> 
> thought it was Cool for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> but later. i changed up to a Chocolate Brown Gator.
> 
> 
> 
> and finally i settled on this Honey Gator.
> it may look similar to the one above, however the Color is much lighter in person.
> 
> 
> 
> i've also tried* Burgundy Straps* on other Pieces and look great.
> but Now during the Winter period, i'm slowly switching back to more Classic subtle colors (in the brown family).
> 
> Cheers


Beautiful California dial Pam!! And love those straps man.


----------



## Tony A.H

bigclive2011 said:


> Beautiful California dial Pam!! And love those straps man.


Thank you.
they're Home made by Tony A.H who happens to be an Amateur strap maker  .


----------



## Time Collector

Mostly Gunny Straps.


----------



## Rpcody

512 on a Hodinkee for me.


----------



## bigclive2011

Still on the OEM but plenty of options waiting in the box!

If I can ever get those micro screws undone (


----------



## Tony A.H

bigclive2011 said:


> If I can ever get those micro screws undone (


it's easy.

an Magnifying loupe will do the trick









also very inexpensive.


----------



## bigclive2011

Its not the eyes its the pork sausage fingers that are the problem!!!!!!!! )


----------



## Tony A.H

well. you can send it to me and i'll be more that happy to replace it for ya. 
but expect me to wear it to a few days. cause i need to make sure the Strap is well fastened.;-)


----------



## bigclive2011

Tony A.H said:


> well. you can send it to me and i'll be more that happy to replace it for ya.
> but expect me to wear it to a few days. cause i need to make sure the Strap is well fastened.;-)


Well i think if the 356 was in the deal for the weekend then the watch is yours!!


----------



## Tony A.H

bigclive2011 said:


> Well i think if the 356 was in the deal for the weekend then the watch is yours!!


:-d

wish i had this Car.


----------



## frustin

bigclive2011 said:


> Its not the eyes its the pork sausage fingers that are the problem!!!!!!!! )


mmm, pork sausages.


----------



## Declan79

While waiting for the strap


----------



## MrBillsy

Well I'm not even able to officially wear my first PAM as yet as its a bday present and my bday is still 3 days away!! At least the torture is almost over after 6 weeks of waiting! Hasn't stopped me with the straps though and my first arrived today....courtesy of BasandLokes! Pics aren't great quality but here it is....


----------



## bigclive2011

Welcome to the forum, lovely watch strap combo, hope you enjoy wearing it once your allowed )


----------



## rockin'ron

Brown & Black Tartan Combos


----------



## Fretless_llama

Wow! Some nice looking combos in here! Can't wait to get mine so I can join in the fun!


----------



## JustinHEMI

My first strap! A Bas and Lokes "Ian" strap that lightens/darkens depending on how it moves. It has a ton of character and I love the stitching in the corners. The leather is buttery soft and very comfortable, as well.


----------



## bigclive2011

Beautiful strap!!

Its now on the list , more money!!


----------



## Tony A.H

last year i made a whole bunch or Burgundy Straps of different length/Width for various Watches.
one of them was for the 372



wore it for a while . but went back to a Vintage Brown which "i think" suits this Watch Better.
(this strap wasn't made by me. got it as a B-Day Gift)


----------



## WatchNRolla

Can't decide


----------



## bigclive2011

Personally I'm a bit of a sucker for brown! In case you hadn't noticed )


----------



## Tony A.H

i see some Nice Steinhart Straps in the Mix.
i like the *Red Shark*. got a couple of them. really Great Quality for the Money :-!.


----------



## peenoise

Mustard strap by Toshi.


----------



## WareagleSig

Messing around with an old tan croc strap and started hand dying it with a darker brown. Turned out sort of vintage. I think I like it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

WareagleSig said:


> Messing around with an old tan croc strap and started hand dying it with a darker brown. Turned out sort of vintage. I think I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loving it, that looks great on your Luminor!!


----------



## MrBillsy

I have a new fave combo thanks to my "just arrived today" TedSu Swiss ammo pouch strap! Think it suits the ZERO quite nicely!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Sure does, love the ammo straps on Luminors!!

That looks great on your zero!









Got these from a Spanish supplier on E bay.


----------



## peenoise

Bracelet à la Hermès leather..


----------



## bigclive2011

Now that is one classy strap!! Beautiful colour and texture!!


----------



## Bidle

I own more Panerai's but for almost all I've multiple favorite straps. For me that's the beauty in owning a Panerai. Only for the 243 I do have one favorite strap:


Panerai Submersible 243 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011

Great watch great strap!! Jealous )


----------



## watchik

My Panerai on a NATO strap


----------



## watchik

and one more with the original Panerai strap (one of my favorite)


----------



## Declan79




----------



## Synequano

Pam 92 with Heroic18 carbon fiber strap


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

My PAM 027 Power Reserve with the old school center seconds, on a Taikonaut Green Python that I thought brought out the Lume...:







...with a cuppa joe in my favorite mug...:


----------



## bigclive2011

Never seen a strap like that before!! Fantastic!!

In fact never seen that Pam before either.


----------



## vdub007

the 243 with hornback alligator


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

bigclive2011 said:


> Never seen a strap like that before!! Fantastic!!
> 
> In fact never seen that Pam before either.


Thanx! Usually, people only say, "WTF were you thinking...???". Bought it on a whim while on a trip to Europe.



vdub007 said:


> the 243 with hornback alligator


Love this! Gotta get me some Hornback!


----------



## bigclive2011

The beauty of Panerai is the fact that you can get so many fantastic straps, and 30 seconds later you have an even more unique look!!
Sorry read 3 hours for a Radiomir!!


----------



## PaneraiGuy328




----------



## frustin

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> My PAM 027 Power Reserve with the old school center seconds, on a Taikonaut Green Python that I thought brought out the Lume...


WTF were you thinking...???


----------



## Tony A.H

my Favorite Strap is my own. 
sorry, don't mean to be arrogant. the OEMs are Great but never fit my Wrist. they're either too loose or too tight.:-|

this is one of my Hobbies that i enjoy. but only when i have a little time to play.
this was the 1st Green i made for the Bronzo. came out ok , but Not so Crazy about it.



so made another one but totally different process.
Green Dial/Bronze Case is a tough Combination to match a leather to. so had to modify the leather but adding some Paint to it so it'll Match the Green and the Patina all together.

i'd say i'm totally satisfied with the outcome



i have several Choices to pick the Cord Color. all look good but decided on the wheat.









so that's my Favorite Combo.:-!

a fresh wrist shot will follow

Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011

What a combination!! my favourite Panerai on a great strap!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Just got this ammo strap in 24mm so wondering which watch needs a change of look??


----------



## Tony A.H

wow. a great looking Ammo. 
you shouldn't have any problem finding the right watch for it.


----------



## bigclive2011

Tony A.H said:


> wow. a great looking Ammo.
> you shouldn't have any problem finding the right watch for it.


Trouble is is I am happy with the current line up, so it has gone on the Maranez brass I just bought, and it does look pretty good.


----------



## Tony A.H

sure why Not.
and when you're ready again to swap Straps . it'll look good on Helson Bronze or the Base/logo.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

frustin said:


> WTF were you thinking...???


See what I mean... ???


----------



## ohfivepro

I've just got my 'Outback leather' Toshi strap and it is stunning!!


----------



## frustin

Tony A.H said:


> my Favorite Strap is my own.
> sorry, don't mean to be arrogant. the OEMs are Great but never fit my Wrist. they're either too loose or too tight.:-|
> 
> this is one of my Hobbies that i enjoy. but only when i have a little time to play.
> this was the 1st Green i made for the Bronzo. came out ok , but Not so Crazy about it.
> 
> 
> 
> so made another one but totally different process.
> Green Dial/Bronze Case is a tough Combination to match a leather to. so had to modify the leather but adding some Paint to it so it'll Match the Green and the Patina all together.


What's the model number for that watch?

EDIT - Bronzo (thought this was a typo). It's got a real...victorian diving bell sort of look to it. I like it.


----------



## peenoise

damier azur canvas strap for today..


----------



## MDiver

New strap I received from Aaron at Combat Straps. Fit and finish is excellent I much prefer it over the OEM that came with my 372


----------



## rockin'ron

I love This Antique Bullet Hole Combo!!!


----------



## peenoise

MDiver said:


> New strap I received from Aaron at Combat Straps. Fit and finish is excellent I much prefer it over the OEM that came with my 372


how long it takes for combat strap to make new strap, im planning to get one.


----------



## subdiver

How many keepers use you ?
I remove the second keeper, because it's slippering always to the watch.
I don't like a long tail on the strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

Nice strap!!

Depends on the length of the strap for me, if I get it made to measure then 1 keeper.


----------



## ultran00b

My Zero with a new Greg Stevens Design strap. Horween Coffee Dublin.


----------



## bigclive2011

Just got this from my Spanish supplier, carlottin1 on E bay, minimal stitching in old leather 24mm.

Got to decide where it will go now.















Great quality as usual with a real old leather smell.


----------



## Travelller

I have about a dozen straps for my two PAMs, the 44mm 233 and 47mm 217 1950 Luminors. With Luminors, I prefer thick, non-tapered straps. |>

My favorites to date are my D9 Swiss Ammo straps, both made from (separate) pouches that I got to choose myself b-) Almost as awesome are my OEM (yes, OEM!) Black "vintage Calf" straps. 24-22 (good ) and 26-26 (great :-!)

_click-the-pics for hi-res goodness_












~~~


----------



## 3Peat

I've got this on my PAM292 at the moment. Not an expensive custom by any means, just got it off ebay when I ordered the sub buckle.


----------



## amphibic




----------



## iam7head

Zero on Sandave calf strap


----------



## WatchNRolla

Got a couple great straps from Toshi straps.


----------



## GX9901

Another new strap from D9 for my 312 (with a little purple and gold):


----------



## Tony A.H

you've got quite an interesting combo there. a Damascus Tang on a Horn Buckle ..
Great looking Strap. love the Purple lining .


----------



## Tony A.H

tried several straps on the 232.
i guess the nicest one so far is the Honey Gator.

this is the 1st one i made for her. 
Calf skin. also a Home made Modified Buckle with a Gold Logo.



after a few weeks of wear. the Strap looks much Darker.



2nd one i made was a Gator.



then followed a Burgundy Calf.
i think it looks all right (would probably look better on 249).





wore that for a while, and Now it's back on the Gator
so that would be my Favorite Combo.



Cheers


----------



## Travelller

Wow, Tony - awesome straps - you've got the talent for it!!! b-)|>


----------



## watchdaddy1

Kevin (Adeeos)


----------



## Sexitano

Mays Ronconi on 425 ..
Mays 30s on 372 ...


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## m630

vintage ammo shoes


----------



## peenoise

Green strap for today.


----------



## jaychief

320 with black buffalo


----------



## m630

my next two vintage ammo straps arrived today .... Micah is awesome







left one is for the 320, the right for the 283


----------



## amps

m630 said:


> my next two vintage ammo straps arrived today .... Micah is awesome
> left one is for the 320, the right for the 283


They look awesome. Just received a TedSu strap but its easy to see the addiction taking hold.


----------



## lisherwood

rockin'ron said:


>


Which strap? Oem or 3rd party? Love this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lisherwood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amygdala

Got this strap from one of the independent strapmakers from Hong Kong. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mat-with-one-t

Bas and Lokes Ostrich black on a PAM 48 with polished buckle.


----------



## amphibic




----------



## rockin'ron

lisherwood said:


> Which strap? Oem or 3rd party? Love this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!! You could get it here Rowdy Brown Horween Self-stitch 24mm Watch Band | BandRBands


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## pierokwong




----------



## BLing

experimenting nato strap with the Rad..


----------



## iPwn

John Mark Booc said:


> Bracelet à la Hermès leather..
> 
> 
> View attachment 2776146


Hello, 
I am looking fr something similar to this strap. How did you get it?  
Thanks

Oscar


----------



## iPwn

MDiver said:


> New strap I received from Aaron at Combat Straps. Fit and finish is excellent I much prefer it over the OEM that came with my 372


Nice strap, is this custom made or do you have a link to where I can see more of it? Thanks

Oscar


----------



## rockin'ron

Black Tartan


----------



## igory76




----------



## bigclive2011

Decision made!!

The soft gunny has gone in the strap box and the new Spanish antique leather has gone on the Base logo.

The dark strap has changed the character of the watch completely!!

One of the best aspects of Panerai ownership, 30 seconds and a different look!!


----------



## peenoise

iPwn said:


> Hello,
> I am looking fr something similar to this strap. How did you get it?
> Thanks
> 
> Oscar


It is a Mustard strap from Toshi straps UK (https://toshi-straps.co.uk).


----------



## Synequano

Haven't had a chance to change my strap but I just bought several straps from Paris boutique..they have the 24/22 green canvas available for 190 euros


----------



## jaychief




----------



## dmb359




----------



## forbigger

On business trip, the bolt on my clasp went missing, luckily I didn't lost my watch, so went to Fossil and bought new strap but they didn't have 26mm one, ended up buying the 24mm. Turned out not too shabby at all


----------



## BrendanFoo

jaychief said:


> View attachment 3814218
> View attachment 3814234


Where did you get that strap from ? Love the horn back


----------



## bigclive2011

88 on a Gunny for a change.


----------



## igory76

Handmade like OEM










Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## teomadrid

JacobStraps Alligator Nubuck on PAM00380


----------



## Acuity

312 on Tech Swiss


----------



## 808state

Zero on Ted Su Swiss Ammo


----------



## watchdaddy1

For the moment it's a Keith Wilson aka Azcodman Painted French Ammo










But only 1 too choose from is blasphemy










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## forbigger

Here's the trio.... The 119 is for when I feel like cross dressing..... 😁..... Just kidding, I gave it to my wife. Those are el cheapo strap, call me cheap (which I am😀) but any strap above $100 is too much for me


----------



## bigclive2011

Watchdaddy, nice drawers )


----------



## P1723

Latest acquired strap 74


----------



## mat-with-one-t

Bas and Lokes custom ostrich on 48


----------



## Travelller

I'm also quite fond of my Toshi straps. While quite "tame" compared to my Swiss ammo or my "distressed" Wotancraft straps, they're made from top-quality leather and well-finished |>








_click-the-pics for hi-res goodness..._


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

forbigger said:


> Here's the trio.... The 119 is for when I feel like cross dressing..... ..... Just kidding, I gave it to my wife. Those are el cheapo strap, call me cheap (which I am) but any strap above $100 is too much for me


Really..., why would you ever consider putting anything expensive on your Pam's...??


----------



## bigclive2011

Gunny, Toshi et Al just went broke )


----------



## dmb359




----------



## forbigger

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Really..., why would you ever consider putting anything expensive on your Pam's...??


didnt catch your drift


----------



## bigclive2011

Think he means you prob have paid £5000+ for the watch so what is £100 for a decent strap??

The strap makes the watch I.M.O


----------



## urodocmeng

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forbigger

bigclive2011 said:


> Think he means you prob have paid £5000+ for the watch so what is £100 for a decent strap??
> 
> The strap makes the watch I.M.O


to each of their own i guess. those strap even though not expensive, still decently made. i dont expect it to last long. i may change my opinion in the future, but as of now, it is what it is


----------



## bigclive2011

88 on a Gunny Caitlan 2, very soft and comfortable to wear.


----------



## dimok

537 on Swiss Ammo


----------



## mich3l

My current straps collection with PAM 299 and PAM 569

Mr Pam


----------



## bigclive2011

Good pic of a great collection Mich!!

Today I'm going for a amazingly soft and comfortable Gunny Caitlan 2, which is currently bolted to my 88.


----------



## scjones88

Base Logo with Horween Bluejean strap. I have the same strap in dark brown with white stitching. Both are excellent and comfortable. The heavy straps definitely balance out the weight of the watch.


----------



## mich3l

Just added this to my collection of straps from Panatime. Vintage Tobacco Distressed

Mr Pam


----------



## ErikSzper

422 on Olive Zulu..but like most of us...that may change by lunch


----------



## scjones88

ErikSzper said:


> 422 on Olive Zulu..but like most of us...that may change by lunch


I've considered leaving a few straps in my desk at work.


----------



## rockin'ron

Lovin this Black Tartan Strap


----------



## amygdala

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

JV



















Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla

.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Decisions decisions



















Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

i think you're Nuts.! (in a good way of course ;-)).
GREAT Collection..



watchdaddy1 said:


> Decisions decisions


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium on Spanish old leather.


----------



## Tony A.H

the Beauty of Titanium.
LOVE the Grey Hue. the older it gets the better it looks. great looking Buckle too :-!.. who said: Scars aren't Beautiful ?!


----------



## LovecK

Jeans combination... /handmade strap based on my request/


----------



## Synequano

345 on OEM Ponte Vecchio (this also works on 441)









441 on OEM JV









339 on OEM Asso


----------



## Tony A.H

went through a few Straps with the 217

a couple of Home Made. 
1 is a Gator. and the other is a Calf






*Lady in Red*





even had it on an OEM Oxblood for a while.
(looks better in the flesh)


and Now wearing it on JV



i also have a Black Gator that came with the Watch but havn't worn it yet.

i don't have a Favorite Strap. i think they all are. each one gives it a total different Character.

Cheers


----------



## martintyler

My collection of Toshi straps on my PAM 233


----------



## martintyler

and seeing as this is a strap thread, a view from the other side...


----------



## rockin'ron

Love this Crazy Horse Combo!!!










Dark Brown Crazy Horse 24mm Watch Band | BandRBands


----------



## Time Collector

Mostly Peter Gunny straps


----------



## R1P




----------



## Synequano

Three OEMs










Mario Paci on 372


----------



## bigclive2011

Kinda liking my base on some old Spanish leather at the mo.


----------



## xluckx

Please review our rules -Admin


----------



## logan2z

PAM190 on Vintager Straps VDark

PAM372 on Greg Stevens Design Horween Coffee Dublin


----------



## bigclive2011

My base has put on its best and poshest shoes!


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## blowfish89

WatchNRolla said:


>


Looks great, cheers~
I have the same strap (sadly no Panerai yet).


----------



## amphibic




----------



## vadimdon

Superb straps from D9. I love the deepened stiching on the swiss ammo straps. Did you request this kind of stiching or is John doing that as standard stiching for ammo straps. I am currently ordering one for myself


----------



## Travelller

vadimdon said:


> Superb straps from D9. I love the deepened stitching on the swiss ammo straps. Did you request this kind of stitching or is John doing that as standard stitching for ammo straps. I am currently ordering one for myself


I'm not sure what you mean with "deep stitching" but you have a few examples here and (AFAIK) that's how he always sews them.

You're gonna love yours - I assume you took your time to select the right pouch for you


----------



## amphibic

Pam532 on one of my custom works.


----------



## bigclive2011

Swap time,

88 gets back its posh croc deployment and the base goes on the Gunny Caitlan 2.

The fun of Panerai knows no bounds!!















Love the OEM croc deployments!!


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## BLing

tried leather nato to pam 372. and I like it...


----------



## vadimdon

deepened stiching means that before punching the stich holes he makes a small cut in the leather on the sides so when he stiches the thread will be on the same height with the leather


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## truep287

PAM 177 on vintage buffalo


----------



## amphibic




----------



## Jewbaka

truep287 said:


> View attachment 5051513
> 
> PAM 177 on vintage buffalo


Where did you get that strap from?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Declan79

005

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mshilling

WatchNRolla said:


>


What strap is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Jewbaka said:


> Where did you get that strap from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I believe it's OEM.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## blowfish89

mshilling said:


> What strap is this?


I think its from Strapcode - search 'Miltat washed canvas'


----------



## Dan J




----------



## WatchNRolla

mshilling said:


> What strap is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yup, strapcode


----------



## waikeekee

One of my favorite would be canvas





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## ibrickyo

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


Love the classy strap. Where did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

ibrickyo said:


> Love the classy strap. Where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's an OEM Croc came w/ the 312

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

SLC on its original OEM strap, it's unusual that they stay on the OEM with me, but I kinda like the look of this one.


----------



## waikeekee

Stingray & Toad skin straps. Adding some color to the normally dull leather brown/tan color. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Ostrich leg



















Toad skin - lime green 



















Leathers




























And finally, something for the Halloween










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Oh! I also have a brown lizard skin strap to match my brown/tobacco dial PAM.




























Still in the reptile corner,,,,,,,Python,,,,, 





































In fact, when I saw this strap, I got 2 sets, 1 for me and the other for the wifey 



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrickyo

watchdaddy1 said:


> It's an OEM Croc came w/ the 312
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


Cool. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Swiss AMMO on my ebony/ivory









































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Waikeekee you are the strap king for sure!!

Great posts!!


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> Waikeekee you are the strap king for sure!!
> 
> Great posts!!


Hey bigclive2001;

Thanks for the kind words. I do have a modest collection of straps but I am just a small enthusiasts and having fun with the PAMs' I have. Nothing to shout about. Merely sharing what I have.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Which is good for a Monday? The white or black?














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RossoNero

That is one of the nicest Panny / strap combos I've ever seen. Good job.



teomadrid said:


> JacobStraps Alligator Nubuck on PAM00380
> View attachment 4003778


----------



## waikeekee

Hi All! Tomorrow, I will be traveling for 2 weeks. Therefore, I will be bringing along with me are these 2 Luminor Marina 1950 that I have. Of course, will be bringing along some straps for different time, place and occasion. Please don't mind the substandard pictures taken using my phone.

First up are Alligator - Black, Brown and Canary Yellow




































































































2nd are AMMO & Hide Leather









































































Lastly, my 499 with a friend name KAWS




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RS4_Power

looking for a leather black (maybe faded/aged) with creme color stitching for my 111. I found a very cool brown one I wear a lot with it, but in search of what I just described. thanks for any leads! oh, and hoping to not spend more than $150.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

waikeekee said:


> ...
> 
> Still in the reptile corner,,,,,,,Python,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, when I saw this strap, I got 2 sets, 1 for me and the other for the wifey
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You just gotta get some "Python for your Panny" (say that 3 times!)...!!:


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## bigclive2011

RS4_Power said:


> looking for a leather black (maybe faded/aged) with creme color stitching for my 111. I found a very cool brown one I wear a lot with it, but in search of what I just described. thanks for any leads! oh, and hoping to not spend more than $150.


I would recommend Rich at Toshi straps, take a look at his website, I have several of his and they are superb.


----------



## watchdaddy1

On Simona Saddle shoes




























Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## bigclive2011

My newly polished Titanium on old leather.


----------



## waikeekee

Bumpzzzzz up this thread 

Owned this PAM24 for 13 years. Sent it for a complete overhaul almost 3 months ago and it is now ready to come home. I went to collect it this afternoon and brought along a Rolled Army Canvas strap.























































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

OEM on my 425, I like the antique look of this strap.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## waikeekee

Zero for today




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

24 for the night mounted with it is the rolled army canvas by Micah.
































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Like the title said, favorite watch/strap combination. This rolled army canvas is really becoming my favorite now, can't seem to take it off. Sorry guys, still the same old combination.

Hanging around with my 24 these few days or maybe for 2 weeks more, literally!









































































And finally, a wrist shot.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Can't decide what is good on the zero









































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

74 strap from a great Spanish strap maker.


----------



## waikeekee

Italian leather by the strap smith aka Rob Montana


















































































Old AMMO by Stonee Strap of Thailand. His name is Bee




























Will post more later with both of my watches with me at this time mounted with both of my Micah's Rolled Canvas straps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Was having some fun and creativity in the garden yesterday. Both watches mounted on Micah's Rolled Canvas straps. These canvas straps are beginning to become my favorite. These straps are extremely comfortable when broken in. Exactly like a brand new pair of denim.

















































































































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## martintyler

I recently got two straps from Gunny, a Caitlin 2 and a Caitlin 4, both really nice straps.


----------



## bigclive2011

Just love Peters straps!!

My Caitlan 2 is without a doubt the most comfortable strap I own, and the 4 is at the top of my to get list.

PS Love the watch as well )


----------



## watchdaddy1

*176*

_While wearing this ol' stinky piece of Ammo leather_...but it's my favorite













_*shoes by Adeeos & Piotr coin buckle
*
_


----------



## bigclive2011

Loving that buckle!!


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> Loving that buckle!!


Thanks it's a rarity

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

These are affordable straps. On the Zero is bought from Panatime for less than USD50.00 and on the 24 is bought from a local distributor for around USD40.00














































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Another affordable strap. Maker Stevo from the UK. It cost about £29.00 for this Olive Green Leather Strap and the buckle is not included. Buckle is made of titanium purchased from Panatime.




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

Spanish leather with an old Titanium buckle, love the way that Titanium gets darker with age.


----------



## waikeekee

Hey bigclive2011;

I noticed that your 25's case/lugs is the newer quick-release pin instead of the standard screw-in pins. Circa M is 2010? And does titanium really darken with age? I didn't notice on my 176 and some titanium buckles.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Yes and i love them, 30 seconds to swap out a strap!!

The watch has just come back from a refurb and polish, and the colour is noticeably lighter. The buckle is much darker, although in the pics it is hard to see.


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> Yes and i love them, 30 seconds to swap out a strap!!
> 
> The watch has just come back from a refurb and polish, and the colour is noticeably lighter. The buckle is much darker, although in the pics it is hard to see.


Well, yours is titanium, it's naturally dull in color however much polishing it gets. What did you asked them to do for this watch? My 24 only returned last month. I changed all the hands, changed the dial because the lume is dull and does not illuminate very well. Of course, the the Pam Hospital, they tune and service the movement and changed all rubber gadget or o-rings. Unfortunately, those deep scratches on the bezel can't be saved.

This trip to the PAM hospital cost me £620.00 and I had to wait almost 3 months for them to complete it. Parts are not readily available here, they say.

And yes, those quick-release pins are hassle free and extremely easy to change the straps. Saved time and prevent scratching the watch case/lugs.

DAMN! What's wrong with Man U this weekend?



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider

*372/Simona Alligrini Gamma strap/custom knife edge buckle!*


----------



## waikeekee

It's the all-black, minimum stitching, hide leather strap by Rob Montana of the Strap Smith. I am using a polished steel submariner buckle.




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Travelller

buddhabar said:


> ...


What is it... "Hommage"?


----------



## Domino88

From Peter Gunny, Great service too btw....
s1330.photobucket.com/user/HDRoy/media/image_zpsmhgmw94g.jpeg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter makes a great strap and extremely comfortable to wear.


----------



## buddhabar

Travelller said:


> What is it... "Hommage"?


Hi mate.

I confirm.


----------



## bigclive2011

Caitlin 2 by Peter Gunny, very soft and comfortable.


----------



## waikeekee

Just received several sets of straps from Vintager and Martu Leather. From Micah are Cognac Alligator and a Mauser AMMO pouch/strap. Martu supplied a few exotic and calf leather for the wifey and I.

Vintager by Micah



















Martu Leather










The natural Python mounted on our watches





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Great straps!! very different look for the watches.


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> Great straps!! very different look for the watches.


Yes, the python looks good, don't they? And well, that's Panerai. I believe many people are buying Panerai watch because they can wear a different watch everyday. I am one of those people at least. I will be taking out my titanium brothers next week or maybe, I should wear my Rollies for a change as they are being ignored for a year now.

My 176 & 562










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Shiny cased 88 on a classic OEM croc deployment!!


----------



## waikeekee

Owned this LV clutch bag for almost 19 years. I have sent it to a strap maker to get it recycled into watch straps. According to the leather smith. This canvas bag will produce 5 sets of straps.



















The straps should look something like this. Borrowed pictures from Rob Montana of The Strap Smith. He is selling this strap for USD215.00




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DieSkim

This is new to me... Stoked.


----------



## DieSkim

new Gunny canvas for tonight


----------



## waikeekee

499 mounted on a dark olive green Stevo Straps from the UK




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Bought this 499Q in Milan last September. Initially, I wanted to get the 523 which is exactly the same watch as the 499 but the case is 42MM instead of 44MM. I wanted the 523 because my wife may wear it too but since she decline the offer, so I got the 499.

This is the 523 - Borrowed picture from Panerai Official Website. This 523 comes with OEM alligator light brown strap.










Since I like this combination a lot, 3 days ago, the Cognac Alligator Strap I ordered from Micah of Vintager Straps arrived and I had it mounted on the 499 this morning. Looks similar, the 523/499, don't they?























































I am using a brushed finished steel pre-v tank buckle on this strap which I bought for only USD10.00 locally. Although the buckle is cheap, the quality and finishing is very good.



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

Nice colour combo!!

The white dialled Luminors are def growing on me.


----------



## JMoney

Lots of great stuff to look at here. Nice combos.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam & Keith Codman



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium all the way on old Spanish leather.


----------



## waikeekee

Experimenting with Alligator Straps from Micah of Vintager. Black-on-Black and Brown-on-Brown. Auto vs Manual, Light vs Heavy, Titanium vs Steel and Base vs Marina of Panerais'
































































And why not include a luminated picture?










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Subject is still my 562. I received this brown Python strap this morning.mount it on the 562 immediately. Result: I think it is only so-so or mediocre at best. Seem it is difficult to get a perfect match for brown/titanium PAM.














































In consolation,I have a Vintager strap which is closer in color to the dial of the 562. I install a titanium buckle on this strap.




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

312 on Vero Squalo





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Damn!! decisions, decisions



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider

*Re: 372/Simona Alligrini Gamma strap/custom knife edge buckle!*

This just in...Kostas vintage 1:1 repro in Argonaut leather! Wowowow!


----------



## watchdaddy1

*Re: 372/Simona Alligrini Gamma strap/custom knife edge buckle!*



Jetrider said:


> This just in...Kostas vintage 1:1 repro in Argonaut leather! Wowowow!


Nice shoes 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Decided on 380 today on original Mission Impossible shoes customed by Peter





Clive shot of OEM buckle



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

watchdaddy1 said:


> Damn!! decisions, decisions
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


But where are your socks??

)


----------



## Tony A.H

well. it is still my Favorite Watch/ Strap Combo. but how about a Favorite Buckle ?!

got this a couple of days ago. and LOVE every mm of it. it may look Huge to some, but it's Not.
i'd say it's big enough. Bold. and damn beautiful. to me it looks like a piece of Jewellery.

Old Heat Treated Steel out. Bronze in.





right Buckle for the right watch.



and does Not over power the Case.



object appears larger in the picture.


----------



## bigclive2011

Tony 

For the last time will you stop tormenting me with pictures of that Bronzo!!

(


----------



## Tony A.H

sorry my friend.
i apologize


----------



## Jetrider

Superb buckle! I have one as well...just need to find the right strap for it.


----------



## R850R

Just arrived...


----------



## igory76

Which one for today 









Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

My LV straps (1st batch) are ready. I actually wanted the monogram logo to be vertically placed but according to the strap maker, the material/clutch bag I provided was too small so horizontal it is. He added if I were to make 3 instead of 5 straps, vertical monogram logos is possible. Oh well! Maybe next time I will provide a bigger discarded bag.










Let's hope the straps will look good on the watches 

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Many buckles arrived today and more will arrive in the next few days. Mostly are tang pre-v stainless steel with polished, brushed and Matt finished buckles. Bought 50 pairs of tubes and some rubber after-market straps too.














































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Speaking of the devil, the courier just dropped these cheap rubber off.



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

24 on rubber




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

still lovin the OEM croc that came on my 88!!


----------



## sonykurniawan

Learning how to post multiple pics. Hope it works.


----------



## bigclive2011

Nice canvas!!


----------



## waikeekee

sonykurniawan;

I am sure you have a smart phone. You should then install Tapatalk. With this apps, you don't need a picture hosting site to post pictures.

Yours are 114 & 111? Please correct me if I am wrong.

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## sonykurniawan

waikeekee said:


> sonykurniawan;
> 
> I am sure you have a smart phone. You should then install Tapatalk. With this apps, you don't need a picture hosting site to post pictures.
> 
> Yours are 114 & 111? Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


Thanks for the information.. I mostly use my ipad for browsing. Actually I hv installed tapatalk but dont know how to use it lol.

yes they are 111 and 114


----------



## sonykurniawan

bigclive2011 said:


> Nice canvas!!


Hi bigclive,
if you are referring to my canvas.. Thanks for the good words.
Its made by Steveo and I'm waiting for another canvas by Drew.


----------



## waikeekee

sonykurniawan said:


> Thanks for the information.. I mostly use my ipad for browsing. Actually I hv installed tapatalk but dont know how to use it lol.
> 
> yes they are 111 and 114


Ok, I have installed Tapatalk on both my phone and pad. Very convenient to use. By the way, the blue strap, it's nice and with excellent patina formed. This strap is from Pulcher's of Indonesia, no?

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## sonykurniawan

waikeekee said:


> By the way, the blue strap, it's nice and with excellent patina formed. This strap is from Pulcher's of Indonesia, no?
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


Its actually made by a no-name strap artist in Indonesia. 
You can find him in instagram by the name indowatchstraps and another good one is simplealeather.


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> Many buckles arrived today and more will arrive in the next few days. Mostly are tang pre-v stainless steel with polished, brushed and Matt finished buckles. Bought 50 pairs of tubes and some rubber after-market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


I've contemplated the Blk S/S buckle lately & now w/ your pics I'm gonna press the buy now button

Do you have any pics of it on a strap yet?

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam & Mark McGwire shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

sonykurniawan said:


> Its actually made by a no-name strap artist in Indonesia.
> You can find him in instagram by the name indowatchstraps and another good one is simplealeather.


Thanks for the info. Too bad I can't access Instagram here where I live.



watchdaddy1 said:


> I've contemplated the Blk S/S buckle lately & now w/ your pics I'm gonna press the buy now button
> 
> Do you have any pics of it on a strap yet?
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Sorry, don't understand "Blk"? Does it mean black? And are you referring to the black S/S with the engravings?



watchdaddy1 said:


> Pam & Mark McGwire shoes
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Man! I really like this strap? Is the strap made out of a baseball glove or something like that? It is so unique.

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sorry, don't understand "Blk"? Does it mean black? And are you referring to the black S/S with the engravings?

Man! I really like this strap? Is the strap made out of a baseball glove or something like that? It is so unique.

The enemy of my enemy is my friend [/QUOTE]

Yes the black & SS engraved buckle.

Thanks Yes it's a Mark McGwire Baseball glove

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Thanks for the additional picture. I haven't got around mounting the buckle onto straps yet. The picture you are seeing is a size 22 MM, I am still waiting for the my to arrive which are 24 MM. Do you have any suggestion for what tone or color I should mount the buckle on? I am still unsure?

I gotta get a baseball glove strap. I have seen many but can't seem to accept it till I see yours.

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> Thanks for the additional picture. I haven't got around mounting the buckle onto straps yet. The picture you are seeing is a size 22 MM, I am still waiting for the my to arrive which are 24 MM. Do you have any suggestion for what tone or color I should mount the buckle on? I am still unsure?
> 
> I gotta get a baseball glove strap. I have seen many but can't seem to accept it till I see yours.
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


I would try it on an ammo or OEM black calf or Gator/Ali , but would look good on any brown or Assolutamente look of strap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

You guys are coming up with fantastic ideas for a strap material!!

LV bags and now baseball gloves!! Wow, love it!!


----------



## waikeekee

watchdaddy1 said:


> I would try it on an ammo or OEM black calf or Gator/Ali , but would look good on any brown or Assolutamente look of strap
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


So sorry for the slow respond. I was a little busy this morning and just got back an hour ago. Your request is my command! 

Since I have only the 22 MM buckle, the 24 MM have not arrive, hence, I could only find black leather and a black crocodile print straps to show you. Both are discarded straps which have not been used for years. I really hope you'd like them. Sorry for the poor pictures and lighting.

Since you have a 176 too, I felt it is fitting to mount the black leather on 176 and my Zero is similar to your other Logo Base Pam. Hope the pictures helped.


































































bigclive2011 said:


> You guys are coming up with fantastic ideas for a strap material!!
> 
> LV bags and now baseball gloves!! Wow, love it!!


LOL! As a matter of fact, maddog and other strap makers are even offering Hermes bags, Gucci Bags, rugby, footballs and ETC ETC. As long as it is leather, I am sure they can make it into a watch straps.

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Tony A.H

looks like you're ready to open your Own Buckle Boutique.

thanks to you again for the Link. i also Ordered some.. looking forward to receiving them.
Love that engraved (kind of Indian CowBoy) Buckle.


----------



## Tony A.H

looking GOOD.Thanks for posting.
how *Thick* is the Buckle ?? would you say about 3 mms ??


----------



## waikeekee

LOL! Geranemo and Jesse James eh? Well, the term the seller are using, translated in English is Maya engraving and Voodoo patten engraving.  Oh! The seller indicated on the specification that the stainless steel buckle is actually made of 50% silver hence the more pale colour. I actually don't like it now, am thinking of returning it for the dark colour one.

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Tony A.H said:


> looking GOOD.Thanks for posting.
> how *Thick* is the Buckle ?? would you say about 3 mms ??












The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

@ Clive- Nothing new I've had this BB Glove strap since 2010



I also have 1 from maddog in 22mm



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

As far as buckles , maddog is the best , his exaggerated buckles are 1 of a kind & he does awesome Damascus wrk.



The coin buckle is from Piotr, these guys are making them out of some interesting materials these days

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> So sorry for the slow respond. I was a little busy this morning and just got back an hour ago. Your request is my command!
> 
> Since I have only the 22 MM buckle, the 24 MM have not arrive, hence, I could only find black leather and a black crocodile print straps to show you. Both are discarded straps which have not been used for years. I really hope you'd like them. Sorry for the poor pictures and lighting.
> 
> Since you have a 176 too, I felt it is fitting to mount the black leather on 176 and my Zero is similar to your other Logo Base Pam. Hope the pictures helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! As a matter of fact, maddog and other strap makers are even offering Hermes bags, Gucci Bags, rugby, footballs and ETC ETC. As long as it is leather, I am sure they can make it into a watch straps.
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


Thanks for the pics waikeekee  They look great, would look even better on this 1









Wanna go in 1/2's  or maybe Clive & others wanna chip in too ... LOL

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

You are welcome. In fact it was this watch that prompted me to buy the engraved buckles.

Picture is the 604 limited to only 99 pieces produced priced at €17,000.00

Too rich for me but really loved it. I heard only the main original Panerai boutique in Firenze sell this model. Incredibly beautiful, handcrafted by maybe 2 or 3 craftman/woman. IMHO - even if I had the money to burn, I will not be entitled to buy it. Guessed this model is only reserved for the invited-to-buy customers. Oh well! I can only read about it and drool 

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

watchdaddy1 said:


> @ Clive- Nothing new I've had this BB Glove strap since 2010
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 1 from maddog in 22mm
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


I love things that are out of the run of the mill norm, and they certainly are!!

Prob why Panerai gets so much stick on here because they don't look the same as all the other Rolleikos )


----------



## bigclive2011

All I have in response is a boring ole Gunny

No offence Peter cos I love em all the same )


----------



## watchdaddy1

Peter Gunny straps are among the best out there so nothing boring strapped to your wrist IMO

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider

One of of my favorite patina straps-
Simona Bruno Allegrini w-titanium knife edge buckle


----------



## Travelller

bigclive2011 said:


> Titanium all the way on old Spanish leather.
> View attachment 5667866


Like!!! :-!


----------



## waikeekee

Wifey's 48 mounted on newly arrived LV strap.





































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

Travelller said:


> Like!!! :-!


Still not forgiven for having a Bronzo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tony A.H

it'll work for me.|>
Thank you for taking the Measurement.


----------



## Tony A.H

watchdaddy1 said:


> As far as buckles , maddog is the best , his* exaggerated buckles* are 1 of a kind


*very True*.!
*Love his Thick Unique Style*.. as i said before his Buckles are like a Piece of Jewellery. kind of reminds me of King Baby's Bracelets.

Not my Wrist. stolen from their website
(i have NO affiliation with them).


----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam00312 on Rob Montana shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Two more "pig" buckles and some rubbers arrived this morning




























Actually, these rubbers are not meant for me, a friend had ask me to purchase them for him. He bought a 312 exactly a month ago and he is getting into the strap thingy.

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> Two more "pig" buckles and some rubbers arrived this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, these rubbers are not meant for me, a friend had ask me to purchase them for him. He bought a 312 exactly a month ago and he is getting into the strap thingy.
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


_Damn are all those OEM rubbers ?? I also see your into the buckle thingy...Hehehe!..There's worse habits to have @ least that's what I tell the missus.
_


----------



## waikeekee

watchdaddy1 said:


> _Damn are all those OEM rubbers ?? I also see your into the buckle thingy...Hehehe!..There's worse habits to have @ least that's what I tell the missus.
> _


Bro!

These rubbers are definitely NOT OEM from PAM. However, they feel and weigh the same as the OEM's. I don't think they sell them in assorted colors like red, rescue orange, hulk green, pure white, regular blacks, blue, yellow and others. One strap depending on the supplier is from USD8.00 to USD20.00

I do understand that we should buy originals but the difference is really too vast. Would you or how many people are willing buy an OEM rubber strap for USD350.00? This amount of money can be of better used getting something leather from maddog, gunny, simona, Vintager or others favorite maker, don't you agree?

Yes, those buckles, can't live without them and always seem there are not enough. Right now, I am looking for a 925 silver buckle. I wonder if anyone here know where can I get my hands on one or maybe two pieces.

Don't know about yours but my wife don't really bother about my hobby as and when I get another strap, she gets one too. 

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

I didn't think so, but thought I'd ask because that's alot of dough for rubbers. 
I rarely purchase OEM because custom strapist straps are better IMO, + the OEM prices are outrageous.
I wish my wife would wear a watch, she has 5-6 that sit in the safe.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

what's Piotr website ??
all i found on the Net were a bunch of Posts about his Buckles.

Thanks in advance


----------



## waikeekee

Entirely agree with you. However, when I was in Milan, I bought from their boutique an OEM croc strap and paid €350.00 for it. Totally regretted buying it. The very strap is sitting in the watch box since. I also got myself a deployant buckle which cost €300.00 and guess what, it is still unwrapped and in the original box.

Frankly, I too, think the OEM straps are overly priced. But still, there are people who buy them but not in great quantity. I noticed you have some shoes from Mr. Rob Montana, I have a few of his straps too. He makes good quality straps and a funny guy I must say. Great guy to deal with. My next purchase should be from Maddog. I was in contact last May but the deal didn't go through. Oh! Aaron Bespoke (Combat Straps) - good too. Let's not forget Micah of Vintager, an excellent strap maker as well. I have about 16 straps made by him and counting. Will probably get more from him this Christmas.

Lastly, let's just leave the wife out of thingy, shall we? When comes to watches, the wives are bad! My wife actually committed a heinous crime by stealing my 116613LB and she refused to return it! LOL! 

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

Tony A.H said:


> what's Piotr website ??
> all i found on the Net were a bunch of Posts about his Buckles.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Tony I'm not sure he has 1. 
I contacted him through p.com

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Tony A.H said:


> *very True*.!
> *Love his Thick Unique Style*.. as i said before his Buckles are like a Piece of Jewellery. kind of reminds me of King Baby's Bracelets.
> 
> Not my Wrist. stolen from their website
> (i have NO affiliation with them).


Go on admit it Tony it is your arm really )


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> Entirely agree with you. However, when I was in Milan, I bought from their boutique an OEM croc strap and paid €350.00 for it. Totally regretted buying it. The very strap is sitting in the watch box since. I also got myself a deployant buckle which cost €300.00 and guess what, it is still unwrapped and in the original box.
> 
> Frankly, I too, think the OEM straps are overly priced. But still, there are people who buy them but not in great quantity. I noticed you have some shoes from Mr. Rob Montana, I have a few of his straps too. He makes good quality straps and a funny guy I must say. Great guy to deal with. My next purchase should be from Maddog. I was in contact last May but the deal didn't go through. Oh! Aaron Bespoke (Combat Straps) - good too. Let's not forget Micah of Vintager, an excellent strap maker as well. I have about 16 straps made by him and counting. Will probably get more from him this Christmas.
> 
> Lastly, let's just leave the wife out of thingy, shall we? When comes to watches, the wives are bad! My wife actually committed a heinous crime by stealing my 116613LB and she refused to return it! LOL!
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


I hear ya, I'm no stranger to straps as a matter of fact I have a strap problem both OEM & customs.
Can you say strap whore.





Ingomar aka maddog is a great guy to deal w/. You will be pleased w/ his wrk. There are so many great strapist it's dizzying to decide on who.
I had to have an Assolutamente & JV OEM when I 1st got in2 Panerai years ago but those were the last 2 & only 2 OEM shoes I will purchase after being introduced to aftermarket strapist 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

It's been a white since I mounted light color straps, so I was experimenting with a few of them.

Wristart of Thailand - affordable strap, forgot what this color is called.



















Vintager Strap - Mid Priced - Nomad




























Mario Paci- IMHO strap is over priced. Learned my lesson 




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

To put it milder should be "strapaholic" and watch strap is my vice 

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Guys, what do you think of these 925 pure Silver buckles? I am thinking of getting a few.

















































































































































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Jetrider

Knife edge buckles by Hank aka- twente(o) are top notch! Overbuilt design with a thick screw bar, they look absolutely fantastic on vintage straps. I particularly like the slightly darker tone of the titanium. Mine has a touch of patina to it-


----------



## watchdaddy1

I like some of those


----------



## watchdaddy1

Jetrider said:


> Knife edge buckles by Hank aka- twente(o) are top notch! Overbuilt design with a thick screw bar, they look absolutely fantastic on vintage straps. I particularly like the slightly darker tone of the titanium. Mine has a touch of patina to it-


I like that

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> Guys, what do you think of these 925 pure Silver buckles? I am thinking of getting a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


I like some of those, mind sharing where you found the coin buckles

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

iaymnu said:


> Omg, that's like a showroom! I can look at that for days. Haha.


Thanks Brother there's more










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

ah !. OK. i'll do the same then.
Thank you.


----------



## Tony A.H

LOL. :-d
i don't wear that many Bracelets.. just a couple of Silver and 1 Beads that's all.


----------



## bigclive2011

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks Brother there's more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Totally lost for words for the first time ever!!

That is a proper shrine to the god of Panerai!!!

Love that divers helmet!! want me one of dem!!


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> Totally lost for words for the first time ever!!
> 
> That is a proper shrine to the god of Panerai!!!
> 
> Love that divers helmet!! want me one of dem!!


Thanks Clive.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Getting ready for the Holloween 



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Elusive1

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks Brother there's more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Speechless and in a good way!!!

On topic: Really enjoying the Gunny 74 strap on my 422.


----------



## bigclive2011

Go for a base model then liven it up with loud and unusual straps )


----------



## Powersourze

Watchdaddy, where did u get that divers helm? I would love to buy 1.

Posting a picture of my new strap for the 335 while im at it =)


----------



## DieSkim

Powersourze said:


> Watchdaddy, where did u get that divers helm? I would love to buy 1.
> 
> Posting a picture of my new strap for the 335 while im at it =)
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5767722&d=1445628210"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Now that's a good strap for a ceramic! I have been struggling to find good matches for my 441


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on Simona Saddle shoes










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Powersourze said:


> Watchdaddy, where did u get that divers helm? I would love to buy 1.
> 
> Posting a picture of my new strap for the 335 while im at it =)
> 
> View attachment 5767722


That's absolutely stunning 

PM sent or replied to yours

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## mpbrada

This is one of the finest combinations I've seen with any PVD PAM. Love it!



Powersourze said:


> Watchdaddy, where did u get that divers helm? I would love to buy 1.
> 
> Posting a picture of my new strap for the 335 while im at it =)
> 
> View attachment 5767722


----------



## waikeekee

Tried on some cheap rubbers.














































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Toad skin strap with tribal stitching from Combat Straps
































































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## P1723




----------



## Tony A.H

some of those look interesting.
while i appreciate Arts in general and Jewellery in particular. i'd like to stick with Buckles that are related to Panerai.
having said that. i think only a few will make a Nice combo with the Watch, and the rest are just wild Jewellery (but that's my opinion of course and i can be wrong).

this is an after Market Buckle that i Modified about 9 years ago (back then, this kind of Buckles with Emblems/Symbols on them almost did Not exist).

18k Panerai Logo, and of course have to make a Calf Strap to go with it ;-).


----------



## Tony A.H

yeah. we all know it's Not Historically Correct Model, but i LOVE it  . 
Very b-) Piece.



watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks for the pics waikeekee  They look great, would look even better on this 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna go in 1/2's  or maybe Clive & others wanna chip in too ... LOL
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Jack-o'-Lantern strap by Rob Montana




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## sonykurniawan

@Waikeekee: you do have a loooot of straps in your possession. How many do you already have?


----------



## waikeekee

sonykurniawan said:


> @Waikeekee: you do have a loooot of straps in your possession. How many do you already have?


LOL! Bro, I do have a modest collection, nothing to shout about. I found this forum through Tapatalk by chance and discovered this thread. I am merely sharing straps/watches combination for our favorite watch brand PANERAI. To answer you question, let's say I have less than a hundred straps.

The local strap maker returned my LV straps. Here are a few pictures to share. Also, this morning, another natural Python strap arrived to add to my collection.























































I will be getting an Apple Watch very soon. I have already gotten the adapter for mounting 24 MM straps.




























RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

Crazy strap addict you are Nicholas 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Ain't the pot calling the kettle black? Hahaha! 

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

Have the fun of OP is strap whoring 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Vintage straps by Micah for my 562 brown tobacco dial. Very similar in color but subtle toner difference. Between these two, texture and pliability varies a lot. They are call "Decker" and "Fielder" but I am confused which is which.
































































RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> Vintage straps by Micah for my 562 brown tobacco dial. Very similar in color but subtle toner difference. Between these two, texture and pliability varies a lot. They are call "Decker" and "Fielder" but I am confused which is which.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGDS
> WKK
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


Lookin good Nicholas 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

I was doing some packing and out came my 24 box. Inside the box are the OEM unused rubber and the Velcro strap. Within the box, there was also the stainless steel bracelet which I had entirely forgotten about.

So, I fiddled with it and here are some pictures. MAN! It is soooooooo,,,,,,,,,, UGLY! Sorry guys, for the unsightly pictures but after seeing an ugly picture, it will make you appreciate nicer things better.














































And back to normal










RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Tony A.H

come on Man! it looks Great.
i think it makes a super cool combo (imo).

kinda reminds me of the: *After the Sunset *Movie (great movie if you haven't seen it).




























looks even NICER on your 24.

Cheers


----------



## waikeekee

No Tony! I beg to differ, it's really an ugly combination. Pierce Brosnan looks cool though and may I add, the sunbathing blond look even more tantalizing. It is a pink elephant now. I will probably use it as a paperweight 

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## ganagati

Current favorite: PAM 392 on a vintage leather strap -


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on a Spanish "74" strap.


----------



## waikeekee

Arrived this afternoon was this Dark Brown Python Strap from Malio Straps call "Drago"




























I am still searching for the perfect match for the 562 of my, it seem it is very difficult to find something perfect for brown or tobacco color dial. I think the above strap looks good but still not 100% satisfied.

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Tony A.H

Not a problem.
we all have different taste.. most importantly is you have to be comfortable with the stuff YOU wear.
if you like it, then wear it. and who cares what others think ;-).


i saw that Movie twice, and TBH, was distracted by Two things while watching it:
1. is the PAM Pierce was wearing and 
2. is Salma.

oh well


----------



## mikkolopez

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kloc Uhrwerk

Lovely watch/strap combo!


----------



## Daswann

Newbie here. Is there anywhere in Toronto (GTA) to buy nice straps or is it primarily online that people get their straps?


----------



## waikeekee

Daswann;

In fact, I am not qualified to answer your question. But since I bump into you, I will try my best to clear your doubts. Before I provide what I think, please advise if you are a newbie in this forum or a newbie in getting custom made straps? I presumed the latter, ok?

First of all, what watch brand are you talking about? Secondly, I am not Canadian and never been there so can't comment or advise about Toronto however, I am sure you will be able to find ready made straps on sale either in stores and on the Internet. Now, the brand of watches. I assumed you are talking about PANERAI, right? My advice:

1) Get custom made instead of ready made. Prices varies but the differences are not too far.
2) Measure the wrist you will be wearing your watch in millimeters. Most if not all straps are in millimeters.
3) Do some homework and research on what material, color, type and prices you are comfortable with. There are literally millions of straps combinations and the prices and go up to perhaps a thousand dollars. Some are about USD80 on the average.
4) Ask the strap maker question till you are satisfied and have cleared your doubts. When in doubts - DO NOT BUY!
5) Chose wisely and be patient as straps are not cheap.
6) Some PAM requires tubes whereas some do not. Please take note of this.
7) Straps are personal. What you like might not be someone else favorite. It's one man's meat is another man's poison.
8) In my humble opinion, it is best to get customs and for an easy purchase, online is favorable.
9) As a Canadian, you should check out www.combat-straps.com Aaron Pimental. He is Montreal. He can even etch your name on the straps.
10) Lastly, when you get your straps, please show us whatcha got.

Good luck and have fun strapping around 

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

Online is the way to go

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychief

Just back from panerai for service


----------



## Fomenko

Trying a couple of new straps here...


----------



## Travelller

=OT=



Tony A.H said:


> ...kinda reminds me of the: *After the Sunset *Movie...


It was the first time I saw a PAM. To be more precise, it's the first time a PAM _got my attention*_. I remember talking to my GF about it right after the move, trying to figure out what brand it was... :-d What we didn't talk about was my extreme lust for Salma**  but hey, my GF had Pierce to look at ;-) I only wish I had followed through with my interest back then (2004) - I could have bought my 217... straight from the AD... ha!

_*First time I saw a PAM (but it didn't really jump out at me) had to be Daylight (1996!) **First time I saw Salma (and she DID really jumped out at me, lol) was in Desperado (1995!) Thank you for casting her, Mr. Rodriquez |> _


----------



## waikeekee

499 on "Hulk" Green calf leather strap




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

That white dial is really growing on me!!

Looks really good with the green strap as well.


----------



## sonykurniawan

White pam is very versatile indeed.


----------



## sonykurniawan

Jetrider said:


> Knife edge buckles by Hank aka- twente(o) are top notch! Overbuilt design with a thick screw bar, they look absolutely fantastic on vintage straps. I particularly like the slightly darker tone of the titanium. Mine has a touch of patina to it-


Hi Jetrider,
care to share where you get that buckle and strap please?
Very good combination. Raw and Rough


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> That white dial is really growing on me!!
> 
> Looks really good with the green strap as well.


Kind words from you hence a few more pictures just for you. Combat Straps - Canary Yellow Stingray straps. Frankly, I think this strap will look awsome on a all-black or DLC PAM but I haven't got one so white it is 




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

The other batch of LV straps are ready to be delivered. The workmanship of this maker seems to be much better than the first maker.




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Tony A.H

yeah. Salma was something else in the Movie. (love her Hot Mexican/Lebanese Blood. so let's just leave it there ).

me too. IF i had bought the 217 upon release at retail ?, i would've saved so much $.. i loved the Dang Watch but back then, i thought i couldn't pull off a 47mm (what was i thinking :roll: ??)..
fast forward a few years. it kept hurting and tormenting me and couldn't get off my Mind and finally decided to pulled the trigger.. i know the mark up hurts but No regrets. what only matters to me is i LOVE it .


----------



## Tony A.H

me too. Love the White Dial. such a beautiful Watch with limitless Strap Options.
Not only The Classic Colors like Black or Brown look good on it. but i also think the Colorful Red, Lime Green, Yellow, Blue will look super cool on it.

speaking of Red.
i made a couple of Straps for the 372 .

it's a little but Light. i'm thinking to Darken the Color to something like Burgundy by using some Mink Oil. what say you ?.
*Lady in Red*.


i had made this Homey Gator Strap for 217 a few years ago. then recently decided to wear it on 372.

(the 2 Brown pieces were for another Watch)


this Strap is about 5 years old. looks Darker after some wear which i like more than the Original Color of the Hide.
so i'd say. this is my current favorite Now


----------



## ianho

First handmade strap is here, it's really comfortable. Looks the business!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Wanna give a shout-out to Nicholas aka waikeekee for helping me acquire this bad azz buckle all the way from Singapore 
176 on Stonee shoes





































Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Nice!!

He is the buckle King after all )


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> Nice!!
> 
> He is the buckle King after all )


He's a good man & I think I found my match when it comes to buckles & strap whoring that's for sure. 
I'm  very fortunate to have made such a good friend.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723




----------



## jakec

watchdaddy1 said:


> Wanna give a shout-out to Nicholas aka waikeekee for helping me acquire this bad azz buckle all the way from Singapore
> 176 on Stonee shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Nice combo.Is that the Aitor model?


----------



## watchdaddy1

jakec said:


> Nice combo.Is that the Aitor model?


Aitor?

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Covenant

My favourite combination


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium on old leather with even older buckle.


----------



## DieSkim

Thomas Covenant said:


> My favourite combination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5949242&d=1447081319"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


That's nice. canvas(?) Would not mind some details on that strap.


----------



## DieSkim

watchdaddy1 said:


> Wanna give a shout-out to Nicholas aka waikeekee for helping me acquire this bad azz buckle all the way from Singapore
> 176 on Stonee shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Who makes these? Really cool.
Surfed the intermaweb with no results.


----------



## mike2zero

nice!! Love the strap on the Logo...


----------



## watchdaddy1

DieSkim said:


> Who makes these? Really cool.
> Surfed the intermaweb with no results.


Got it from a member here

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

DieSkim said:


> Who makes these? Really cool.
> Surfed the intermaweb with no results.


it is www.toabao.com & copy & paste this in the search bar 玛雅雕文表扣

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

watchdaddy1 said:


> it is www.toabao.com & copy & paste this in the search bar 玛雅雕文表扣
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Dude!

Wrong spelling or is it typo?

It should be www.taobao.com

玛雅雕纹表扣 means Maya engraving watch buckles.

沛纳海925银表扣 means Silver 925 watch buckles for PANERAI.

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> Dude!
> 
> Wrong spelling or is it typo?
> 
> It should be www.taobao.com
> 
> 玛雅雕纹表扣 means Maya engraving watch buckles.
> 
> 沛纳海925银表扣 means Silver 925 watch buckles for PANERAI.
> 
> RGDS
> WKK
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


There it's is straight from the horses mouth so to speak. 
Hope all is well my friend

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Covenant

Yep this is a canvas strap bought on ebay from Kastantona straps. Not had the strap long enough to make a judgment call but seems well made. 
I also ordered a red Italian leather strap as part of the order, also very happy 

Regards

Thomas


----------



## waikeekee

watchdaddy1 said:


> There it's is straight from the horses mouth so to speak.
> Hope all is well my friend
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


You got that right, I was borne in the year of the horse. 

All well here. I was very busy today, with all the packing and guessed what. The batch of 12 straps arrived and I was busy fitting all my straps with buckles and tubes. Fitted some for my wife and friends too.



Thomas Covenant said:


> Yep this is a canvas strap bought on ebay from Kastantona straps. Not had the strap long enough to make a judgment call but seems well made.
> I also ordered a red Italian leather strap as part of the order, also very happy
> 
> Regards
> 
> Thomas


Thanks for the info, I was also interested in the beige canvas strap as well. I will eBay it now.

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

176 mounted on a LV strap recycled from a discarded bag. The buckle is >$3.00 USD (Spring bar though)




























Alligator - Turquoise!





































Alligator - Burgundy!





































More pictures to follow,,,,,,,,,, 

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## ianho

Thomas Covenant said:


> My favourite combination
> 
> View attachment 5949242


Now that is very nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

looking goooooood.:-!

i wanna Thank him as well for introducing me to these Buckle. i ordered One in 26 mm as well as the removable Torpedo.
can't wait to get'em


----------



## Tony A.H

Dang! that White dial is something else. any strap you throw on it would look great.
nice pictures.


----------



## waikeekee

Alligator - Green

What green is this green? British racing green? Dark green? Green grass green? Anyway, I like this green tone.



















RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

My 3 Amigoes going branded with LV
































































Next, I will be making more straps out of this LV cosmestic pouch. Wife has outgrown it and has discarded it. Hoping to get 3 or at least 2 straps out of it.



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Alligator - Burgundy? The maker says it's burgundy but I reckon it should be color of wine? Whacha think? On black this time round using a tumbnail steel buckle.























































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> My 3 Amigoes going branded with LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I will be making more straps out of this LV cosmestic pouch. Wife has outgrown it and has discarded it. Hoping to get 3 or at least 2 straps out of it.
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


_*Nicholas I'm REALLY liking those LV shoes...& I'm not a fashion guy @ all*_


----------



## waikeekee

watchdaddy1 said:


> _*Nicholas I'm REALLY liking those LV shoes...& I'm not a fashion guy @ all*_


Noted, I will keep that in mind. If I have another monogram bag for recycling, I reserve one for you. Monogram print on LV's canvas matches you on your own canvas. 

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> Noted, I will keep that in mind. If I have another monogram bag for recycling, I reserve one for you. Monogram print on LV's canvas matches you on your own canvas.
> 
> RGDS
> WKK
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


Then they better be green bags to match my human canvas

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## jakec

watchdaddy1 said:


> Aitor?
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Sorry.Wondering which Stonee's strap model?


----------



## watchdaddy1

jakec said:


> Sorry.Wondering which Stonee's strap model?


It was 1 of his 1st straps I've had it for 5 years now can't remember the name I will search my email I may be able to find it for you

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

jakec said:


> Sorry.Wondering which Stonee's strap model?


Hey I see it on his website the pic of the art series is mine I believe but when you click on it it's not pictured.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

312 on Toscana shoes..



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Black on black is always good regardless it's hide leather or gators. My Zero with new gator straps. It's padded, kinda don't like the padding.





































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Brown dial with a dark brown strap is good too. Distress dark brown leather strap with minimum stitching by Martu Leather of Chile.





































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

In my very humble opinion and POV, wearing a watch like Panerai, one should have a long tail. I believe, such is a good watch/strap combination and looks. ?️

So! In conclusion, when ordering your next strap, order the strap 5-10 MM longer on the tongue part.










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## sonykurniawan

waikeekee said:


> Noted, I will keep that in mind. If I have another monogram bag for recycling, I reserve one for you. Monogram print on LV's canvas matches you on your own canvas.
> 
> RGDS
> WKK
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


Can i join the queue?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan

Just arrived from my buddy in San Fransisco. Awesome stitching, awesome workmanship and very patient with my requests.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan

Very butter soft and thick leather. Its supposed to be tan colored but in direct sunlight turns to orange.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

sonykurniawan said:


> Can i join the queue?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


LOL! Yes, you can. Hopefully, my wife will discard another one of her numerous LV monogram bags.



sonykurniawan said:


> Just arrived from my buddy in San Fransisco. Awesome stitching, awesome workmanship and very patient with my requests.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mas! Nice canvas, care to share the makers' contact? I am trying to build up a collection of canvas straps now. Yours looks good in workmanship. Like yours, I prefer all canvas instead of some where they insert some plastic or rubber between the top and the back of the strap. I wonder how many colors does your maker has?

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## sonykurniawan

Thinking thinking thinking.. Its a dilema

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan

@Waikeekee: they are made by Drew (Andrew Boen). He is a member here too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

@sonykurniawan

Oh! You too, have the Terminus (Special) from Micah. Then, we are straps buddies now. 

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## sonykurniawan

Waikeekee: you really got an eagle eye. Yes that is from Micah. 1 of my favorite strap maker.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan

Waikeekee: for your eyes only .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

@sonykuniawan:

How can I not know my own strap if I see one. Yes, Micah's straps are very good. Not only that, his business ethics and integrity is excellent. Come December, combining with a friend of mine, I will be making another order of at least 5 straps from him so that we are able to enjoy his maximum discount of 25.%.

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## sonykurniawan

This is the same canvas as above but in mint condition by Steveostraps

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

I prefer the straps to be in tatters rather than new. Bonsai strap is from Steve O and window strap is from? You mean these 2 straps are both by Steve O and you liked them so much that you ordered one after another?

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## sonykurniawan

Bonsai and window strap is from steveo, bonsai pic is when in new condition. Window pic is after I brushed with soap and toothbrush 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Still love the OEM croc that came in the box with my 88.


----------



## waikeekee

Black gator (padded) on 176. Never liked padded straps, oh well!




























RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## dj00tiek

Somer dutch handmade straps (LandaStraps);

Dark Jeans Denim look:



















Black Leather:










In case anyone is interested in this black leather, PM me, it turned out I don't like black that much


----------



## waikeekee

@dj00tiek

What is the length?

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## busmatt

sonykurniawan said:


> Waikeekee: for your eyes only .
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


These canvas straps from SteveO are great, I have one on my Meridian MP08




























Ok
It's not a PAM but it's cool in it's own way and I can use a plethora of straps in the same way as you guys and this canvas is one of my fav's

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sonykurniawan

busmatt said:


> These canvas straps from SteveO are great, I have one on my Meridian MP08
> 
> Ok
> It's not a PAM but it's cool in it's own way and I can use a plethora of straps in the same way as you guys and this canvas is one of my fav's
> 
> Matt
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


looking good there busmatt.. Is it new?
I accelerated the washed effect and achieved that look in just 20 minutes lol


----------



## busmatt

The watch I've had for nearly three years but the strap is only a few months old, how did you age yours? If you don't mind me asking?

Matt


Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sonykurniawan

busmatt said:


> The watch I've had for nearly three years but the strap is only a few months old, how did you age yours? If you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


I simply used soap and toothbrush. Just brushed it for 10 minutes and dry it with towel. Thats all. You'll be amazed with the color change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Cool, I might give it a go sometime, I'll post pictures afterwards 

Matt


Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sonykurniawan

busmatt said:


> Cool, I might give it a go sometime, I'll post pictures afterwards
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Awesome.. Please post pics before and after.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Casual_Saint

Some of mine worryingly not all.....


----------



## sonykurniawan

I like that grey canvas... 
@Waikeekee: what do you think?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

sonykurniawan said:


> I like that grey canvas...
> @Waikeekee: what do you think?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So so on grey. I was looking at Micah's and I should be getting the tan and the American army green. Right now, I am comparing the prices/quality question.

Drew's canvas looks more or less like Micah's but since I have not bought from Drew, I am still skeptical. Another point to note about Drew's. After including postage, the prices between these two maker is not far apart. So, might as well get from my usual maker, Micah. I trust him.

Let my grey alligator get in first and decide again. I am on the fence on this grey canvas strap.

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## busmatt

Just finished scrubbing the canvas (sorry forgot to take before picture, see previous post)




























It's looking significantly more distressed now  I may give it another go at a future point

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sonykurniawan

Busmatt: look much better now with frays on edges


Have a blessed day folks.


----------



## bigclive2011

Still Titanium on old leather.


----------



## watchdaddy1

On Manifatture-serioso shoes

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Love the Meridian.
i have mine on a Red Strap. unusual for a Pilot watch, but figured a Modern interpretation of such style goes well with a modern strap ;-).


----------



## Tony A.H

regardless of what the Color is Called.. i think it looks super Hot :-!.
it's all that matters.



waikeekee said:


> Alligator - Burgundy? The maker says it's burgundy but I reckon it should be color of wine? Whacha think? On black this time round using a tumbnail steel buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

@Tony A.H

Your are an early bird? Over at where you're I supposed. Have you caught any worms? Sad, these few days as I have no watches and straps to play with. All are packed and ready to be moved. However, I was feeling horny . So I ordered 2 straps which, hopefully, will arrive before my actual departure date. Here, have a look.

Black



















Brown



















RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Tony A.H

oh wow. these look Niiiiiice.
how do they feel ? are they Soft ?. 

i have a piece of on Hornback that i'm Not so tempted to waste any time on it. i'm afraid after spending so much time to make a decent strap off of it ?, i might Not be able to wear it. i always feel that Part o fthe Hide is too Hard and stiff to wrap around the Wrist.. (hopefully i'm wrong).


----------



## waikeekee

@Tony A.H

Dude;

I have yet to receive them but I will definitely let you know when they arrived, hopefully, next week.

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## amphibic

The Oliva Strap from my Nubuck Collection


----------



## Tony A.H

|> Thanks.
hope they're up to par .


----------



## busmatt

Tony A.H said:


> Love the Meridian.
> i have mine on a Red Strap. unusual for a Pilot watch, but figured a Modern interpretation of such style goes well with a modern strap ;-).


As per usual, pic's, or it didn't happen 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## P1723




----------



## Tony A.H

busmatt said:


> As per usual, pic's, or it didn't happen
> 
> Matt


:-d
you got it.

*BTW. LOVE your White dial and the Subsecond at 6 o'clock. 
and you also have more Options with Straps than mine*.:-!

my Lady in *Red

*






just to make it Panerai related ;-) (luckily found these old pictures in my photobucket).


----------



## amphibic

Pam372 on The Mistero Strap from my Vintage Collection...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

talking about Perfection .:-!
don't think it gets any better than that 



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 6043026


----------



## watchdaddy1

*176 on Dirk PAV 91 shoes (very) historically correct shoes I might add..Sorry that's the Paneristi coming out in me..





*


----------



## waikeekee

Ordered 2 more alligator straps from the same maker who made my LV straps. His workmanship is considered refine. Arriving next Tuesday will be these 2 grey color. One for her and the other is mine.

At the same time, ordered for friend a darker shade of grey in polished finished. This friend of my was also impressed with his workmanship as he had a black alligator strap.





































edit: pictures added

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## sonykurniawan

The legendary Bruno Gamma Diver




























Thanks for looking


----------



## watchdaddy1

Switcheroo for me too 
176 on Vtztrap Artisan shoes










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## mattmatt300

Still loving the SNPR vintage leather strap on my 000. It's a bit thick but is softening up nicely.


----------



## DieSkim

mattmatt300 said:


> Still loving the SNPR vintage leather strap on my 000. It's a bit thick but is softening up nicely.


Nice! ...


----------



## waikeekee

Newly arrived hornback straps - Black on black and Brown on brown.























































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Thomas Covenant

Just arrived via a torturous route through Asia. A jellyfish rubber strap for my Pam 233.


----------



## bigclive2011

Wow now that is a first!!

)


----------



## busmatt

Thomas Covenant said:


> Just arrived via a torturous route through Asia. A jellyfish rubber strap for my Pam 233.
> View attachment 6099226


Kinda like a Swatch for the big boys  any details on the seller?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Thomas Covenant

I still have my jellyfish swatch somewhere :-!....In total i bought three rubber straps a jellyfish (transparent), a bright red and beach ready white.

Bought through the Ali Express portal app, with the usual buyer beware warning.....:roll:


----------



## amphibic

Pam000 with The Black Mamba!


----------



## jaychief




----------



## waikeekee

Python (natural) by Martu Leather on 176














































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## amphibic




----------



## watchdaddy1

_380 Radiomir on Frankenstein shoes, really it's a French Ammo pouch that I dubbed Frankenstein
_


----------



## impreziv

View attachment 6119762

What strap is that in the middle?


----------



## Travelller

Jetrider said:


> Knife edge buckles by Hank aka- twente(o) are top notch! Overbuilt design with a thick screw bar, they look absolutely fantastic on vintage straps. I particularly like the slightly darker tone of the titanium. Mine has a touch of patina to it-


Wait-what - our Hank? I-did-not-know-that. I know he's doing those killer belt-buckles... must've branched out!
That one looks awesome, gonna check them out |>|>|>


----------



## waikeekee

Black LV pouch recycled into straps

From this:










To these:





































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## P1723

waikeekee said:


> Black LV pouch recycled into straps
> 
> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


Hey bro care to share who did this?
Pls pm me..


----------



## waikeekee

@P1723

Private message sent.

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

In coming from Vintager Straps by Micah. More canvas 










RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## rcalcaide

watchdaddy1 said:


> _380 Radiomir on Frankenstein shoes, really it's a French Ammo pouch that I dubbed Frankenstein
> _


Diggin that strap!


----------



## amphibic

impreziv said:


> View attachment 6119762
> 
> What strap is that in the middle?


It is my custom work The Oliva Strap.
Matte Nubuck surface with soft feeling.

Here is:

Emre Leather Works | Handmade Leather Watch Straps | Home


----------



## Tony A.H

now. that's Unique.
looks great.


----------



## Tony A.H

mattmatt300 said:


> Still loving the SNPR vintage leather strap on my 000. It's a bit thick but is softening up nicely.


Lovely Picture.
the smiling beautiful face in the background is Priceless.
she must be saying to herself: this guy is Nuts .


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sandwich on new Simona "The David" shoes


----------



## waikeekee

320 mounted on grey alligator














































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> 320 mounted on grey alligator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


those shoes lookin good my friend

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Thanks, it's brand new and with all the moving. I've only had some free time to play with the straps.

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Thomas Covenant

I very happy with this new canvas strap from strapsbyruus.


----------



## MattyMac

422 on my new Micah Mauser #3


----------



## Guelerct




----------



## jaychief

Pam 427 with kevlar strap


----------



## sonykurniawan

waikeekee said:


> Black LV pouch recycled into straps
> 
> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


Freaking awesome bro


----------



## sonykurniawan

Its a handmade by a friend but dyed by me. 
Quite fun actually wearing something from your own work

Before dying process



























What do you guys think


----------



## waikeekee

@sonykurniawan

Very nice patina. Thanks for the kind words.

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## dj00tiek

Toshi Cacao strap is in !










It looks a bit as if the sewing is loose at the end of the strap, but thats just a hair of my wrist in the sunlight


----------



## Em1224

I sadly don't own a panerai at the moment, but have loved looking at these watch-strap combo's.


----------



## waikeekee

Among my fave are these:

On canvas










On hide leather



















On Ammo strap -Bandolier by Micah




























RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## 71eh

617 with ponte vecchio as it is. Still the best 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Dang GORGEOUS.
Love the Pencil Grey DLC. and of course the whole thing too b-) 



71eh said:


> 617 with ponte vecchio as it is. Still the best


----------



## waikeekee

Ammo strap by Rob Montana with tribal stitching style.










RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## sonykurniawan

Thought I wanna share a recent incoming strap


----------



## bigclive2011

WKK

That tribal stitching is really unusual!!

Great strap.


----------



## waikeekee

@bigclive2011;

Yes, it's an Ammo strap from Rob Montana and he makes his straps really thick as almost 5.00 MM. Well, I am still wearing it now. Also, like they always wishes and send the usual pleasantries - "May you wear it in good health" it is so ironic that wearing a watch when others had wished me good, I am in a hospital have my gallstones remove hahahaha LOL ! 










RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

Make sure you keep them as a memento!

In fact knowing your posts you will probably find someone to make a strap out of them )


----------



## waikeekee

Haha! Funny guy you. Yes, I heard the doctors will places the stones in front of you when you come around. Anyway, that's another story. A friend brought my new straps when he visited me a while ago. 2 canvas from Micah - Vintager Straps. Let's see how they look like when I am discharged.










RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Tony A.H

good luck and get well soon.
i sense that you are in a total relaxing mood.. so keep it that way :-!

Cheers


----------



## sonykurniawan

@waikeekee: wishing you a speedy recovery bro..


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> @bigclive2011;
> 
> Yes, it's an Ammo strap from Rob Montana and he makes his straps really thick as almost 5.00 MM. Well, I am still wearing it now. Also, like they always wishes and send the usual pleasantries - "May you wear it in good health" it is so ironic that wearing a watch when others had wished me good, I am in a hospital have my gallstones remove hahahaha LOL !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGDS
> WKK
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


hope it all works out Nicholas

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Tony A.H said:


> good luck and get well soon.
> 
> Cheers





sonykurniawan said:


> @waikeekee: wishing you a speedy recovery bro..





watchdaddy1 said:


> hope it all works out Nicholas
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


A big thanks guys. I was discharged this noon as due to infection, they can't do the surgery. So it had to be postponed. So when I got home, it's back to my old ways and vice. So, it's canvas and more canvases.































































































































Strange! Seem I am having some kind of a spell of bad luck. First, stomach flu then the gallstone and now this.

My friend brought me my newly arrived canvas straps, the green army and the tan canvas. After reaching home, the green army canvas can't be found and it is lost, misplaced or even stolen. Oh well! My lost is others gain.

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Swiss Ammo by Stonee Straps














































RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## andrewfear

Panerai 526 with custom made Roger Maris baseball glove strap. Blue stitching make this awesome!









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

@andrewfear

Very nice and unique strap especially with the striking blue thread. 

By the way, you shouldn't show the watch serial number which IMHO should be kept confidential

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## andrewfear

waikeekee said:


> @andrewfear
> 
> Very nice and unique strap especially with the striking blue thread.
> 
> By the way, you shouldn't show the watch serial number which IMHO should be kept confidential
> 
> RGDS
> WKK
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


Good point and removed that pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dj00tiek

Mario Paci 98 Kodiak


----------



## sonykurniawan

My latest


----------



## rockin'ron

Brown Horween Leather Strap on the PAM111!!!










24mm Brown Vintage Horween Leather Watch Band | B & R Bands


----------



## waikeekee

Zero on Crazy Horse by Stonee



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## amphibic

Pam292 with The Senape Strap

Emre Leather Works | Handmade Leather Watch Straps | Home


----------



## bigclive2011

Base Logo on super soft Gunny Caitlan 2.


----------



## busmatt

*WARNING* BLATANT THREAD HIJACK IN PROGRESS

Sorry about this but I think it may interest some of you, I don't have a Panerai (yet) but I do like to play with straps on my Meridian, it has similar proportions to a PAM and takes 24mm straps so there's loads of cross over, anyway I'm rambling on, I'd been quite conservative with my strap choice, a few leather and an isofrane or two plus the Gasgasbones webbing it came with but I read a piece in this sub fora about white dials being able to take a greater range of colours so I thought why not





































I like this a lot, what do you all think? Would you wear it? would you put it on a PAM?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## watchdaddy1

on Simona Saddle shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan

Frayed, faded and beat up.. But I like it.


----------



## SlipR35

My latest PAM 580 with yellow Panerai strap alongside my PAM 508










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Bit of OEM alligator !!


----------



## amphibic

Pam372 on The Ruggine
Pam292 on The Deserto
Pam000 on The Pallido
from Emre Leather Works | Handmade Leather Watch Straps | Home


----------



## sonykurniawan

Hi amphibic,
Would you give some reviews for Emre's straps?
That middle strap looks yummy lol


----------



## sonykurniawan

I love this mustard colored straps


----------



## sonykurniawan

Having a little fun in customising my strap





































This is what happened if I got too much free time


----------



## 71eh

Here is mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amphibic

sonykurniawan said:


> Hi amphibic,
> Would you give some reviews for Emre's straps?
> That middle strap looks yummy lol


They are perfect!


----------



## BigEvan23

Trying this on for size.


----------



## definitelydan

Mine.

Mrhanz Python with OEM polished buckle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Tan canvas on 24




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## sonykurniawan

Goodbye 2015 and hello 2016


----------



## waikeekee

Newly arrived Green Army American Canvas from Micah. As usual, mounted on my daily beater the 24




























Lastly, for the year 2015, I'll just let the wise one speak for me 










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## sonykurniawan

@Waikeekee, Happy New Year my friend. Wishing you good health, happiness and prosperity.


----------



## waikeekee

@sonykuniawan;

Thanks for the well wishes, same to you and your family also good wishes to one and all. May good things and great health be blessed upon you all.

For the new year, I didn't get a new watch, can't afford one now however, I have gotten a new strap from Micah. It's a mini-gator scales in cognac brown colour.




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Casual_Saint




----------



## Casual_Saint




----------



## Casual_Saint




----------



## watchdaddy1

Happy New Year strap wh***s.

312 on VTZ MUSTARD shoes



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## mwaldie

OEM Red


----------



## bigclive2011

Happy New Years boys, back from a week of too much booze and food )


----------



## amphibic

Pam000 on The Incrinatura

Emre Leather Works | Handmade Leather Watch Straps | Home


----------



## Tony A.H

NICE Taste.
love the Brown Strap on 351. :-!


----------



## Thomas Covenant

Bought this last week from the Panerai Dealer in Munich. Lovely vintage look.








I've been wearing this strap for the last 2 weeks from toshi straps, conker leather. Thick and very supple strap.

.


----------



## waikeekee

Green American Canvas on 499




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## BKCM

> Got this strap from HK AD .


----------



## Tony A.H

there's No such thing as Perfection. but this One is (in my eyes).
as much as i Love White Dial ,i also love Canvas.. Well done Sir.


----------



## Ruby8six

Bahhh only thing helping with devastation of Jets loss... PAM 112 on Emre Leather Works Terrarosa Strap


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on Spanish leather "74" strap.


----------



## waikeekee

320 on black alligator (by Micah)




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Zero on leathers (Also by Micah)




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## marcusjchid

Sunburst guitar and red python


----------



## bigclive2011

88 on OEM ally.


----------



## waikeekee

Ostrich strap with tribal stitch by Combat Straps



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## amphibic

Ruby8six said:


> Bahhh only thing helping with devastation of Jets loss... PAM 112 on Emre Leather Works Terrarosa Strap
> 
> View attachment 6539570


Looks great!


----------



## az erik

112 on Don nubuck shark 9bang for buck strap!)


----------



## az erik

005 on GSD (something asso like)


----------



## az erik

112 on same strap, softens the lume and dial text colors a lot.


----------



## az erik

3b on JV


----------



## az erik

112 on Crazy Horse


----------



## az erik

Oh more


----------



## watchdaddy1

nice selection  
Your in Az &  Panerai.& shoes! .Oh yeah you gotta attend.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

my favorite of last week's rotation.

312 on VTZ MUSTARD SHOES










Radiomir on French Ammo










176 on Canvas









Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## az erik

watchdaddy1 said:


> nice selection
> Your in Az &  Panerai.& shoes! .Oh yeah you gotta attend.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


Shoes for me is usually flip flops unless I'm at DE event 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joukowski

This one doesn't mind getting wet.


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on HKTAN Cracked Black shoes


----------



## watchdaddy1

a better picture of my FAVORITE shoes.










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

0000 on Caitlan 2 leather from Peter Gunny.


----------



## mwaldie




----------



## mwaldie




----------



## rockin'ron

Forest Green Horween Chromexcel on PAM111 :










24mm Forest Green Horween Leather Watch Band | B & R Bands


----------



## waikeekee

Dark brown python by Malio





































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Tony A.H

217 today.

as much as i love the look of the JV Strap. 
unfortunately it's Not a perfect fit.. either too tight or too loose. so


switched to this Oxblood and fits like a glove :-!. love it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Dark brown alligator by Micah on 562





































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## az erik

watchdaddy1 said:


> a better picture of my FAVORITE shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


The OEM is very similar but probably way too soft for anything heavier than a Luminor case.


----------



## watchdaddy1

az erik said:


> The OEM is very similar but probably way too soft for anything heavier than a Luminor case.


Aarons straps are better then OEM IMO.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## az erik

Yep, this is far too soft. But it gets into the rotation randomly. It used to be exclusive to my PVD 000


----------



## WatchNRolla

My go-tos are both Toshi.

Casual 









Dressy


----------



## waikeekee

Black-on-black always looks good





































RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium subby on old Spanish leather with old Titanium buckle.


----------



## sonykurniawan

Some new straps


----------



## busmatt

sonykurniawan said:


> Some new straps


Cool watch, I especially like the way you've turned the hands into a light sabre 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Synequano

Nice...111,113 and 390 into your stable


----------



## sonykurniawan

busmatt said:


> Cool watch, I especially like the way you've turned the hands into a light sabre
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Thanks for the good words.. Its actually caught the light by luck lol


----------



## sonykurniawan

Synequano said:


> Nice...111,113 and 390 into your stable


Its actually a 114, but you do have a good memory nonetheles 
My 114 is off to a friend's stable soon though


----------



## Ekana

Beautiful watches gentlemen


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## finnwn

is the 2nd from bottom a toshi?


----------



## bigclive2011

Base logo on a soft Caitlan 2 from Peter Gunny.


----------



## ph0zenstond

very nice!


----------



## onewayedc

watchdaddy1 said:


> a better picture of my FAVORITE shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


Very nice. Is that OEM or aftermarket?

EDIT: Figured out it was an Aaron strap. Thanks.


----------



## sonykurniawan

New superhero strap, hope it fits nice. 
Sometimes its nice to be a kid lol


----------



## waikeekee

@sonykurniawan

Boys will always be boys. When we are small or young, we play with toys but when we have grown up, we play with real life toys.

Where is the Mauser? I demand to see this strap mounted on your 390!

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

onewayedc said:


> Very nice. Is that OEM or aftermarket?
> 
> EDIT: Figured out it was an Aaron strap. Thanks.


glad I could help

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan

waikeekee said:


> @sonykurniawan
> 
> Boys will always be boys. When we are small or young, we play with toys but when we have grown up, we play with real life toys.
> 
> Where is the Mauser? I demand to see this strap mounted on your 390!
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


LoL.. Thats true bro.. I cant help but sometimes being a boy again.
Well.. The mauser is still On the way to me.. Strange enough, I cant track the mail once it left USA.. Hopefully coming soon. 
It was shipped on the 4th Jan, so.. I wont expect it in another 2 weeks


----------



## Reinermaxx

Just picked up this bad boy new watch & new strap


----------



## waikeekee

@Maxxr64595

Watch is nice but did you order your strap correctly? I meant the width of the strap should be 24 MM, yours looked like it is 22 MM?

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Reinermaxx

Yea I had the strap for a previous watch a just tried it on. It is small


----------



## bigclive2011

The joy of Panerai, 30 seconds later a completely new look, bit mean and moody on a OEM rubber with deployment.


----------



## Casual_Saint

Couple of new straps in from Bakeka..


----------



## BKCM

RubberB strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

looks GREAT. lovely watch&combo.
never seen Rubber B in Green.


----------



## BKCM

Thanks Tony . Indeed it's a rare catch ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amphibic




----------



## mwaldie




----------



## flyjakey

*Pam 572 with new strap OEM black buffalo*


----------



## DieSkim

mwaldie said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6930170&d=1454533784"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


What brand is this one? Is it sturdy?


----------



## bigclive2011

Still loving the OEM rubber )


----------



## waikeekee

Brown alligator by Micah mounted on 562 (tobacco dial) - one of my favourite



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

Base logo on super soft Gunny.


----------



## sonykurniawan

390 with Mauser strap next to a new friend with golden hands


----------



## amphibic

The Pallido on Pam000
Emre Leather Works | Handmade Leather Watch Straps | Home


----------



## sonykurniawan

Hi guys, I have a quick question and would love to hear some opinions. 
I'm about to order a honey brown croco strap for my pam390 and I love flat sewn in buckle. 
Will a croco strap look right with a polished flat buckle?
Thank you for your thoughts


----------



## sonykurniawan

I have a hornback with flat buckle though. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## BKCM

Hey Sonykurniawan that's a beautiful strap ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver

Logo with Bruno


----------



## sonykurniawan

BKCM said:


> Hey Sonykurniawan that's a beautiful strap !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir


----------



## waikeekee

Ammo straps by Micah mounted on my Ti cousins - 562/176










RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## cjs5

I have a 312 also. I love that Metta Catherina. Like how it's darker near the lugs. Color variation is awesome.


----------



## cjs5

These two came from Tcstraps.


----------



## cjs5

Learning this posting of pictures. Sorry for size problems. Here is one with the peanut color on the 312.


----------



## mwaldie




----------



## cjs5

I was not fully paying attention in church this morning. Not so good. Reason was I noticed something on my Pam321. With a band of a particular color, the watch face all of a sudden looks different. It looks like slate vs black. 
Kinda cool!


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on Simona Saddle shoes





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

176 & 48 (His & Hers) - Same strap but different size and watch 










The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## DannyKash

#422 Rubber baby!


----------



## watchdaddy1

DannyKash said:


> #422 Rubber baby!


Beautiful baby!!

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DannyKash

I'm just amazed at the different lighting angles how the watch dials glow with the large sapphire on the #422

Sent from Galaxy Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.HBach

So delicious!


----------



## Reinermaxx

View attachment 7129434
View attachment 7129434
Black ostrich w/ white stitching


----------



## Reinermaxx

View attachment 7129442


----------



## waikeekee

176 with Mario Paci





































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Alligator straps (Cognac color) by Micah on my white duo (499/114). The Cognac mini-gator on 499 and the cognac gator on 114.























































RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

What's with this attachment issue??

Seem to have to edit every post at the mo!!


----------



## waikeekee

Newly arrived straps from Stonee Straps. So which combination is the better one among all?




























RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

2 more of the 7 that arrived

24 with Golden Tan





































Zero with Natural Cordovan





































RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

]


----------



## mwaldie




----------



## bigclive2011

88 on its OEM.


----------



## DieSkim

Zero on canvas


----------



## johndman

177 on Volcanus by Kyros


----------



## tle

on the way to work this morning...on rally









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onewayedc

My new 510 and cracked leather strap from Aaron. Love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morethan1




----------



## watchdaddy1

_Radiomir today on period correct Manifatture Serioso shoes_





















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

Been looking for a distressed canvas strap in 24mm, and found this one from my favourite Spaniard.

Just gotta work out which one is going to wear it first )


----------



## Synequano

That will work well with a bronzo LOL

So we buy the strap and buy the watch that complements the strap LOL 

#paneristiproblem


----------



## bigclive2011

No Bronzo unfortunately!!

Nearest I've got is this.


----------



## socialpro

bigclive2011 said:


> No Bronzo unfortunately!!
> 
> Nearest I've got is this.
> 
> View attachment 7308130
> View attachment 7308162
> View attachment 7308170


Love your watch/strap combo. Works really well against titanium.


----------



## bigclive2011

425 on its OEM leather, which as OEM's go is a good one.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sonykurniawan

I'm so lucky to get this bomba



















And in the same time, I got this 55


----------



## Changstaz

New Horus rubber strap, picked up last night!


----------



## bigclive2011

Now that is a funky strap!!


----------



## benvh

watchdaddy1 said:


> _Radiomir today on period correct Manifatture Serioso shoes_


Man, some really nice straps on that site...

-Ben


----------



## watchdaddy1

benvh said:


> Man, some really nice straps on that site...
> 
> -Ben


yes sir ..He makes a mean piece of leather that's for sure.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Changstaz

bigclive2011 said:


> Now that is a funky strap!!


Haha! Looks less ridiculous on the wrist, I swear!


----------



## JPfeuffer

561 on Strap Culture Shark


----------



## waikeekee

One of my favorite combination would be this Army canvas by Micah on my gd'old 24





































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

Back to Basics w/ My 1 true LOVE.







.. Panerai 176 in Ti on Toscana shoes





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jdog19

Nice


----------



## sonykurniawan

A 64 paired with Zmatten strap.. Looks good imho


----------



## sonykurniawan

55 with dark brown croco strap with copper stitching


----------



## waikeekee

24 with a "74" strap by Stonee Straps of Thailand





































RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Whacha think? Canary-Yellow Alligator strap on 114 white dial. With a brushed steel thumbnail buckle.
































































RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## smalleq

My 562 on a natural Horween Chromexcel strap complete with a pair of matching natural Chromexcel shoes:


----------



## Resco

PAM24 on oem green canvas


----------



## waikeekee

@Resco

Your 24 look extremely juvenile. Just graduated? My has become an old man 24 and I have a strap similar to yours. 100% canvas strap. Rolled American Canvas made by Micah of Vintager Strap. Here, take a look,,,,,,,,,














































RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam312 on Peter Gunny Ammo Mission Impossible shoes. My oldest & dearest strap.Love sandwich dials

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> Whacha think? Canary-Yellow Alligator strap on 114 white dial. With a brushed steel thumbnail buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGDS
> WKK
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


looking good Brother

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

I have just decided I NEED a 312!!!!!

And that is bad )


----------



## waikeekee

@bigclive2011

No! That's good, in fact, it's great 

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> I have just decided I NEED a 312!!!!!
> 
> And that is bad )


agreed nothing wrong w/ that Clive

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell

I don't know if this is my favorite of all time, but it's my favorite right now


----------



## Resco

waikeekee said:


> @Resco
> 
> Your 24 look extremely juvenile. Just graduated? My has become an old man 24 and I have a strap similar to yours. 100% canvas strap. Rolled American Canvas made by Micah of Vintager Strap. Here, take a look,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGDS
> WKK
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


@Waikeekee, yes just got the green oem canvas on the 24. Yours looks great bro! I like the worn look to it! Have any more photos of your 24 with different straps?

Resco


----------



## waikeekee

@Resco

I actually do. In this thread, simply browse about 20 pages back. You will see a few of my 24 mounted on different straps.

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

So then, everyone agrees that I need a sandwich dial date Luminor, and the 312 is my choice.

As I am temporarily financially embarrassed I feel sure that a small donation of say $250 from each of you regulars would be enough to help out.

PM me for my bank details, and thank you in advance. 


Hang on something pink just flew past the window!!


----------



## waikeekee

PANERAI 16-Days

My 560/562 - Steel vs Titanium / Black vs Brown Dial. Both are mounted on Mauser Ammo straps by Micah of Vintager. Very nice patinas I would say.








































































































































RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## vicysw

View attachment 7528898


my Panerai being a 352


----------



## terphoya

PAM 111 with Strap Culture SC Anchor #152 strap.


----------



## andrewfear

PAM305 on distressed leather with aftermarket buckle. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchstrapson

Beautiful straps


----------



## watchdaddy1

Radiomir on Stonee Shoes


----------



## watchdaddy1

Radiomir on Stonee shoes












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## waikeekee

Happy Easter to one and all!

560 on Canvas on leather by Maddog




























RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

24 on Yellow (mustard) calf leather by Denny Grigolo of Cengia Straps Italy. I am quite surprise that it looks ok?





































RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Synequano

441 with black distressed leather strap that I bought in Japan


----------



## waikeekee

560 on a "Baseball" glove strap























































RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

Happy Easter GentlemenPam176 in Titanium on Jules Verne Oem shoes for Church

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## vchau76

PAM351 in Greg Stevens Design horween coffee w/ gold thread strap.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amphibic

My Pam372 on my personal The Terrarossa strap...
This strap is my favorite, period!
Emre Leather Works | Handmade Leather Watch Straps | Home


----------



## hyperkin

Not too bad?


----------



## notloc08

I have one of these and it is by far my favorite strap. It is beautiful in person


----------



## notloc08

az erik said:


> Oh more


Is this the crazy horse 1?


----------



## az erik

Yup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaM911




----------



## watchdaddy1

176 & Keith Codman shoes










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Ti again



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Resco

Any green strap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vchau76

az erik said:


> 112 on Crazy Horse


Wow! Sick looking strap. Colors are awesome. Is this a GSD strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az erik

This strap changes the whole watch just a hair tanner, really clicks, I can't seem to get real colors from the lume but it matches the stitch closer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Just back from Mexico so bolt on a Panerai on a new distressed canvas strap.


----------



## Tony A.H

Watch/Strap/& Buckle . great combo all around.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

88 on its OEM croc.


----------



## Snowdog44

PAM 320 on Orloff gator


----------



## 71eh

629 with drewstraps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

114 on apple green color strap by Anotolia





































RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Spunwell

waikeekee said:


> 114 on apple green color strap by Anotolia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGDS
> WKK
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


That looks really nice, love the combo!


----------



## waikeekee

Again, 114 but mounted on a Yellow (mustard) calf leather by Denny Grigolo of Cengia Straps Italy.




























Zero mounted on a black calf leather by Denny Grigolo of Cengia Straps Italy. Black-on-black is always good. Can't go wrong with this combo.




























RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Paneraiforthewin

bigclive2011 said:


> 88 on its OEM croc.
> 
> View attachment 7776138
> View attachment 7776146


I freakin love that watch. It's gonna be my next purchase!


----------



## bigclive2011

Paneraiforthewin said:


> I freakin love that watch. It's gonna be my next purchase!


Yep sure is one of my never sell watches!!


----------



## bigclive2011

425 SLC on its original leather.


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## Resco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## diablogt

This is strangely fit given the dressy nature of the radiomir. Great combo



watchdaddy1 said:


> _380 Radiomir on Frankenstein shoes, really it's a French Ammo pouch that I dubbed Frankenstein
> _


----------



## bigclive2011

Don't you just love the quick change buttons on the Luminor!!

30 seconds later and the posh leather on the 88 is history, and a completely different look on canvas.


----------



## AlphaM911

Here's one that I really like. I love my 1950's case.


----------



## Goin2drt

bigclive2011 said:


> Don't you just love the quick change buttons on the Luminor!!
> 
> 30 seconds later and the posh leather on the 88 is history, and a completely different look on canvas.
> 
> View attachment 7836274
> View attachment 7836298


Where do I find me a canvas strap like this? I really like.


----------



## bigclive2011

Goin2drt said:


> Where do I find me a canvas strap like this? I really like.


On the bay, a Spanish strap maker with a user name of carlottin1.

Can recommend his straps as I have several.


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> On the bay, a Spanish strap maker with a user name of carlottin1.
> 
> Can recommend his straps as I have several.


Clive he's got some lookers there. 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Goin2drt

Those look great. Too bad I no longer do business on ebay. Oh well, I'll keep looking. Cheers.


----------



## waikeekee

560 on black canvas from Jose Maria Aguilar of Spain. "Black-On-Black" You can't go wrong 




























RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Travelller

Still my fav combo b-)


----------



## bigclive2011

Having a history day, so going for the SLC tribute.


----------



## watchdaddy1

On DrunkenArt shoes

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bert69




----------



## amphibic

Emre Leather Works | Handmade Leather Watch Straps | Home


----------



## watchdaddy1

bert69 said:


> View attachment 7900370


Damn fine looking

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

Pam 25 on the OEM rubber.


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Three1Two on Simona saddle shoes

_


----------



## bigclive2011

Pictures like those are about to cost me loads of money!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## m92110




----------



## waikeekee

Pictures are dedicated to bigclive2011. I like the 312 too and I had the pleasure to wear my friend's watch but with my straps.





































The 312 is a very nice Pam with most things a guy need in a watch.

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

Yeah all right nuff said!!


----------



## Snowdog44

PAM 25 on a Micha ammo strap


----------



## bigclive2011

88 on a canvas.


----------



## Goin2drt

I thought I heard 312 ;-)

I just got a few new straps from Panatime. I just love this watch and should have bought one sooner. So easy to change straps and change the look. Still need a casual canvas strap.


----------



## watchdaddy1

three 8 zero










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

To all you enablers/goaders/braggers on here, you know who you are, WD and WKK, I hope you are pleased with yourselves because the 312 arrives Tmw!!

Just what I needed another Panerai )


----------



## waikeekee

@bigclive2011

Well done! I hope you'd wear the 312 in good health. Looking forward to more of your watch pictures 

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> To all you enablers/goaders/braggers on here, you know who you are, WD and WKK, I hope you are pleased with yourselves because the 312 arrives Tmw!!
> 
> Just what I needed another Panerai )


ahaa!! Paneristi's unite
Just helping a brother out

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## waikeekee

CANVAS CRAZE!

A few older pictures of some of my canvas straps. Surprisingly, these canvas look good on all PANERAI, not too expensive and comfortable to wear too.

1) Navy Blue Canvas
2) Olive Green Canvas
3) Dark Brown Canvas

Will show others soon.








































































































































RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Goin2drt

Where did you get these canvas straps from?


----------



## waikeekee

Goin2drt said:


> Where did you get these canvas straps from?


Jose Maria Aguilar of Spain. You can find him in Facebook.










More colors for your perusal.


----------



## waikeekee

Goin2drt said:


> Where did you get these canvas straps from?


You can also consider www.vintagerstraps.com

I have several of his canvas straps but his cost twice as much as Jose's however workmanship is much better. Incoming as below picture:


----------



## bigclive2011

Thanks guys!! I think??

It would have been more helpful though to wire me a few bucks )


----------



## Goin2drt

waikeekee said:


> Jose Maria Aguilar of Spain. You can find him in Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More colors for your perusal.


Jose seems to only sell on ebay and I don't use ebay or facebook.


----------



## Goin2drt

waikeekee said:


> You can also consider www.vintagerstraps.com
> 
> I have several of his canvas straps but his cost twice as much as Jose's however workmanship is much better. Incoming as below picture:


Holy cow those are expensive for canvas, but nice.


----------



## waikeekee

Goin2drt said:


> Jose seems to only sell on ebay and I don't use ebay or facebook.


If this is the case, you should email him at [email protected] (MJPL73). You guys communicate. He accepts PayPal.


----------



## Goin2drt

waikeekee said:


> If this is the case, you should email him at [email protected] (MJPL73). You guys communicate. He accepts PayPal.


That is great. Thanks. I will post when I get some &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## waikeekee

Goin2drt said:


> Holy cow those are expensive for canvas, but nice.


I have three quarters of what he is offering. Micah's canvas is best in the world, maybe I have not discovered others. His workmanship, service and integrity is the best.


----------



## waikeekee

Canvas by Micah of Vintager Straps (Old and repeated pictures)









































































RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Goin2drt

@waikeekee. Thanks for the email. He got back to me right away and I have ordered two from him. He did not have camo or I would have done a third. Will post when I get them. Cheers.


----------



## bigclive2011

Well after being brow beaten by some other members on these hallowed pages I spent another huge chunk of my hard earned (Well earned anyway) money on another expensive pizza sized wrist tank!!

Came on a black croc, which although is a nice strap was not quite to my likings, so put it on a Toshi saddle leather, and am liking the contrast.















But heh its blessed with the quick change buttons so who knows what's on Tmw!!


----------



## waikeekee

The 312 is one of the best looking PAMs money can buy. Congrats again and may you wear it in good health. By the way, what series it your 312? R or the latest S series?

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

Thanks WKK, but you know you are one of the ones to blame!!

Its a year old and on a Q.


----------



## waikeekee

Oh! You bought a pre-loved 312. If I knew, I would have tried to sell you my friend's safe queen 312 'R' series he bought last Sept. That was the reason for my traveling to KL last week to take pictures of his watch and will help him sell.

Reason: He wants 351 (Titanium) now.










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

Yes, don't buy new watches as I really hate the 20% loss when you open the box for the first time.

This one came on Watchfinder and managed to get it before it flew out, 312's are probably the fastest selling Pams in the UK.

Your friend won't have any trouble moving his I'm sure.


----------



## waikeekee

Oh! Really? I didn't know that as I am extremely new and a greenhorn in selling. I have thus far not sold any of mine. Let me go to watch finder to try and sell his 562 and this 312.

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

Ahh and now the main instigator of my new found poverty raises his helmet clad head!!


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> Well after being brow beaten by some other members on these hallowed pages I spent another huge chunk of my hard earned (Well earned anyway) money on another expensive pizza sized wrist tank!!
> 
> Came on a black croc, which although is a nice strap was not quite to my likings, so put it on a Toshi saddle leather, and am liking the contrast.
> 
> View attachment 7984010
> View attachment 7984018
> 
> 
> But heh its blessed with the quick change buttons so who knows what's on Tmw!!


Your funny Clive, I love reading yr post's.
Congratulations on the 312 looks good on'ya. Nice combo too. 
We just helped push u along for something u had already intended to purchase. 
RIGHT ?
My job is done here, (exit stage left drops the microphone, peace sign flashed)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Goin2drt

Nice new purchase. Congrats. Not wearing the Pan today and am already missing it.


----------



## bigclive2011

watchdaddy1 said:


> Your funny Clive, I love reading yr post's.
> Congratulations on the 312 looks good on'ya. Nice combo too.
> We just helped push u along for something u had already intended to purchase.
> RIGHT ?
> My job is done here, (exit stage left drops the microphone, peace sign flashed)
> 
> As this is MY THREAD you go push some other poor soul into buying another expensive watch on another!!
> 
> And for your info it was the picture of your 312 on the red bonnet that tipped me over the edge!!
> 
> Was looking at a nice Invicta diver!! but now I will never reach that goal.


----------



## waikeekee

@bigclive2011

I was browsing my photo album and came across these. Thought I'd post them to show you that red/maroon on 312 is also nice.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Below picture is stolen from FB/PANERAI Central










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Goin2drt said:


> @waikeekee. Thanks for the email. He got back to me right away and I have ordered two from him. He did not have camo or I would have done a third. Will post when I get them. Cheers.


This is his blogspot or website

http://cbstraps.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

WKK, used your link to CB straps and I'm sure he is one in the same as carlottin1 on e bay.

Great straps though, this is the latest I have from him on my 88.


----------



## Tony A.H

looking Goooooood
beautiful combo :-!. Congratulations..


----------



## Goin2drt

Jose finished my canvas straps, thanks to WKK for the contact. I will sport some pics as soon as they come in, very excited.


----------



## waikeekee

Goin2drt said:


> Jose finished my canvas straps, thanks to WKK for the contact. I will sport some pics as soon as they come in, very excited.


You are welcome, I am merely sharing. Hope you'd enjoy his straps. FYI - When the straps are new, it is a bit rigid and tough, luckily these straps are 100% canvas and can be washed. I have already washed all of my several times in a washer.


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 7996146
> 
> 
> WKK, used your link to CB straps and I'm sure he is one in the same as carlottin1 on e bay.
> 
> Great straps though, this is the latest I have from him on my 88.


Yes, he has cast a wide net. He is also at etsy, eBay and others. However, I believe there are a few middleman representing the maker himself.


----------



## bigclive2011

Oh the joys of those quick release buttons!!

Now on a ammo strap from our favourite Spaniard.


----------



## Tony A.H

the long lost Canvas Strap.

started this little project about a year & half ago . kept putting it off (out of Habitual carelessness or laziness :roll till about 3 weeks ago when i had decided to complete it..

this is my first of it's kind. *so go easy on me* .. 
i usually work with Leather... i find this Material handles and feels very differently.

haven't worn it yet, but i will in the coming days.. i think i'm gonna roughen it a little (especially the Edges) with Sandparer and maybe use some Mink Oil or abuse it a bit to look Old. 
the bad part of it is that it looks just OK. not my best work. BUT the good part as they say: *you learn as you go*. and i did learn a lot while making it. 
so for Now, it's gonna be a Prototype till the second one comes along (hopefully will look Better).

don't know if that will be my New Favorite Combo?, as i still Love the last Dress i made for her. which is this one:



and this is the New combo



didn't wanna spend too much time perfecting it. so whipped it up quick cause i only wanted it to feel and experiment with the fabric first then go from there.





but that wasn't all.
i also made a Bronze Keeper with an *OP* *Logo* on it . just to personalize it more ;-). (used the loss Wax method and cast it in a Mold by a centrifuge casting machine).
in fact the Bronze Keeper took a lot longer to make than the entire Strap :roll:.



did i say i love the Maddog Buckle ? :-!



end result wasn't too Shabby for the first time of it's kind.


----------



## bigclive2011

Top job Tony!!

Very professional.

Hate the watch though!! Wouldn't catch me dead wearing one of those!!

(grits teeth goes to shed and screams very loudly)


----------



## bigclive2011

Ok bored in the shed!!

Comes back to house and dons nearest watch he has to a Bronzo!!


----------



## Tony A.H

bigclive2011 said:


> Top job Tony!!
> 
> Very professional.
> 
> Hate the watch though!! Wouldn't catch me dead wearing one of those!!
> 
> (grits teeth goes to shed and screams very loudly)


Thanks Clive.

i hate it too.. can't believe Panerai had sold me a Fake Gold Watch !. and Now it's getting all Rusty .


----------



## socialpro

Rocking the 177G on red leather!


----------



## bigclive2011

Oh the joys of a new Panerai and the endless decisions as to what strap looks best.

I have had the 312 about 5 days now and it's on its 5th strap so far.

Todays is the Gunny Caitlan 1 which has lived on my 000 for many months.















If you have never worn one of Peters Caitlan straps then you can't appreciate how soft and supple the leather is, making them just the most comfortable straps to wear.

The 000 has now gone on a Toshi Saddle leather, one of Riches finest efforts in my book, with a stunning colour that improves with Patina.















My my last change for the day was swap out the 74 leather from the 372 and put that baby on a new 26mm Caitlan 1 that I picked up from a colleague at work who had bought it then sold the Pam it was to go on.
I love the look of the large polished case with the antique dial on the beautiful light leather.















Thats me satisfied!! Oh hang on??


----------



## MattyMac

My new 329 on a chocolate Malio strap. Malio's straps are nice and soft...


----------



## Goin2drt

Having a brain fart. Does the 312 take 24mm straps?


----------



## Tony A.H

Goin2drt said:


> Having a brain fart. Does the 312 take 24mm straps?


yes


----------



## Spunwell

Goin2drt said:


> Having a brain fart. Does the 312 take 24mm straps?


Indeed sir, it does.


----------



## waikeekee

As far as I know, most if not all Panerai 44 MM Luminor's lugs width is 24 MM hence are using 24 MM straps.

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Goin2drt

waikeekee said:


> As far as I know, most if not all Panerai 44 MM Luminor's lugs width is 24 MM hence are using 24 MM straps.
> 
> RGDS
> WKK
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


Great thanks guys. I ordered some straps from Jose and I am so excited to get them and was second guessing myself on the size.


----------



## MattyMac

329 again on Malio strap


----------



## amphibic

Emre Leather Works | Handmade Leather Watch Straps | Home


----------



## waikeekee

New strap from Thailand














































This is a good and affordable strap. Only USD60.00 including the buckle. 

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## nycmarco

Hi:

Fabulous!!

Where did you get first and second light color strap?

Thank you


----------



## nycmarco

_Dear Waikeekee:_

_Do you mind to let me know where did you get first and second strap?_

_They look fabulous!!_

_Many Thanks_

_by nycmarco_



waikeekee said:


> To put it milder should be "strapaholic" and watch strap is my vice
> 
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

@nycmarco

Which strap are you referring to?

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Goin2drt

Looky what arrived from Jose today. My first canvas straps. Hmmm which should I wear first? I think blue first.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> New
> 
> RGDS
> WKK
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


Hi Nicholas can you show us some snake,can't seem to find yr pic.

William

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> If this is the case, you should email him at [email protected] (MJPL73). You guys communicate. He accepts PayPal.


does he have a website? or only facebook. What's his handle on fbk?

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## waikeekee

watchdaddy1 said:


> does he have a website? or only facebook. What's his handle on fbk?
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


His website is indicated on post #755

On Facebook, he goes by the name Jose Maria Aguilar.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Thanks my friend. 

did you see my post right above that 1


Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## waikeekee

@watchdaddy1

Did not notice till now hence late in replying

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> This is his blogspot or website
> 
> http://cbstraps.blogspot.com.es/


thanks 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Vikinguy

Just got the OEM rubber for deployment today. It's fantastic!

Pam by mjones723, on Flickr


----------



## watchdaddy1

waikeekee said:


> New strap from Thailand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good and affordable strap. Only USD60.00 including the buckle.
> 
> RGDS
> WKK
> The enemy of my enemy is my friend


Hi Nicholas can you show us some snake shoes. Can't seem to find yr pics

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## waikeekee

24 on olive green canvas by Jose Maria Aguilar




























RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

nice combo Nickolas


----------



## watchdaddy1

Same 1 as yesterday but on my favorite shoes from Aaron Tan (cracked black) just







everything about it.


----------



## bigclive2011

Nice strap Will!!

Got that great look similar to the Tudor strap that is one of my faves.


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> Nice strap Will!!
> 
> Got that great look similar to the Tudor strap that is one of my faves.


thanks Clive. I really want a 372 any chance I can borrow yours to test drive 
I'll send you wanna mine

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## waikeekee

New arrival from Micah of Vintager. The Mauser
































































RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

watchdaddy1 said:


> thanks Clive. I really want a 372 any chance I can borrow yours to test drive
> I'll send you wanna mine
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Ahh, someone wants a watch and then people keep posting pics of it to tempt them!!

Horrible innit, and the 372 is such a lovely watch, in fact it could be said that it may be the perfect Panerai with its base antique dial, plexiglass and hand wound in house movement. The perfect companion for , I don't know, say a 176 and a 312 maybe??

Heres mine on its current Gunny , I'm sure other 372 owners could post pics of there's to help Will out with that terrible dilemma!! A 372 or a Kidney that he hardly ever uses anyway!!





















If if only I had a shiny red car!! Those bonnets are just the perfect backdrop eh!!


----------



## Tony A.H

bigclive2011 said:


> the 372 is such a lovely watch, in fact it could be said that it may be the perfect Panerai with its base antique dial, plexiglass and hand wound in house movement.
> I'm sure other 372 owners could post pics of there's to help Will out with that terrible dilemma!!


indeed.
the 372 is one of the BEST Models Panerai made in Modern days.
it has a Special/Beautiful Aura that no other Watch has.

on the other hand i refrain from posting another Picture of this watch in fear of causing an Emotional and Mental torture to our friend.


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> Ahh, someone wants a watch and then people keep posting pics of it to tempt them!!
> 
> Horrible innit, and the 372 is such a lovely watch, in fact it could be said that it may be the perfect Panerai with its base antique dial, plexiglass and hand wound in house movement. The perfect companion for , I don't know, say a 176 and a 312 maybe??
> 
> Heres mine on its current Gunny , I'm sure other 372 owners could post pics of there's to help Will out with that terrible dilemma!! A 372 or a Kidney that he hardly ever uses anyway!!
> 
> View attachment 8165090
> View attachment 8165098
> View attachment 8165114
> 
> 
> If if only I had a shiny red car!! Those bonnets are just the perfect backdrop eh!!


Thats some good shyt right there Clive.
Post up .. as I have no fear as I'm



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Tony A.H said:


> indeed.
> the 372 is one of the BEST Models Panerai made in Modern days.
> it has a Special/Beautiful Aura that no other Watch has.
> 
> on the other hand i refrain from posting another Picture of this watch in fear of causing an Emotional and Mental torture to our friend.


Thanks Tony, want 1 something fierce, I cannot remember if I've ever tried 1 on. 47mm I fear would look clownish on my wrist esp in summer here in Az as my wrist size fluctuates dramatically. I loose 20 pnds during the summer months, + not in the position right now 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## waikeekee

562 with Micah's Digi-Camou Canvas using a titanium buckle





































RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thats some good shyt right there Clive.
> Post up .. as I have no fear as I'm
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Broke is no excuse!!

You have that nice red car to sell! And I hear public transport is real good stateside!!


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> Broke is no excuse!!
> 
> You have that nice red car to sell! And I hear public transport is real good stateside!!


_You want me to sell my baby for a watch !!_



_*NO WAY*_


----------



## Spunwell

PAM Friday 5 two 4 on new shoes from Erika


----------



## Spunwell

watchdaddy1 said:


> _You want me to sell my baby for a watch !!_
> 
> 
> 
> _*NO WAY*_


What model is yours?, I drive a bone stock 06'


----------



## watchdaddy1

Spunwell said:


> What model is yours?, I drive a bone stock 06'


2004 Silverado 1500 work truck package 
I've done all the mods done since getting it brand new from the dealership.It was stock. 
Shaved , 2-4 drop, new rims & tires...
I love Chevy,

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell

watchdaddy1 said:


> 2004 Silverado 1500 work truck package
> I've done all the mods done since getting it brand new from the dealership.It was stock.
> Shaved , 2-4 drop, new rims & tires...
> I love Chevy,
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Nice, she is super sweet!


----------



## bigclive2011

You could fit my car in the load space!!

In fact go on show me a pic of it open and I bet there is a Fiat Panda in there!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Zero on Toshi saddle leather today.


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Morning Clive..Back to my roots today. 
Three 1 two on Az's own Keith Codman Painted French Ammo shoes.

_

_got tail ?

_

_Aging gracefully._


----------



## Synequano

Got the black strap on my 441 from an artisan in Tokyo,the one on 339 is OEM


----------



## bigclive2011

Morning Will, great strap by the way!!

And welcome back Synequano, long time no hear, good to see you are back on board.


----------



## Synequano

Well,it's been two months or so...I haven't had a chance tp check the watch forum and I can't believe there's a Pam with CG and 30m WR LOL...


----------



## benvh

Got my first two aftermarket straps this week from Emre Leather Works. Been wearing my 112 on OEM rubber since I got it. Man, what a difference! Here's the first one...loving it!









Ben


----------



## watchdaddy1

benvh said:


> Got my first two aftermarket straps this week from Emre Leather Works. Been wearing my 112 on OEM rubber since I got it. Man, what a difference! Here's the first one...loving it!
> 
> View attachment 8196098
> 
> 
> Ben


looking good 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## martintyler

Took some photos today... new Toshi Emerald and Toshi Storm Blue - on my PAM 233


----------



## Virgilv

514 on Ponte Vecchio


----------



## nguyenquangdung1985




----------



## jdog19

Toshi Storm grey - so much more comfortable than the OEM to me


----------



## watchdaddy1

Non Pam but wanted to share here w/ My peeps. New alligator shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## grnamin

564 while 61 is in service. 









Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Bit of OEM rubber for a change, like the moody diver look on the submersibles.


----------



## lopeydeath

She's well worn. I just ordered an SNPR strap and can't wait to put it on..in about 16 weeks :/


----------



## bigclive2011

lopeydeath said:


> She's well worn. I just ordered an SNPR strap and can't wait to put it on..in about 16 weeks :/


Great strap!!

Bit of Cape cod action on the bezel will bring it up like new, mine get a polish every few months.


----------



## waikeekee

Khaki canvas on the zero is nice










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Apple Green Strap on 114 at lunch










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

This afternoon, a couple of canvas arrived. Red and Khaki colour. For the wife too.

Maker: Kastantona of Cyprus









































































RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Spunwell

This morning










This evening for graduation


----------



## andrewfear

Panerai 524 with Hirsch green suede strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

andrewfear said:


> Panerai 524 with Hirsch green suede strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, two in a row!


----------



## andrewfear

Spunwell said:


> Nice, two in a row!


My favorite Luminor Ives owned. But I love my submersible too  on SPNR Jersey strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lopeydeath

bigclive2011 said:


> Great strap!!
> 
> Bit of Cape cod action on the bezel will bring it up like new, mine get a polish every few months.


Thank you. I really like it, although I wouldn't mind it being more distressed, just not sure how to get it there faster and safely.


----------



## Spunwell

Five 2 four again today on Wotancraft


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on my new Gunny today.


----------



## BKCM

Green on 389










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear

Panerai 368 on Pulchers jeans

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

1 seven 6 on Drew Canvas



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Goin2drt

I only have one so it is the three - one - two on a sporty black kevlar with white stitching from Panatime. I am liking that place. Affordable and I can go crazy. Maybe I will soon step up to a few of your levels.


----------



## jaychief

Panerai and friends


----------



## BKCM

My fav - have it on 423 for months










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

88 on its OEM Ali, which I love.


----------



## Goin2drt

I REALLY like that 88. I know most like the simple stuff but that is so nice, good work. Is that a 44mm?


----------



## bigclive2011

Goin2drt said:


> I REALLY like that 88. I know most like the simple stuff but that is so nice, good work. Is that a 44mm?


Yep 44mm on the Luminor case shape, and normally I would agree Base is best, but this was my first Pam and I really like the dial.


----------



## grnamin

564 on Europelli Horween strap.


----------



## Spunwell

5 two four PAM Friday, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## bigclive2011

425 SLC on its OEM.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

512 + a strap i got as a gift ... it is more on the chunky side, less formal than the black OEM the watch comes with. and no tapering from 22 to 20 --- its 22 to 22 mm ...


----------



## bigclive2011

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> 512 + a strap i got as a gift ... it is more on the chunky side, less formal than the black OEM the watch comes with. and no tapering from 22 to 20 --- its 22 to 22 mm ...


Looks great!!

I think a black dial works really well with a brown leather, lightens the look.


----------



## lopeydeath

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 8327370
> 
> 
> 425 SLC on its OEM.


I really like that look, which I normally don't. Congrats!


----------



## waikeekee

24 on a Maddog's leatherback canvas with a GPF





































RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

Daily beater the 24 on Green Army Canvas c/ leather keepers by Jose Maria Aguilar. This strap arrived yesterday.























































RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## teddyfigo

Spunwell said:


> 5 two four PAM Friday, have a great weekend everyone!


She is a beauty ... Damn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

teddyfigo said:


> She is a beauty ... Damn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

312 on Gunny Caitlan leather.


----------



## bigclive2011

Back to the 88 GMT today.


----------



## Spunwell

Friday is finally here, and not a minute too soon. 5 two 4 PAM on custom bridle leather from Erika today.


----------



## dcoy86

Custom made Assolutamente leather strap from George. He makes some great pieces. I was told the OEM asumente strap has a cardboard base and his base is leather. George is based out of Taiwan and can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Three 8 Zero on __Manifatture Serioso shoes

_


----------



## waikeekee

The Zero on a Maddog's Ammo





































RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

Zero on Toshi leather.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lopeydeath

Corrigia Pelletteria - incredibly soft leather.


----------



## waikeekee

24 on a Mauser Ammo Strap by Vintager




























RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on Gunny leather.


----------



## roguehog

I don't own enough watches but I like talking about them.
Roguehogticktock.blogspot.com


----------



## roguehog

I don't own enough watches but I like talking about them.
Roguehogticktock.blogspot.com


----------



## bigclive2011

Back with the 000.


----------



## waikeekee

Trusty 24 on olive green canvas










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## BKCM

Late dinner










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Think the fact that this lands on my wrist quite a lot lately is telling me something!!


----------



## Matt C

Right now I'm loving the OEM rubber on my 785B, I never have to take it off other to wind it! My others get jealous though 








Adding the brown asso, matches beautifully with the ecru lume!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

PAM Friday five two 4: great weekend everybody!!!!!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gerzzzzz

I love gators for dressier watches


----------



## AlphaM911

Red croc strap on my Panerai 312 and my new Christian Loub sneakers.


----------



## BKCM

422










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Loving the cracked leather on my 219,bought it when I went to Japan

I'm putting this pic because it shows the strap more clearly than the regular wristshot

And you can't have too much Destros right?


----------



## watchdaddy1

On Simona Saddle shoes

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## AlphaM911




----------



## Nubs

My 590 on Toshi Straps leather.


----------



## BKCM

My flight companion 569










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerzzzzz




----------



## Vikinguy

Some amazing combos on this thread. Favorite for me so far...

PAM beige by mjones723, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011

gerzzzzz said:


>


What is that marvellous strap?

wanna get me one!!


----------



## gerzzzzz

bigclive2011 said:


> What is that marvellous strap?
> 
> wanna get me one!!


Custom order from Gunny straps, I chose the pattern and color myself


----------



## TrekRemedy9

Forza PANERISTI !!


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on Aaron Tan Cracked Blk shoes


----------



## Travelller

This combo never gets old... b-)


----------



## Goin2drt

Long wait but totally worth it. Look what just arrived from Stewart at Heuerville. This is my first from him and Oh Lord not my last. Simply a work of art and feels so good on.


----------



## waikeekee

560 on Micah's Rolled American Canvas



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## md101010

my first Panerai and it won't be my last....


----------



## waikeekee

560 on Micah's Digi-Camou Canvas




























RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1

md101010 said:


> my first Panerai and it won't be my last....
> View attachment 8671954


uh oh another Pam victim....

 ...muhahaha

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onewayedc

Travelller said:


> This combo never gets old... b-)


Very nice. What strap is this?


----------



## TripleCalendar

onewayedc said:


> Very nice. What strap is this?


I think that's Toshi's Storm Grey with Natural thread


----------



## onewayedc

TripleCalendar said:


> I think that's Toshi's Storm Grey with Natural thread


Looks great. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion

Wotancraft Xmas on the 372


----------



## Xelerion

560 with blue Summerstrap, Hornback, very soft and fine leather from the best address in Germany for complete handcrafted leatherstraps for Panerai: Mays Berlin


----------



## MrBlahBlah

gerzzzzz said:


> Custom order from Gunny straps, I chose the pattern and color myself


Care to share the specifics? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723

My favourite


----------



## omega1300

Xelerion said:


> 560 with blue Summerstrap, Hornback, very soft and fine leather from the best address in Germany for complete handcrafted leatherstraps for Panerai: Mays Berlin


Beautiful!!


----------



## watchdaddy1

312 on Maddog


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

watchdaddy1 said:


> 312 on Maddog
> 
> 
> 
> Nice strap !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

My sleeping partner










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

Ok, so I really love the bracelet of the Tudor Ranger. I like the way the lugs and edges of the case are still visible where the bracelet meets the lugs and case.

So, I picked up a Panerai used bracelet (didn't matter if it was for my model watch), and with a steady hand, and bench grinder made a "Ranger style" bracelet. I still need to do a little finish and polish work, but the overall effect is what I was looking for. I know it seems sacrilegious to "destroy" a perfectly good bracelet, but I really like the final result. Apologies to anyone I offended.


----------



## omega1300

horrij1 said:


> View attachment 8797010
> 
> Ok, so I really love the bracelet of the Tudor Ranger. I like the way the lugs and edges of the case are still visible where the bracelet meets the lugs and case.
> 
> So, I picked up a Panerai used bracelet (didn't matter if it was for my model watch), and with a steady hand, and bench grinder made a "Ranger style" bracelet. I still need to do a little finish and polish work, but the overall effect is what I was looking for. I know it seems sacrilegious to "destroy" a perfectly good bracelet, but I really like the final result. Apologies to anyone I offended.


I too, love the "straight end links" look on the Tudor Ranger (though many don't). Yours looks equally great - post more pics when you complete the finishing work!


----------



## jjvd21

My 438 on dark honey assoulamente leather with faded yellow stitching and black deployant clasp. Giving the bracelet a rest...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Canary Yellow Alligator strap with the King of fruit



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Lambo The Jambo

horrij1 said:


> View attachment 8797010
> 
> Ok, so I really love the bracelet of the Tudor Ranger. I like the way the lugs and edges of the case are still visible where the bracelet meets the lugs and case.
> 
> So, I picked up a Panerai used bracelet (didn't matter if it was for my model watch), and with a steady hand, and bench grinder made a "Ranger style" bracelet. I still need to do a little finish and polish work, but the overall effect is what I was looking for. I know it seems sacrilegious to "destroy" a perfectly good bracelet, but I really like the final result. Apologies to anyone I offended.


Great result how original!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

I finished filing, sandind, and polishing the end links. I am happy with the final results. I will use my rubber strap in the ocean, and a leather one to dress it up, but I think that this will be seeing the most wrist time.


----------



## BKCM

]

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sheik_djibouti

441 on Atelier Du Cuir custom straps. I call this my Miami Pimp setup.


----------



## CdnCarat

Nothing fancy - pure unadulterated Panerai.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lopeydeath

One of my current favorite setups:
305 on Micah's Mauser strap.


Although my 312 on a Corrigia is growing on me too:


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Three8Zero on OEM Assolutamente..



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## horrij1

I really like the Ted Su rubber strap, for a couple of reasons. First the buckle is a friction adapter instead of a standard buckle with holes in the strap. Because of this design you can essentially set the strap to any size very easily, on the fly. I also like the the thickness and softness of the strap, it conforms to your wrist very well, and is very comfortable. Lastly I like the buckle design, it is a huge honkin buckle, which sits nicely on the opposite side of your wrist from your huge honkin watch. The only downside is that it is a little challenging to feed the strap into the buckle when putting the watch on, but I am hoping that with practice that gets easier! &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## watchdaddy1

horrij1 said:


> I really like the Ted Su rubber strap, for a couple of reasons. First the buckle is a friction adapter instead of a standard buckle with holes in the strap. Because of this design you can essentially set the strap to any size very easily, on the fly. I also like the the thickness and softness of the strap, it conforms to your wrist very well, and is very comfortable. Lastly I like the buckle design, it is a huge honkin buckle, which sits nicely on the opposite side of your wrist from your huge honkin watch. The only downside is that it is a little challenging to feed the strap into the buckle when putting the watch on, but I am hoping that with practice that gets easier! &#55357;&#56883;


It won't. 
I had 1 myself but sold it for that reason alone other then that it's a killer strap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## P1723

My favourite


----------



## watchdaddy1

on custom Gunny



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## urbino

P1723 said:


> My favourite


And what is it?


----------



## jjvd21

438 on an aged gray with ecru dial matching stitching..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar

Greg Stevens Sienna with old gold historic stitch


----------



## maik

512 on a beige Hodinkee Italian calfskin NATO


----------



## crazyfingers

The 005 on a Martu strap


----------



## patton250




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BKCM

Never had green on 422










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubs

Just got new leather from Kyros this week for my 590. Loving it so far.


----------



## roguehog

I don't own enough watches...
Instagram : Rogue Hog
Roguehogticktock.blogspot.com


----------



## rashshane

BKCM said:


> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


This looks like it was taken from the inside of a Singapore taxi!

Hello friend! 

It always feels good to strap on a nice watch with a great strap combo. haha


----------



## watchdaddy1

Morning guys, hope you all have a great week ahead
176 on Pre V Vero Squalo shark shoes.<br /


----------



## alexte

My 372 on Berluti style Burgundy strap by Bosphorus straps


----------



## BKCM

rashshane said:


> This looks like it was taken from the inside of a Singapore taxi!
> 
> Hello friend!
> 
> It always feels good to strap on a nice watch with a great strap combo. haha


Hello 
Yes it is , while on my way to work .
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uncleed

I just sat here for 2 hours looking at all these fantastic pics...enjoying every minute...my wife is ready to leave me!! Great pics!


----------



## amphibic

a little dressy touch to 372
Black Rettello strap from ELW
Emre Leather Works | Handmade Leather Watch Straps | Home


----------



## watchdaddy1

Feeling old today







 ,my 47th b-day was a couple days ago,my son went to his 1st job interview yesterday, feeling way old 







. So strapped on my favorite piece (Pam312) to help me feel young again & smiling ear to ear every time I look down @ my wrist.



A very special pair of shoes accompanies me as well. Giovanni e figlio Brelli Ciampi . For those unfamiliar with these straps, Brelli Ciampi factory was the original strapmaker for Panerai from 1938-1993. Brelli Ciampi did the original Mario Paci and Giovanni e figlio straps.
I had this 1 put away in my safe & yesterday had to dig out my sons S.S. card for his job interview & viola this was tucked away among a bunch of pprwrk.I could've purchased a decent watch for the price of these shoes.But I was a CRAZY Paneristi then & peroid correct shoes were something fascinating to me, still am but not so infatuated these days.





Yes I'm a CRAZY strap wh**e .


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## julio13

On modified Pam bracelet and Ted Su strap


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwiner

My PAM 346 on Gunny Arillo


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hermes129

Toshi strap - African Kudu on PAM 00000


----------



## Nubs

This one will staying on my wrist for a while.


----------



## R850R

Today slumming on a Nato...


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee

John Mark Booc said:


> Bracelet à la Hermès leather..
> 
> 
> View attachment 2776146


Was looking through this thread getting inspiration. This one is beautiful. Mind if I ask where you got it?

Cheers!


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DieSkim

hermes129 said:


> Toshi strap - African Kudu on PAM 00000
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9084370&d=1471521161"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Was this specific species selected for the leather for a reason?


----------



## amphibic

Emre Leather Works | Handmade Leather Watch Straps | Home


----------



## hermes129

DieSkim said:


> Was this specific species selected for the leather for a reason?


Sorry for late reply. Not really, I just like the Colour.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## vkl




----------



## Spunwell

3 eight 8 on Orloff gator today


----------



## Jenaimarr

My 392 on a Hodinkee strap:


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## vchau76

watchdaddy1 said:


>


Where can I score that strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

vchau76 said:


> Where can I score that strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He no longer makes straps , it's from Vtztrap Artisan on Paneristi.com..It's a shame too it's probably my favorite in my collection. I've tried contacting him multiple times to no avail.










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## vchau76

That's too bad, it's a sick color. It looked more yellowish-tan in your wrist shot. Would look great on my 351. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubs

Back on some old leather


----------



## Vikinguy

I running this today.

Untitled by mjones723, on Flickr


----------



## Wlover




----------



## jwillee

Pam 55 on new Ciampi Opal strap.









Looks so good my wife took it....









Cheers!


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nguyenquangdung1985




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchlover07

My Pam 392 on Rios1931 Milano dark brown


----------



## m0rt

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good one on the 359!


----------



## lianghee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

m0rt said:


> Good one on the 359!


Thanks Bro !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Three8Zero





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gregPH




----------



## MarqDePombal

Shot while shopping...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubs

Had this for the weekend.


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvd21

My 438 on a bronze ventile strap by Schofield

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Three1Two on Adeeos shoes & custom Piotr coin buckle





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Josnt

364 with Ammo by Ted Su.


----------



## Spunwell

Sticking with the eighty seven today.


----------



## jwillee

Spunwell said:


> Sticking with the eighty seven today.


Spacedust! I like it!

The 87 as well

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cufflinkcraze

That Carbotech looks amazing! whats the dial size?


----------



## Big Mels

PAM 312 with Ted Su ammo strap. The strap is a work or art !


----------



## watchdaddy1

_From Tan to Blk--My love for Panerai & strap changes to start the wrk week

_

Simona saddle shoes


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TempusFazool

Killer combo! Would look great on my 312


watchdaddy1 said:


> Three1Two on Adeeos shoes & custom Piotr coin buckle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## theblotted

My one and only PAM233K... fav combo with Wotancraft. Gotta give support to my fellow Taiwanese brethren's.


----------



## vchau76

Just picked this up from Kyros Handmade out of Greece. This watch is gonna get a lot more wrist time now.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Digging on this glove leather, supple as heck!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted

PAM 233K on N80 Leather canvas. Dustin is a straight up guy |>

























and the back side...


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan

Pam390


----------



## Navy Sailor

Sadly it's for sale, but I love this strap combo.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on Keith Codman ammo shoes





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

This is def one of my favorites, 572 on gray assoulemente!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

BKCM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Camo is badass! I'd like to know where you picked up that strap from, if you don't mind me asking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Matt C said:


> Camo is badass! I'd like to know where you picked up that strap from, if you don't mind me asking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Matt

Camp strap was done by a China leather maker . 
For USD 120 not including courier fee to Singapore .

Cheers .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

2hr bus journey home !










Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Switched to the triple zero for the latter half of PAM Friday. I hope everyone has a great weekend and enjoys this wonderful time of year.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## Casual_Saint




----------



## Casual_Saint

[/URL]free pic[/IMG]


----------



## Casual_Saint

[/URL]windows print screen[/IMG]


----------



## horloge40




----------



## mich3l

Weekend buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich3l

Off to the races

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM




----------



## horloge40




----------



## TripleCalendar

PAM 392 on Ted Su Ammo


----------



## mich3l

Business partner always

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Pam380 on French Ammo or what I've dubbed Frankenstein shoes.



_


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

watchdaddy1 said:


> _Pam380 on French Ammo or what I've dubbed Frankenstein shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> _


really diggin' ur style~ PAMs are such versatile timepieces. here's mine on OEM nubuck gold gator strap.


----------



## watchdaddy1

ShanghaiYoon said:


> really diggin' ur style~ PAMs are such versatile timepieces. here's mine on OEM nubuck gold gator strap.
> 
> View attachment 9820490


Thanks  
Best part of PAM'S is there versatility ,dressed up or down they have a place. + I'm a strap wh**e.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goin2drt

My newest addition from Mr. Morley. Thanks, love it.


----------



## Spunwell

Boss PAM87 today. Another wildfire started last night, it's so smoky outside the closest mountain range cannot be seen and the sun can barely shine through.


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## amphibic

from EmreLeatherWorks


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightofeast

Newest python skin strap

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar

Bulang & Sons faded blue vintage


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Today a super soft Peter Gunny strap.















With a not so soft 372 attached.


----------



## bigclive2011

Good Llama advice to strap freaks!!

Check out Riches new leathers on his site, Toshi straps.

African Kudu is on my Christmas list!! Oh yeah.


----------



## EdmundGTP

Casual_Saint said:


> [/URL]free pic[/IMG]


Dig this strap. Where is it from? What buckle material?


----------



## Wolfhound

Ditto that comment and question - this is a really great looking strap and works well with the brushed case.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Blue Panerai today


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium Subby tonight on its mean and moody OEM rubber deployment.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Still really like the unfinished leather OEM on this 425!!

Which is a good job as the screws on the lugs are far too small to undo )


----------



## TripleCalendar

Toshi Burgundy


----------



## bigclive2011

000 on a Spanish made ammo pouch strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on soft Gunny leather.


----------



## Wolfhound

That is a stunning strap - could you let us know where you got it from? Thanks - Wolfhound



bigclive2011 said:


> 000 on a Spanish made ammo pouch strap.
> 
> View attachment 10007522
> View attachment 10007530


----------



## bigclive2011

Thanks.

It came from a Spanish watchmaker who trades on E Bay as carlottin1.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam176



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

Nice bit of OEM leather.


----------



## bigclive2011

312 on Gunny leather today.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

It's my humble 176




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

372 today.


----------



## jaychief

Panerai 427 with combat straps


----------



## bigclive2011

Mean and moody on the OEM Rubber deployment.


----------



## Casual_Saint

EdmundGTP said:


> Dig this strap. Where is it from? What buckle material?


Thanks. The strap was made by Drew of drewstraps, he's a member on here. The buckle is a 24mm knife edge screw in titanium buckle 4.6mm thick to match the titanium case, not sure if i'm allowed to post a link, but if you use that information and put it into a well know auction site you will find it. Sellers from Australia.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jdog19

jaychief said:


> View attachment 10050250
> 
> Panerai 427 with combat straps


Is that an alcantara?


----------



## TheNatoTornado

It's hard to pick a fav, but I like this combo with a Malio Strap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Titanium on DrunkenArt shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell

Eightyseven Labomba for me today. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

Three7two again today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

Three1Two on Ammo from Rob Montana.





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iaymnu

OEM Strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

Threeseventwo today, getting ready for the annual cookie making party next week with my daughter.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich3l

Seems like she's joining the family 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

3seventwo on Simona's 1945 strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

Morning strap lovers .......Back to my Roots.





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BKCM




----------



## Spunwell

Threeseventwo today, recouping after a fantastic Christmas party last night.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Schussnik

Hello Gentlemen,

Just reaching out for ideas/recommendations, I have a Radiomir 572 on the way and I was thinking about changing the strap to counter balance the black dial. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lightofeast

My latest alligator strap from jns. Took a month tho lol.

Just changed Into my oem buckle heh.










Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DannyV

This Royal Blue combat straps toad strap with black stitching and keepers would have to be my favourite


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

Three7two on the beautiful Di Stefano alchemist strap today. I have three of these and they are hands down the most comfortable best quality straps for Panerai I own.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

I started the day with the eighty eight but I'll probably switch to something else this tonight. I'm very much looking forward to this evening when I'll present my brother in law (Navy SEAL) with the new Resco My family and I purchased for him.


----------



## Synequano

I'm not an American but SEAL,so cool...










This is the sign that is usually hidden behind my wrist...


----------



## Spunwell

The presentation went great, wrist shots before the time was even set.


----------



## BKCM

Merry Xmas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Threeseventwo today Merry Christmas!


----------



## jdog19

My Christmas present, new strap from Combat Straps


----------



## rjt65

Hi few months ago finally pulled trigger on PAM 027 Love it Love it Found great Custom strap maker, Celdy straps (Large wrist 8.55) for these nice PAM straps.


----------



## JS3

Stingray on my 328 by combat straps.


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Tail & Buckle all in 1 shot _


----------



## 993RS

Not convinced it's my favorite, but it's new, looks good and is the softest most comfy strap I've ever owned. Martu Python on Pam 88.







View attachment 10332098


----------



## bigclive2011

My Xmas present from Panatime!!


----------



## Matt C

I'll have one on my wrist soon, I've been going through many changes to bring in the New Year!! Happy Holidays everyone!! Safe travel! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrsdad

243 on Simona X-1


----------



## jrsdad

372 on Micah French Canvas


----------



## jrsdad

194 on Simona Diver


----------



## jrsdad

210 on Simona Ammo


----------



## jrsdad

557 on Simona Diver


----------



## jrsdad

560 on HK Tan


----------



## jrsdad

690 on Corrigia Kampfschwimmer


----------



## watchdaddy1

My awful shiny even in the dark Radiomir



on Manifatture Serioso shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

Subby on a nice old Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## Lightofeast

510 on jns alligator 









Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Threeseventwo today on Simona's alchemist strap.


----------



## mich3l

Back to original 299 strap for the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Eightyseven today, getting ready for a potential winter storm ❄


----------



## bigclive2011

312 on Gunny leather.


----------



## knightRider

380 on Martu suede from Chile:


----------



## Tdizle




----------



## jdog19

Actually had my Micah Mauser on for 2 days in a row


----------



## jaychief




----------



## Spunwell

Five2Four this Tuesday as all the snow melts, should be in the high 50s by the end of the week.


----------



## Jwiner

Horween Natural Essex


----------



## mich3l

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Bit of canvas for a change on the zero.


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Just got this from Rich at Toshi straps, it's Kudo, which apparently is an Antelope!!

Well the lions would have eaten it anyway.





















Its very thick but extremely soft, and very comfortable even though its the first wearing.


----------



## Matt C

bigclive2011 said:


> Just got this from Rich at Toshi straps, it's Kudo, which apparently is an Antelope!!
> 
> Well the lions would have eaten it anyway.
> 
> View attachment 10496098
> View attachment 10496114
> View attachment 10496122
> 
> 
> Its very thick but extremely soft, and very comfortable even though its the first wearing.


That's a great strap, love the texture and finishing, nice combo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Three7two on Simona's alchemist strap, which really is a perfect match.


----------



## bigclive2011

Still the Kudo!! Well it's new!!


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 & DrunkenArt

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell

3seventwo today while cleaning the house up as my better half is under the weather


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

372 still on the snake skin.


----------



## Spunwell

5two4 for hump day this week


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium subby on a bit of old saddle leather for some desk diving.


----------



## breigue

Just received Almond Toshi on 88


----------



## Spunwell

Five8seven today TGIF !!!!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

_Feel like it's been raining here for months.







 Thought I live in Az full of heat & sunshine.Prepared for it today Pam on OEM rubber

_


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mike9999




----------



## watchdaddy1

312 on JV shoes










or any of these



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## sp1145

Got my first strap from Aaron at Combat Straps today... He kills it!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Xelerion said:


> 560 with blue Summerstrap, Hornback, very soft and fine leather from the best address in Germany for complete handcrafted leatherstraps for Panerai: Mays Berlin


_*









Damn good shot & smoking combo *_


----------



## mike9999

Watchdaddy1 how many straps do you have? And which one is your favourite?


----------



## Matt C

OEM vintage









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rjt65

Casual day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

5eight7 on Orloff gator this morning before playing golf in the 30 degree weather.


----------



## Spunwell

I'm starting this Sunday with the 372 on my favorite strap


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw5000c

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

380 all dressed up on Croc





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Five24 this Tuesday


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

Can never stay away too long



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

Welcome back Will!!

But lose that traitorous lanyard )


----------



## Spunwell

58seven today still too cool to swim but the days are getting longer....won't be long


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mich3l

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium subby on Toshi saddle leather today.


----------



## jvangun

Just arrived yesterday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetarN

Not from today, but this is one of my favorites


----------



## Spunwell

Fivetwofour today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

Finally!!!










Lovely watch with good balance...too bad it was launched in the wrong year...


----------



## Nubs




----------



## Matt C

Synequano said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely watch with good balance...too bad it was launched in the wrong year...


Congrats, 368 is my favorite destro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike9999

Aaron Bespoke


----------



## Tdizle

Always go back to my Grey leather from Prime


----------



## toychaser

Love the patina on this strap!


----------



## Spunwell

Triplezero again today while working on some home repairs


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Synequano

368 on C&B (I forgot the strap type)


----------



## Maddog1970

Couple of new straps arrived today, both from Panatime.

The python one was ordered for my carbon Helson, but I had to try it on my 000.....the cream Rios will likely go on tomorrow!


----------



## serve 1st

mike9999 said:


> Aaron Bespoke


WIN!


----------



## jdog19




----------



## Maddog1970

Strapsco leather, I think it's called "Bently"?


----------



## impreziv

My new favorite strap from Toshi straps arrived! Beautiful casual strap on a nice sunny day!


----------



## WareagleSig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

564 on Zeugma strap


----------



## boxterduke

watchdaddy1 said:


>


Sick
collection |>


----------



## bigclive2011

Back in the rain after 14 days of Caribean sun (And rum!!) and back on with the 312 on Toshi Kudu leather.


----------



## webicons

PAM-320 on home-made two part NATO. Growing on me...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Triplezero for honey do Sunday, how does she come up with these things?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## numbernine

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11013018
> View attachment 11013026


Is that a Gunny Chocolate Fudge?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac

368 on Micah Mauser


----------



## omega1300

impreziv said:


> My new favorite strap from Toshi straps arrived! Beautiful casual strap on a nice sunny day!


Really like this one! Good pickup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amphibic




----------



## bigclive2011

numbernine said:


> Is that a Gunny Chocolate Fudge?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gunny Caitlan 2, but well worn!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium subby on a Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## jdog19




----------



## breigue

88 on Corrigia


----------



## jvangun

Sidney Torres from the new show "the deed" which premiered last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Don't you just love the quick change buttons!! Click click different strap!!















Bit of a canvas for a different look.


----------



## Maddog1970

000 on tan Bentley, and 292 on the factory wheels while I continue to wait for Canada Post to deliver my new straps!.....









.foot note - Canada Post has to be one of the worst national postal services on this planet!


----------



## bigclive2011

Love the colour this Gunny has gone over the years.


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11064474
> View attachment 11064482
> 
> 
> Love the colour this Gunny has gone over the years.


Bigclive, which PAM is your watch?


----------



## Synequano

That's a zero 🏻️


----------



## bigclive2011

Sure is!! Bout as base as base can get.


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

New strap pulled me anyway from my 292......a light brown *Assolutamente. 
*
sorry, had to cut and paste that in, as was now way I was going to spell it right!


----------



## Maddog1970

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11064474
> View attachment 11064482
> 
> 
> Love the colour this Gunny has gone over the years.


The zero has to be one of the simplest, yet most stunningly beautiful watches.......just amazing.....mine is top of my keeper list!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## amphibic




----------



## MOV

Going to add a little Spring color for a few weeks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Matt C

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11100346
> View attachment 11100362


OEM gator killing it! Mine was missing that strap when I got it, came on a brown calf though and a rubber. That one really dresses it up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

on HKTAN vintage cracked black shoes

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## omega1300

Maddog1970 said:


> 000 on tan Bentley, and 292 on the factory wheels while I continue to wait for Canada Post to deliver my new straps!.....
> 
> View attachment 11057370
> 
> 
> .foot note - Canada Post has to be one of the worst national postal services on this planet!


I think we have the same watch box! 000 strap is looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11064474
> View attachment 11064482
> 
> 
> Love the colour this Gunny has gone over the years.


I think I just need a rundown of all your straps so I can go get the same ones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

omega1300 said:


> I think we have the same watch box! 000 strap is looking good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Ohuhu 12-Slot Leather watch box....*

got it off Amazon last year in an attempt to limit myself to only having the number of watches I can store!.....worked on and off, currently at 20, but have 2 incoming!
my biggest issue has always been divers....love the toolishness.....Borealis Cascais on pre-order and a Seiko SUN065 Padi kinetic would be the 2....
Have to sit down and cull the herd over the weekend, likely flipping 3 that I haven't worn for a while....so it goes!


----------



## Maddog1970

Strap(s) for my 292 arrived finally.....Tan loco to start off with!


----------



## webicons

New home made impersonating a vintage strap:










Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## bigclive2011

But if if I can undo them micro screws maybe one of these for later!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Success!! And I even managed not to lose a micro screw in the process!!


----------



## Maddog1970

My 000 was so pleased to see me this morning, that I switched the green rubber for a nice brown *Assolutamente.

sorry for the cut and paste, just can't spell that word!

*


----------



## Maddog1970

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11165522
> View attachment 11165530
> 
> 
> Success!! And I even managed not to lose a micro screw in the process!!


i am in a similar boat with my 292......I got 3 new straps for it, and have done the initial change with no issues......but I think before I go guns blazing for one of the other 2, I will sit back and relax for a while!


----------



## jdog19

Very cool color maddog, like the rectangular strap holes, too. Nice snug fit that way?


----------



## Maddog1970

jdog19 said:


> Very cool color maddog, like the rectangular strap holes, too. Nice snug fit that way?


Yeah, strap is about as perfect a fit as I could want....which is another reason I am hesitant to try on the other 2!
i guess I can just have them as backups for when this one wears out!


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## jdog19

Combat straps alcantara?


----------



## waikeekee

jdog19 said:


> Combat straps alcantara?


More like lime green toad skin with tribal style black stitching. Combat straps is correct.




























This is alcantara. Brown ostrich with tribal style stitching. Titanium buckle for a titanium watch.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Was going to throw on one of my other new straps today.......but changed my mind!


----------



## numbernine

510 on Orloff today. Got a few more straps on the way.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on a beat up ammo leather.


----------



## bigclive2011

African Kudu leather today on the 312.

Watch out for lions though!!


----------



## William LaRoque

It's hard to really go wrong with all of the options available IMHO!


----------



## bigclive2011

Plenty of choice when it comes to Panerai straps, and with this one it even has the wonderful quick change buttons!


----------



## waikeekee

Man! This steel bracelet is so damn ugly so before putting it up for sale, let's have another go.
































































A Rolex always looks excellent on steel bracelet. Can't say the same for a PANERAI.





































Ahh,,,,,, back on canvas/cotton, felt so good.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Yes, just never looks right to me!!

But a lot of guys won't wear leather so there is still a market for them.


----------



## Tony A.H

i think this will be my Favorite watch/Buckle combo

got 3 Coolest Buckles as a gift from a WUS friend David (AKA *watchfreek*) whom i've never met in person but we've been chatting offline for about several years. this Forum is Awesome. makes people meet / connect and become friends. how great is that? :-! b-).

all Buckles are identical. come in 24mm width.
for now i only have it on the 249 . but next week i'm going to the Vault to try them on the Luminor cases. can't wait. i know they're going to look awesome .

most likely, i'll use one for the Radiomirs. One for the Luminors . and the 3rd i'm thinking to Modify it by Casting the Torpedo out of Bronze Alloy to go with the Bronzo 382. what do you think ? :think: .

best part of it is that i can't believe how inexpensive this buckle is !!. the quality is top notch. trust me when i say that.
i have no affiliation with the Maker. i don't even know where my friend got'em.. what i know is that they look many times Nicer in the Flesh than pictures.





love the Thickness


----------



## MOV

Tony A.H said:


> i think this will be my Favorite watch/Buckle combo
> 
> got 3 Coolest Buckles as a gift from a WUS friend David (AKA *watchfreek*) whom i've never met in person but we've been chatting offline for about several years. this Forum is Awesome. makes people meet / connect and become friends. how great is that? :-! b-).
> 
> all Buckles are identical. come in 24mm width.
> for now i only have it on the 249 . but next week i'm going to the Vault to try them on the Luminor cases. can't wait. i know they're going to look awesome .
> 
> most likely, i'll use one for the Radiomirs. One for the Luminors . and the 3rd i'm thinking to Modify it by Casting the Torpedo out of Bronze Alloy to go with the Bronzo 382. what do you think ? :think: .
> 
> best part of it is that i can't believe how inexpensive this buckle is !!. the quality is top notch. trust me when i say that.
> i have no affiliation with the Maker. i don't even know where my friend got'em.. what i know is that they look many times Nicer in the Flesh than pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the Thickness


A great look!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## m630

French ammo from Micah


----------



## Tdizle




----------



## bigclive2011

Zero on Gunny leather.


----------



## Maddog1970

Been thinking about this all week...should I?









I've got the time.....the wife thinks I am vacuuming.....am I a man or a mouse? A man!

and yes - done!

quicker than the 1st change, 8 mins I think....









Another Panatime strap, chocolate brown....saddleback I think this one is, and loco the other...or maybe the other way around?









Nice thick strap.....good color....black stitching and buckle...









Very soft oft on the wrist......









A bit more understated then the 1st lighter tan strap....









Inital impressions are are that I like the first one better, but will wear this one for a week or so, then have one more to try out!
fortunately the strap changing seems to be getting better with practice....I still caught myself holding my breath at one point, but went way easier!


----------



## bigclive2011

Got another Radiomir arriving soon, so I will have that procedure to look forward to as well!!


----------



## bigclive2011

372 again today, on a newly, easily changed ammo strap.


----------



## knightRider

bigclive2011 said:


> Got another Radiomir arriving soon, so I will have that procedure to look forward to as well!!


which model?


----------



## bigclive2011

Just managed to get a 687, not sure how as they are very scarce, but deposit paid and delivery next month.

Looking forward to the watch, but not the strap changes )


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> Just managed to get a 687, not sure how as they are very scarce, but deposit paid and delivery next month.
> 
> Looking forward to the watch, but not the strap changes )


PAM 687.... oh, bravo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony A.H

bigclive2011 said:


> Just managed to get a 687, not sure how as they are very scarce, but deposit paid and delivery next month.
> 
> Looking forward to the watch, but not the strap changes )


OH !. SWEET. lovely watch.
Congratulations in advance.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Maddog1970

bigclive2011 said:


> Just managed to get a 687, not sure how as they are very scarce, but deposit paid and delivery next month.
> 
> Looking forward to the watch, but not the strap changes )


Right niw now I am bouncing between a 380 and a 510......441 ceramic would be my go to choice, but no funds for that right now!

as to the rad strap change, I think the key for me was getting the right sized screwdriver (yes I know, seems obvious!), and then just taking my time and not forcing anything!

along with my sausage fingers and failing eyesight, I also suffer from NO PATIENCE!


----------



## bigclive2011

Yep got all three of them as well!!

But have a wide selection of screwdrivers so sorted on that one.


----------



## bigclive2011

Using the aforementioned tools managed to struggle a Gunny onto this baby.


----------



## Shades372

I don't think i have a favorite because it's hard to choose one strap, but here are a couple that fight for the number one spot right now























































Galaxy S7


----------



## Maddog1970

Put on the last of my 3 new straps from Panatime last night.....a waterproof Kevlar construction, taking it closer to the OE strap....nice fit, and comfy, but my least favourite of the 3....will likey be going back to the tan one today...




















As I am on vacation this week, it's dull and rainy here - a staycation the wife calls it...where I do all the little jobs she has accumulated on her list and nothing I want to do!


----------



## MrButterman

Maddog1970 said:


> Put on the last of my 3 new straps from Panatime last night.....a waterproof Kevlar construction, taking it closer to the OE strap....nice fit, and comfy, but my least favourite of the 3....will likey be going back to the tan one today...
> 
> View attachment 11254642
> View attachment 11254650
> View attachment 11254666
> 
> As I am on vacation this week, it's dull and rainy here - a staycation the wife calls it...where I do all the little jobs she has accumulated on her list and nothing I want to do!


Sounds about right lol

I do like the Kevlar as well. How does it feel on the wrist?


----------



## Maddog1970

MrButterman said:


> Sounds about right lol
> 
> I do like the Kevlar as well. How does it feel on the wrist?


a little stiffer than the leather ones, but still feels good on the wrist.....got a couple more leather ones coming from Time Piece Repbulic.....bought 2 for my 000 from them, and really nice straps for the money - $30CAN - these ones taper down to 22mm at the tang, and should fit the OE black tang....

Now that I have the strap change down, the sky's the limit for straps!


----------



## MrButterman

Maddog1970 said:


> a little stiffer than the leather ones, but still feels good on the wrist.....got a couple more leather ones coming from Time Piece Repbulic.....bought 2 for my 000 from them, and really nice straps for the money - $30CAN - these ones taper down to 22mm at the tang, and should fit the OE black tang....
> 
> Now that I have the strap change down, the sky's the limit for straps!


I noticed that your change rate has definitely increased since the first tenuous trial. Happy to hear that the tiny screws aren't too much of a hassle as I am already looking towards my next Panerai, and he wire lug Radiomirs are on the short list. I'll take my time on deciding as my current and first is only 2 weeks old. But it never hurts to look.


----------



## Maddog1970

MrButterman said:


> I noticed that your change rate has definitely increased since the first tenuous trial. Happy to hear that the tiny screws aren't too much of a hassle as I am already looking towards my next Panerai, and he wire lug Radiomirs are on the short list. I'll take my time on deciding as my current and first is only 2 weeks old. But it never hurts to look.


Without a doubt more stressful than a Luminor strap change, and I recommend:

- the right size screwdriver
- work on a large felt pad in case you drop a screw
- have a spare set of everything....got my spare wire set from Panatime
- take ur time, especially when reinserting the wires into the case....need to get the angle right, as well as the depth!

i didn't have my 000 long before getting the 292, and it's great to have both cases.....I actually really like the wire lugs on the rad, as they look so vintage....but then I also really like the crown guard on the Luminor..

hmmm....so is there a Panerai that has a crown guard AND wire lugs? Does such a beast exist?


----------



## MrButterman

Maddog1970 said:


> Without a doubt more stressful than a Luminor strap change, and I recommend:
> 
> - the right size screwdriver
> - work on a large felt pad in case you drop a screw
> - have a spare set of everything....got my spare wire set from Panatime
> - take ur time, especially when reinserting the wires into the case....need to get the angle right, as well as the depth!
> 
> i didn't have my 000 long before getting the 292, and it's great to have both cases.....I actually really like the wire lugs on the rad, as they look so vintage....but then I also really like the crown guard on the luminous....
> 
> hmmm....so is there a Panerai that has a crown guard AND wire lugs? Does such a beast exist?


Thanks for the process overview. Extras are always good to have on hand for any construction/repair work. I'm shooting to wait the year but who knows.....

I can't imagine that such a combination would exist but who knows with Panerai. I'm also looking for a model I haven't seen (but I am no expert on references). Interested in picking up a titanium model with wire lugs, base model, sandwich dial, and 8 day movement. (That might get me to break my year wait)


----------



## bigclive2011

The wire lugs were originally soldered on to the case and So the strap had to be cut off and then a new one Re sewn!!

A pain nowadays but not really an issue for the divers of the MAS in WW2 as their life expectancy was much shorter than the life of the strap on their Panerai!!

The solid lugs were brought in because the wire ones often broke off in combat (Probably not gonna happen at your desk unless you are really hard on the keyboard!!) hence the Radiomir 1940 case which is just a case where the lugs are all in one lump of steel, so no chance of breaking off, short of a direct hit with a depth charge!!

The Luminor case with crown guard was brought in to allow a greater level of water resistance, as the arm squeezes the seals tight, and improved the water resistance greatly. The name Luminor also denotes the move away from the use of Radium paste on the dial (Radio-Mir) And the move to a less lethal (For the dial makers) using Tritium based paint, this was post war in 1949.

So the long winded answer to a short question is no you can't get a Luminor case on wire lugs )


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 11262242
View attachment 11262258


Today my 88 has had a change from its croc OEM to a Toshi saddle leather.

And no swearing or screwdrivers required, as it has the remarkable quick change buttons!!


----------



## Synequano

MrButterman said:


> Thanks for the process overview. Extras are always good to have on hand for any construction/repair work. I'm shooting to wait the year but who knows.....
> 
> I can't imagine that such a combination would exist but who knows with Panerai. I'm also looking for a model I haven't seen (but I am no expert on references). Interested in picking up a titanium model with wire lugs, base model, sandwich dial, and 8 day movement. (That might get me to break my year wait)


346 is the closest thing to what you want...the 609/610 is made of SS


----------



## Synequano

Back to this one...


----------



## Maddog1970

Back on my favourite Panatime again....the wife, bless her little cotton socks!, also admitted this her favourite of my watches, and the best looking strap!

what crazy fool would argue with the wife!









And thank you Bigclive for the history of the cases!....makes me love that rad case even more!


----------



## WareagleSig

Relaxing with a cigar, my 320 (aftermarket strap), and my dog









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

WareagleSig said:


> Relaxing with a cigar, my 320 (aftermarket strap), and my dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All you need now is a nice refreshment to enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WareagleSig

Like minds...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

Newest creation. Love the pull-up on this buffalo leather...



















Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## William LaRoque

I'm really liking the OP Orange Alligator on my 312 for now.
​


----------



## MrButterman

Synequano said:


> 346 is the closest thing to what you want...the 609/610 is made of SS


Thanks for he suggestion. Yes, I have taken a look at the 346, but not for me (not a fan of the date and magnifier) Looking more towards a Luminor Titanium or Radiomir ceramic to get a similar weight and matte look. No rush, I'll happily keep looking


----------



## bigclive2011

312 on another one of those top JMA ammo straps.


----------



## sonykurniawan

Maddog1970 said:


> Without a doubt more stressful than a Luminor strap change, and I recommend:
> 
> - the right size screwdriver
> - work on a large felt pad in case you drop a screw
> - have a spare set of everything....got my spare wire set from Panatime
> -....


Hi just want to check with you. Can you use the spare wire lugs bought at panatime? The reason is I cant seem to use it on my pam210.


----------



## sonykurniawan




----------



## omega1300

webicons said:


> Newest creation. Love the pull-up on this buffalo leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


Oh I like this a lot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

omega1300 said:


> Oh I like this a lot!


Thanks! I just started making straps a little while ago and love the whole process.

The strap is made from Crazy Horse leather which is actually buffalo hide. The leather pulls-up from a dark brown to a light tan so you get different variations each time you wear it.


----------



## Maddog1970

sonykurniawan said:


> Hi just want to check with you. Can you use the spare wire lugs bought at panatime? The reason is I cant seem to use it on my pam210.


I haven't needed to use the spare PVD rad wire set I got for my 292, but I did compare everything when I did my initial strap change and it all matched up size wise......

but it no actual use yet....


----------



## sonykurniawan

Maddog1970 said:


> I haven't needed to use the spare PVD rad wire set I got for my 292, but I did compare everything when I did my initial strap change and it all matched up size wise......
> 
> but it no actual use yet....


Oh okey.. thanks mate


----------



## Maddog1970

Shopping with the wife today...will have my 292 to look at during stressful times ie "does this look good?"








And as a pre-shopping treat, I just ordered myself a Gunny Caitlin4 strap for my 000.....


----------



## omega1300

webicons said:


> Thanks! I just started making straps a little while ago and love the whole process.
> 
> The strap is made from Crazy Horse leather which is actually buffalo hide. The leather pulls-up from a dark brown to a light tan so you get different variations each time you wear it.


Very cool - great work!!

Strap making is definitely something I've been thinking about as of late as a "that would be cool to learn" kind of thing - any pointers / tutorials on how you got started?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

omega1300 said:


> Very cool - great work!!
> 
> Strap making is definitely something I've been thinking about as of late as a "that would be cool to learn" kind of thing - any pointers / tutorials on how you got started?!


You and everyone else thinking about it should definitely pursue it. Great, relaxing and rewarding hobby. PM sent.










Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## bigclive2011

This strap is one of my own as well!!

Ok it was made by Peter Gunny but it's definetly mine cos I paid him for it!!

)


----------



## MOV

New strap on my PAM 388.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Gunny time for my 000.....could well be my fave strap for this watch, and that's after 4 mins of wear!


----------



## Maddog1970

Just ordered from Toshi straps....Glacier, with natural stitching.....4-5 week wait while it's made....pics from Toshi strap website.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## William LaRoque

Pure beauty!


----------



## bigclive2011

JMA canvas on my Titanium Subby, with one of his amazing Titanium buckles.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tony A.H

found this Old strap in my shoe-box.

it's one of my earliest home made straps that i did for a Radiomir. i guess i could get away with it on the 372. it's 26X24mm.
it's fun to go back and check the quality and where i went wrong with the fit&finish. i think it doesn't look too shabby.


----------



## Maddog1970

New strap for my 292


----------



## Synequano

Strap change from panatime to mario paci with OEM asso waiting patiently on the side....


----------



## LB Carl

I'm scared this is the beginning of a strap binge as my first straps arrived this week. Left to right, burgundy strap from Toshi, gray from Gunny and a blue from Escobarstrap that is brighter than it appears in pictures which I'm not overjoyed with.


----------



## Hagewashi-ban

I just made a new strap for my Panerai Luminor from Brown Horween Derby, and love the darker color. I had only worn lighter colors up to this point, but I think I've been converted.


----------



## omega1300

LB Carl said:


> I'm scared this is the beginning of a strap binge as my first straps arrived this week. Left to right, burgundy strap from Toshi, gray from Gunny and a blue from Escobarstrap that is brighter than it appears in pictures which I'm not overjoyed with.


Man I don't know...that blue might be my favorite! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Decision, decisions



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

I want that Helmet!!!


----------



## LB Carl

omega1300 said:


> Man I don't know...that blue might be my favorite!


Yeah, it appeared significantly darker on their web site, but it's starting to grow on me. I like the burgundy one from Toshi best though, his work is incredibly good.


----------



## Wolfhound

This is good news as I am expecting a burgundy strap from Toshi in the very near future!



LB Carl said:


> Yeah, it appeared significantly darker on their web site, but it's starting to grow on me. I like the burgundy one from Toshi best though, his work is incredibly good.


----------



## amphibic

I just made a strap for my Pam000 for the summer


----------



## webicons

On a super comfy home-made oil tanned today...










Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## bigclive2011

I like these unfinished OEM Panerai straps.


----------



## webicons

Does this look too big on me?










Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## jamsie




----------



## omega1300

webicons said:


> Does this look too big on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


Ugh. I'm so tired of seeing everyone's hairy wrists!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

He's doing well getting the dog wearing one!!

I can't even get my 13 year old to wear his!!


----------



## LB Carl

webicons said:


> Does this look too big on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


I once read that as long as the lugs aren't hanging over the edge of your paw, you're good to go.


----------



## Maddog1970

New Assolutamente from Time Piece Republic....


----------



## bigclive2011

That Ass strap looks good on your black ceramic!!

Still think my favourite is the tan with black stitching though, that is such a good match.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## UberDave

I just received two custom alcantara straps from Aaron at Combat Straps. I went with the gray first, I'll switch to the black with cobalt blue stitching soon.

Very happy with the product, by the way.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jamsie

Still my Ted Su "Trench" strap on my Daylight Panerai, though I may need to place something on my 111 tonight as I have been neglecting her..


----------



## UberDave

And tonight, the 2nd alcantara. This one is better, IMO. Blue stitching makes the chrono seconds hand pop. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hj3lm

watchdaddy1 said:


> Decision, decisions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Daaamn! And that divers helmet? Too cool man!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Hj3lm said:


> Daaamn! And that divers helmet? Too cool man!


Thank you sir 



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

How do you get away with having your own blokey WIS area Will???

Have you got an understanding wife or a separate watch annex??


----------



## MOV

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


What an awesome man cave ! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> How do you get away with having your own blokey WIS area Will???
> 
> Have you got an understanding wife or a separate watch annex??


Always make sure the wife is Happy 1st,you know the saying Happy wife happy life. It helps living in a big home too. 
My wife also knows how passionate I am about my watches & she loves me so yes an understanding wife Clive

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

Mine has as many handbags as I have watches to keep her happy, however the happiness level has not been sufficient for a watch cave!

Probably not helped by the fact that your cave is as big as my house )


----------



## bigclive2011

Today a favourite Toshi of mine on the 88.


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> Mine has as many handbags as I have watches to keep her happy, however the happiness level has not been sufficient for a watch cave!
> 
> Probably not helped by the fact that your cave is as big as my house )


My wife shows horses competitively across America so she will NEVER say anything about my collection. This coupled with we are avid art collectors for over 25 years keeps any attention away from my little passion!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on VTZ Mustard... Probably my favorite pair of shoes, sadly no longer producing.





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## UberDave

bigclive2011 said:


> Mine has as many handbags as I have watches to keep her happy, however the happiness level has not been sufficient for a watch cave!
> 
> Probably not helped by the fact that your cave is as big as my house )


This is my formula too. If I buy a watch, it's going cost me a handbag too. And sometimes she gets a watch too.

I think I'll end up losing in the long run... "Ugh, this GMT Master is so last season..." doesn't seem like a thing I'll ever say to myself...


----------



## fwpilot

One of my favorite combos, 312 on burgundy from Micah @vintagerstraps


----------



## Armidoro

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11445658
> View attachment 11445666
> 
> 
> Today a favourite Toshi of mine on the 88.


Looks awesome man! I just ordered a Toshi strap and looking at this combo I'm glad I did 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Armidoro said:


> Looks awesome man! I just ordered a Toshi strap and looking at this combo I'm glad I did
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You will not be disappointed Rich makes great straps.

I have a Vintage stag on order at the mo, and will get it next week hopefully.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 425.


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on a JMA ammo leather today.


----------



## numbernine

Kyros 74 just landed today. Highly recommend checking out his straps, really top notch and amazingly buttery soft considering the thickness.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hj3lm

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11464994
> 
> 
> 372 on a JMA ammo leather today.


Looks really good! Love the buckle 

Skickat från min FRD-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## arcadelt

Cracked calf leather from George Lan from Taiwan.


----------



## jamsie

Something new is on the way.....today on my Ted Su Trench strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

Trolling thru my strap bags as one does, I happened upon a 24mm black ISO and wondered where I might utilize such a soft and pliable beast?

of course, I thought, why not my most strap versitile watch in the entire watch box!

the trusty 000......


----------



## bigclive2011

Zero on a Peter Gunny.


----------



## Maddog1970

292 back on my fave Panatime strap......my favourite combo, on what is my favourite watch.....000 is a close 2nd, but there is just something about the 292.....


----------



## omega1300

I guess I can add this here too - my 112 on a vintage mustard Bosphorus strap. Really a fan of this combination.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Carl

My 392 on an incredibly comfortable gray Gunny strap.


----------



## MOV

Maddog1970 said:


> 292 back on my fave Panatime strap......my favourite combo, on what is my favourite watch.....000 is a close 2nd, but there is just something about the 292.....
> 
> View attachment 11499954


Brilliant combination!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pepcr1

Rolled Canvas by Micah


----------



## Wolfhound

I recently received this strap from Toshi and couldn't be any happier with either the fit (3rd of 5 holes, as requested) or the obvious high quality. I immediately ordered another one and went bold this time - emerald green with butterscotch stitching! The one below is 'burgundy with butterscotch stitching' and just as the websites says, is very soft and was immediately comfortable.


----------



## Armidoro

Had this combo on today!



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## chaskablake

Wearing another Rob Montana today - the Strap Smith extraordinaire!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1

422 on an Assolutamente



510 on a Combat Lime Green Toad


----------



## Synequano

What I've been wearing during the easter triduum...


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium Subby on JMA canvas.


----------



## leograye

My 024 on brown Alligator


----------



## webicons

Spring is here! 320 on home made...



















Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Just got my new strap through from Rich at Toshi straps, this is the one I ordered for my upcoming 687 to wear when it arrives, but the 372 can sport it till then.





















It it is very soft and pliable straight out of the box, and has the rich Orange colour I was looking for to try and replicate the old 1930's Panerai OEM straps as worn by the 3646.


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> It it is very soft and pliable straight out of the box, and has the rich Orange colour I was looking for to try and replicate the old 1930's Panerai OEM straps as worn by the 3646.


Is this strap the same as the kudu you have from him? Saw on Facebook he has some new material. Cordovan or something.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Kudu is antelope leather and is a lot thicker but still soft.

This one is a Vintage stag leather, all his straps are superb though.


----------



## Armidoro

It looks awesome!! I can't wait for my strap to arrive from him too

Enjoy!



bigclive2011 said:


> Just got my new strap through from Rich at Toshi straps, this is the one I ordered for my upcoming 687 to wear when it arrives, but the 372 can sport it till then.
> 
> View attachment 11568378
> View attachment 11568386
> View attachment 11568394
> 
> 
> It it is very soft and pliable straight out of the box, and has the rich Orange colour I was looking for to try and replicate the old 1930's Panerai OEM straps as worn by the 3646.


----------



## watchdaddy1

312 on my favorite shoes from HKTAN



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

88 on a Toshi saddle leather today.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## bigclive2011

372 on Toshi vintage stag.


----------



## Tony A.H

it's been a while since i switched from Leather to Fabric on this watch. 
whipped it up quick cause it was supposed to be a Short Term/Trial strap but haven't been wearing any other strap since. 
hmmmm. that tells me soemthing about this Combo.. so maybe i should start all over and make something more refined?. maybe a Darker Beige and Rougher Edges :think:.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omega1300

webicons said:


> Spring is here! 320 on home made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


Love the stitching and colors you chose for this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjluca26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

omega1300 said:


> Love the stitching and colors you chose for this


Thanks Omega! I really enjoy making straps and stuff and it keeps me home instead of the pub which makes it wife approved!

Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## webicons

Just a plain ole veg tan leather with neatsfoot oil. Let's see how long it will take to develop that oh so nice raw leather patina....



















Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## MrBlahBlah

I wouldn't say this is a fave but I don't seem many NATOs here so thought I'd post. Don't have a wrist shot but can take one later if y'all want










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Zero on a chocolate Toshi leather for a more high contrast look, though the shiny cases look great on any strap.


----------



## Matt C

I like the OEM rubber that comes on the 616, it's exclusive to the model and looks really good!










Also threw the 422 on a ponte vecchio strap I think it's a great combo. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benvh

Looks great. Which reference is that?

Ben



MrBlahBlah said:


> I wouldn't say this is a fave but I don't seem many NATOs here so thought I'd post. Don't have a wrist shot but can take one later if y'all want


----------



## MrBlahBlah

benvh said:


> Looks great. Which reference is that?
> 
> Ben


Thanks! It's the PAM 574 - a 42mm manual wind radiomir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Matt C said:


> I like the OEM rubber that comes on the 616, it's exclusive to the model and looks really good!
> 
> Also threw the 422 on a ponte vecchio strap I think it's a great combo.
> 
> Congrats on the Carbotech Matt, looks amazing!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOT


----------



## bigclive2011

Today the 88 on one of my favourite, and oldest straps, a Saddle leather from Rich at Toshi straps.


----------



## benvh

MrBlahBlah said:


> Thanks! It's the PAM 574 - a 42mm manual wind radiomir


I've been looking to downside my 112 to something smaller and that's at the top of my list. Thanks!

Ben


----------



## webicons

Favorite one so far. Crazy Horse, unpadded, high stitch count and polished buckle...



















Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## ChouSir

My handmade strap and daily watch


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## clyde2801

Ostrich leg from combat-straps. Alligator black with black stitching is on the way to dress it up a bit.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rockmastermike

292 on GSD


----------



## PAM05

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bigclive2011

372 on Toshi Vintage stag.


----------



## AlexH123

Pam 563 on oem green canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Got my new Toshi strap on today!










Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## numbernine

While my PAM strap collection is growing I keep coming back to the Kyros 74.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Blue denim on my 000 (while I wait for my Toshi...gunny on the H20), and vintage g on the 292...oh, and spring drive on an ISO along with the H20


----------



## MattyMac

micah on titanium


----------



## Stockegsix




----------



## bigclive2011

88 on Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## bigclive2011

Titanium Subby on a ammo leather from JMA.


----------



## Shades372

Got a couple of new ones today that I'm loving









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wildwildwes

I've been having fun wearing this OEM Light Blue Alligator on my 111.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

292 back on vintage g...


----------



## carlwilliamssr

Pam 372









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wolfhound

This just arrived from Toshi, one week earlier than anticipated. Just like the burgundy strap I already have, the quality and workmanship is top notch and it is a comfortable fit (on the 3rd of 5 holes, as requested). This one is Emerald with butterscotch stitching and a polished buckle. I am very happy I chose to try something different and think the green matches the 422 very well.


----------



## webicons

Wolfhound said:


> I am very happy I chose to try something different and think the green matches the 422 very well.
> 
> View attachment 11810226


Great color choice! Fun and classy at the same time.

Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11797666
> View attachment 11797690


Love that Kudu strap!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on Simona Saddle

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on my new Toshi Vintage Stag.


----------



## bigclive2011

25 on a Toshi Kudu Antelope leather.


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11840914
> View attachment 11840922
> 
> 
> 25 on a Toshi Kudu Antelope leather.


Clive, which stitching and buckle?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Natural stiching and polished pre v buckle.


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

30 seconds with a small piece of plastic for a completely different look!!















I love quick change buttons!!


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Morning meetings w/ the Three1Two & a Very special pair of shoes accompanying it. 
Giovanni e Fillion Brelli Ciampi OEM strap maker for Panerai from 1938-1993. I only pull this out of the safe on special days .

_




















_
Only a Paneristi would understand_

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## EdmundGTP

watchdaddy1 said:


> _Morning meetings w/ the Three1Two & a Very special pair of shoes accompanying it.
> Giovanni e Fillion Brelli Ciampi OEM strap maker for Panerai from 1938-1993. I only pull this out of the safe on special days .
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Only a Paneristi would understand_
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Interesting the amount of brown hue the 312 dial takes on in certain light.


----------



## Spunwell

watchdaddy1 said:


> _Morning meetings w/ the Three1Two & a Very special pair of shoes accompanying it.
> Giovanni e Fillion Brelli Ciampi OEM strap maker for Panerai from 1938-1993. I only pull this out of the safe on special days .
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Only a Paneristi would understand_
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Very nice William, that really is something special


----------



## watchdaddy1

Spunwell said:


> Very nice William, that really is something special


Thanks Jason

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

EdmundGTP said:


> Interesting the amount of brown hue the 312 dial takes on in certain light.


Definitely a chameleon dial @ certain angles and lighting chocolaty brown hue & stark black

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011

Lovely strap!!

Def one for special occasions!! And the odd ride on a small unstable submarine obviously!!


----------



## bigclive2011

425 on one of Peter Gunny's finest.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

HAGWE!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Hagewashi-ban

I am rocking the red camo:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Postman just brought me a new OEM Panerai strap!!

So the Zero is gonna test drive it today.


----------



## Armidoro

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11911266
> View attachment 11911274
> View attachment 11911282
> 
> 
> Postman just brought me a new OEM Panerai strap!!
> 
> So the Zero is gonna test drive it today.


Looking good!

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MattyMac




----------



## Armidoro

It was an amazing day in London today!










Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bigclive2011

Zero test driving a newly acquired OEM Panerai tan strap.


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11951242
> View attachment 11951250
> 
> 
> Zero test driving a newly acquired OEM Panerai tan strap.


One of my favorite straps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shades372

Going to rock this all weekend









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

New crimson strap from Toshi straps!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfhound

Very nice - I have a crimson on the way (with navy blue stitching) and can't wait to see it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## az erik

Watch for sale as well. But not that strap, it's outlasted 6 other Panerai lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrButterman

572 on Micah Dark Green Canvas
Still loving it.


----------



## Delkat

Toshi Outback on my PAM111 G


----------



## Delkat

Micah on PAM177


----------



## Armidoro

You can't really see it but I'm wearing a military green strap made by Toshi!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Lightofeast

Pam 510 with alligator strap by jns. Loving it.









Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

5two4 on stock articulated rubber today, have a great week ahead folks!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Delkat

177 on Micah French canvas. Very comfortable strap!


----------



## MOV

New yet to be worn strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on vintage Toshi leather.


----------



## Armidoro

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12041658
> View attachment 12041666
> View attachment 12041674
> 
> 
> 372 on vintage Toshi leather.


Looks awesome!!

Here's my combo today










Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Armidoro

Rocking a Malio strap today









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## PAM05

Combat_strap desert camo canvas. Love this strap.

















Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

425 on a Gunny leather.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Armidoro

Using a rubber for a change 









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## liwang22

First time posting in this thread. Newly acquired 112 on a Gunny strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdog19

Welcome, look forward to more pictures like that


----------



## liwang22

jdog19 said:


> Welcome, look forward to more pictures like that


Well, let's just say I have a few straps on order and being made. Can't wait to post more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marba

557 on Simona's soft leather strap


----------



## omega1300

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Beautiful strap - mind if I ask the maker?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

omega1300 said:


> Beautiful strap - mind if I ask the maker?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, Sir.

Straps by DON in Canada. I have several from him and always very pleased. If you have a problem finding him, PM me and I will hook you up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

On a really hot day the OEM rubber comes into its own!!


----------



## marba




----------



## Delkat

Micah on 183


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sp1145

A small family shot with the Ball Fireman Racer.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Loving the Toshi straps!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ChubbyPan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Matt C

508 on Combat Toad skin, loving this combo right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Matt C said:


> 508 on Combat Toad skin, loving this combo right now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yk101

Good old 24 on Simona.


----------



## Shades372

Got it on Bosphorus canvas today









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vincentle7914

Great brand


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mich3l

Crimson with grey stitches from Toshi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

Waiting for my Cordovan strap from Toshi to arrive but picked up an OEM dark brown alligator at the boutique near Central Park. Pricey but I like it a lot for wearing to the office

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich3l

Another of Toshi creation, 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Not really any other choice for Canada Day!


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marba




----------



## Armidoro

New lapis Blue strap from Toshi!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

Talk about a Juxtaposition

Dickies, Chucks and the 312 on OEM shoes



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12105682
> View attachment 12105698


Rich sent me an email today ( pictures) of a darker skin he received with a lot of scarring. I'm going with the new skin for my first strap from him.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell

Fivetwofour on stock rubber to end the week, I genuinely love this strap. It looks boss and carries this big chunk comfortably.


----------



## webicons

Splash of color for the summer...


----------



## dapurdie

Picked up the RubberB strap for my PAM24, so far I am very pleased. Looks great and the fit is fantastic.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

In Tel Aviv at the moment at its 35 degrees Celsius! Holy crap 









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## BKCM

Blue croc for 249










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yk101

Vacation shoes are on.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlwilliamssr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

Five2Four today, it's almost the weekend


----------



## sarir97

Spunwell said:


> Five2Four today, it's almost the weekend


Beauty!! Love the blue.


----------



## Spunwell

sarir97 said:


> Beauty!! Love the blue.


Thank you


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Saint911

Big fan of this one! The blue stitching helps the sub dial hand to pop!


----------



## Oklahoma

Went to lunch today from work today and came back to a package on my desk. I had no idea this would show up today. It was a nice surprise as I was more expecting it next week. My combat straps Japanese WWII canvas strap.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Oklahoma said:


> Went to lunch today from work today and came back to a package on my desk. I had no idea this would show up today. It was a nice surprise as I was more expecting it next week. My combat straps Japanese WWII canvas strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Interesting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BKCM

690 for the day !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## webicons

What can I say, my dog has good taste...



















Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## Shades372

Going with the grey patina canvas









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Nubs

Two new arrivals for my 590


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## webicons

MOV said:


>


Can you post a pic of the buckle? Looks interesting. I'm trying to diversify my buckle collection.

Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## king larry

Shades372 said:


> Got it on Bosphorus canvas today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I like this strap


----------



## MOV

An early afternoon change today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## boxterduke

Here is my #pam422 with the straps I have for it. Missing from the pic is the Asso that comes with it. It is tucked safe somewhere hehe

follow me on the gram @boxterduke.watches


----------



## Maddog1970

292 on stingray......love thus combo


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Blue croc by combat strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

BKCM said:


> Blue croc by combat strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sharp.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marba

Simona


----------



## liwang22

Just arrived and mounted Toshi horween burgundy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

BKCM said:


> Blue croc by combat strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love everything about this combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

liwang22 said:


> Love everything about this combo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro! I'm getting to love this piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

MOV said:


> Sharp.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks bro !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

New gunny strap arrived today!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011

Cant beat a nice OEM rubber on a Subby on a hot (and wet in the UK obviously) summers day.


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dimaxxxl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12399447
> View attachment 12399453


Sharp!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dimaxxxl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dimaxxxl

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12403883


Very nice combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Maybe not my favourite but certainly different!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## snipez

This thread is money. So many hot straps

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

What are the odds to have two 232 together?










Right: Kampfscheimmer Style by Stonee Straps
Left: Calf leather box stitch by Mays-Berlin

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM

I know this is an old photo William, but love this strap on the 176! Great stitching and color that goes surprisingly well with the black dial and titanium case. Do you remember the exact name of this strap? Is it 26/26mm or 26/22?

John



watchdaddy1 said:


> Switcheroo for me too
> 176 on Vtztrap Artisan shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

JohnM said:


> I know this is an old photo William, but love this strap on the 176! Great stitching and color that goes surprisingly well with the black dial and titanium case. Do you remember the exact name of this strap? Is it 26/26mm or 26/22?
> 
> John


Yep its by VTZ straps, & he no longer is making straps it's probably my most favorite strap I own. I have begged him to make me another one John.
Matter of fact I just posted it here a couple days ago in WRUW thread


Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## lightspire




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

And on a green today.


----------



## bigclive2011

88 on my first ever Toshi strap!!

Rich has bought a new car on my orders since then )


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12424389
> 
> 
> 88 on my first ever Toshi strap!!
> 
> Rich has bought a new car on my orders since then )


... and now you have me hooked as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

So now he has a Bentley!!


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> So now he has a Bentley!!


. Just paid for a new strap today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armidoro

MOV said:


> ... and now you have me hooked as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Agreed I've also gotten hooked on the Toshi straps! I have three already and looking at a few more.

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## BKCM

Been awhile since my last wrist shot !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

BKCM that's looking beautiful!!

Are you pleased with it??

Get my 687 on the 5th, and I can't wait!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

bigclive2011 said:


> BKCM that's looking beautiful!!
> 
> Are you pleased with it??
> 
> Get my 687 on the 5th, and I can't wait!


Hello Bro

Am loving it !! The black dial n pencil gold hands are a killer !!

And congrats for your 687 !! Will wait to see yr wrist shot !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Radiomir on Stonee shoes










 _


----------



## bigclive2011

Great strap Will


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofeve

Rugged look today









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Fomenko




----------



## BKCM

New OEM rubber strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Toshi strap today!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## BKCM

617 TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## leograye

Pam024









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

569 for Sunday









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CrownWheel

Goyard from The Strapsmith


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

Shoes by Simona "The David"


----------



## Sandyz

422 oem asso










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armidoro

Gunny shoes on today









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## m8san

352 on my new TDG Croco strap









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Really love this combination. Homage to 3646 with kampfschimmer style strap.



















Making it super long this time.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

My afternoon choice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

617 for TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drcab

pam104


----------



## Matt C

BKCM said:


> 617 for TGIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a gorgeous piece man, gets me every single time!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Matt C said:


> Such a gorgeous piece man, gets me every single time!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro ! And why have u not got one ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw

Handmade ostrich strap


----------



## Matt C

BKCM said:


> Thanks Bro ! And why have u not got one ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the million dollar question.. I strictly and exclusively deal with a good friend of mine, and if he had one of these come through than I would have pulled the trigger in a second. But I do have other watches on the list I need to acquire first. I will admire yours for now though!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BKCM

Matt C said:


> That's the million dollar question.. I strictly and exclusively deal with a good friend of mine, and if he had one of these come through than I would have pulled the trigger in a second. But I do have other watches on the list I need to acquire first. I will admire yours for now though!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes understood ! We do have our own priority on our watch list ... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Matt C said:


> That's the million dollar question.. I strictly and exclusively deal with a good friend of mine, and if he had one of these come through than I would have pulled the trigger in a second. But I do have other watches on the list I need to acquire first. I will admire yours for now though!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


understood, we do have our own priority on the watch list ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

422










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

BKCM said:


> 422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BKCM

MOV said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Pam 685 on white croc strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

690 for weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## finnwn

bigclive2011 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12477523&d=1504430309"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Toshi strap? Looks good


----------



## finnwn

Nice strap on radiomir too


----------



## marba

OEM...


----------



## dimaxxxl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Straight out out of the box on its OEM, but going straight on another, not quite sure which one yet.

And of course I have to swear at those lugs for half and hour first!!


----------



## BKCM

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12484825
> View attachment 12484827
> 
> 
> Straight out out of the box on its OEM, but going straight on another, not quite sure which one yet.
> 
> And of course I have to swear at those lugs for half and hour first!!


Congratulations !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Thanks BKCM

was well worth the wait, and is totally different to my others.


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12484825
> View attachment 12484827
> 
> 
> Straight out out of the box on its OEM, but going straight on another, not quite sure which one yet.
> 
> And of course I have to swear at those lugs for half and hour first!!


Completely envious. Stunning and a big congratulations!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Cheers MOV am loving it.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## finnwn

bigclive2011 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12487603&d=1504784177"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Nice watch. Great photo too. Congrats.


----------



## finnwn

Mirosuaw said:


> Handmade ostrich strap


I like thst strap. Very nice. Where did you source that from if I may ask?


----------



## Mirosuaw

finnwn said:


> I like thst strap. Very nice. Where did you source that from if I may ask?


Made by Polish strapmaker, Filip. 
This is his site on Facebook, if you need: https://www.facebook.com/JakubFilipSzymaniak


----------



## BKCM

690 on lizard ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

685 for Sunday










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Vural

submersible looks so nice


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Mustard










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

Simona


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Travelller




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

1950










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersnout

Just arrived today!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12507433


Such an awesome piece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

New arrival from JMA









































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tag_mclaren

305 on Gunny


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Maddog1970

Have to be my favourite combos for these 2:

- 292 on Toshi Kuda
- 000 on Toshi glacier


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


just love that domed crystal...beautiful watch!


----------



## MOV

Maddog1970 said:


> just love that domed crystal...beautiful watch!


Coming from you, that means something.

Thank you, sir!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mirosuaw

Handmade by Polish strapmaker Bartekk.


----------



## amphibic

Pam372 on The Senape strap from Emre Leather Works...


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## dimaxxxl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

PAMs, PAMs, PAMs


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

My humble 24 mounted on a Mauser by Micah.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 12541157


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## moorflax

Pam112 and a strap fr.o.m. MJ leather in Sweden. Love IT!










Instagram: dailychessproblem


----------



## MOV

New Toshi strap for my 388.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## watchdaddy1

on a Peter Gunny Amazon

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tagmania

Having joined the Panerai club recently, I was immediately not keen on using the original learher strap. Not only that it started to show signs of stress around my big wrist, but I too found it hard to wear, and the large buckle was a bit uncomfortable occasionally digging in my flexed wrist.

Luckily, I found an amazing alternative in a local watch store which sells after market straps. I picked this 24/22 vintage brown strap. Branded as ZRC, with multiple online sellers apparently. The quality is really great and it wears very comfortably. I have also got a deployment clasp should I want to revert back to the original gator.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlwilliamssr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofeve

Love this comfortable strap from gunnystrap.









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sonofeve

Tgif. Ammo strap (ted su)

First ammo and loving it.









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba

Hornback


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

Canvas - my favorite now





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Old 499 mounted on original assolutamente XL size.





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpaler

View attachment 12597913

Would love recommendations for other strap sources.


----------



## waikeekee

Horween - Natural essex by the Strap Geek



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

mpaler said:


> View attachment 12597913
> 
> Would love recommendations for other strap sources.


I'm a fan of Toshi straps and DON straps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpaler

I was unable to find a web site for DON, forgive the ignorance but is that an acronym?


----------



## MOV

mpaler said:


> I was unable to find a web site for DON, forgive the ignorance but is that an acronym?


Try the website, timesrunningout. That should work for Don. He is in Canada. He has made some wonderful custom straps for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marba




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Huttfuzz

Pam 111 on Aaron Bespoke leather.


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## OpulenTimepieces

My gorgeous Pam 213 with vintage bull trap band!

I'll admit that this clear back case makes this watch even prettier!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpaler




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## waikeekee

Horween leather by the Strap Geek of Holland. Italian Whiskey colour










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Really hard to follow bigclive's beauty!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

@MOV

Let me join you. 422 on an Ammo strap by Stonee Straps from Bangkok, Thailand. This strap is one of my favourite.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## liewb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Today

waikeekee said:


> Old 499 mounted on original assolutamente XL size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice combo, the strap color make the dial appear brighter


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

waikeekee said:


> @MOV
> 
> Let me join you. 422 on an Ammo strap by Stonee Straps from Bangkok, Thailand. This strap is one of my favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great strap!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12650217


Awesome combination! May I ask where you got that cool canvas strap from?


----------



## Armidoro

Toshi strap on today!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

Armidoro said:


> Toshi strap on today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


Nice color on that strap combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

ShanghaiYoon said:


> Awesome combination! May I ask where you got that cool canvas strap from?


It is from Jose Maria Aguilar.


----------



## bigclive2011

And this ones from Toshi straps.


----------



## waikeekee

422 on a DaLuca ammo strap




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaw




----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Feel less bulky after I replaced the rubber strap with an original kevlar one..
Luv it..









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Waiting to catch a plane...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Huttfuzz

Pam 111 on Aaron Bespoke strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitar98

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12636915


Beautiful watch. Havent seen a sub with a waffle dial before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bennykwang

617 on brown calf by Simplealeather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Valeriy




----------



## bigclive2011

Out of mine probably my favourite Panerai, and the Gunny strap isn't too bad either!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sauuce

Some of these make me think i'm going to miss my 372 (Luminor) after i swap it for a 190 (Radiomir) in the coming days...


----------



## Synequano

You can easily get 372 later down the line whereas 190 is older and might be harder to find


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Canvas strap by Jose Maria Aguilar (JMA)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cerberus63

I recently purchased a PAM01312. It comes on a very nice looking black alligator strap, which did not work for me at all. Its extremely stiff. Many people do like it and they say it just needs a little work. I tried it on once and then stuck it back in the box until I decide to sell it. I swapped it out with the Assolutamente strap, which I like very much. However, I also wanted a black strap with some texture, similar to the alligator strap. After some research I purchased a sharkskin strap from Vintager Straps. It just arrived and I totally love it. Its exactly what I wanted and it feels great on the wrist, with no breaking in period at all. I can only imagine what it will feel like after being worn a few times. I took a few quick pics with my phone.


----------



## gregspitz

Panerai on a custom Bund.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Good ol Toshi combo!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

569 on corrigia Strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

New arrival. Rolled American Canvas by Vintager




























And an Ammo (Mauser) strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## BKCM

Black croc for the weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

Corrigia L02 & 183


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Have a great Friday, everyone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

24 on a Mauser Ammo Strap by Micah of Vintager



















Dr. J's wax did made this strap darker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cbender

I like that strap. Probably looks better over time too.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Notorious972

PAM1305 on a 74 strap by Bracelet montre sur mesure, bracelets patinés, bracelets vintages


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kubricksmind

That strap is kick ass, I love it.


theblotted said:


> My one and only PAM233K... fav combo with Wotancraft. Gotta give support to my fellow Taiwanese brethren's.
> 
> View attachment 9466474
> 
> 
> View attachment 9466482
> 
> 
> View attachment 9466490


----------



## Kubricksmind

Great pic and combo


jaw said:


> View attachment 12654475


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

685 on Combat strap









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Off for an espresso.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Taking your antelope to the watering hole??


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Valeriy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Notorious972

PAM 1305 on a Brutal Black strap from Peter gunny :


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

232 on a beige canvas by Francois Attirail










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Strap by Escobar (Turkish maker)



















Swiss Ammo Strap by DaLuca



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Fezick

SNPR old world horween and a timascus buckle from SN Metal Works









Sent from my 2PQ93 using Tapatalk


----------



## sauuce

Synequano said:


> You can easily get 372 later down the line whereas 190 is older and might be harder to find


 yeah i picked up the 190 and the 372 will be for sale soon 

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela




----------



## waikeekee

My favourite is the Mauser Ammo strap by Micah of Vintager. One just arrived today.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ghinchcl

Horrible


----------



## ghinchcl

#1893 post ugliest blue strap ever


----------



## bigclive2011

Thanks for your contribution to the thread!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchMeWork

@bigclive2011 in post 1895, what strap is that? 

My strap addiction has taken hold!


----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks for your contribution to the thread!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

W me w that is a Toshi strap in saddle leather.

Rich won't have that exact leather any more as it is quite old but he has an extensive range of leathers, and one very close to this one.

Good luck with your addiction, but I think one Toshi strap will lead to another!!


----------



## WatchMeWork

Thanks Clive! I’m finding a lot of really nice options out there. Bosphorus, Greg Stevens, Gunny, Kyros...I’ll have to get one of each and another PAM to put them on!


----------



## bigclive2011

Another Toshi, this one chocolate leather with green stitching!!

Such a great strap I actually bought 2 in different widths!!

Rich now drives a Bentley thanks to me.


----------



## waikeekee

My usual and favorite is canvas still.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Come the witching hour hour we will see 2018!!

Will it bring the elusive 671??

I am eternally the optimist!! Happy new year Paneristi!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Still my 24 as a daily beater on JMA Mil-Spec canvas with leather keepers.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12769049
> 
> 
> Come the witching hour hour we will see 2018!!
> 
> Will it bring the elusive 671??
> 
> I am eternally the optimist!! Happy new year Paneristi!!


From where I live, the 671 is not elusive at all. As long as you are willing to fork out about at least £20,000.00, there are a few seller here. Frankly, I think it is totally not worth it. You should consider a 720/721 instead or even a gold 379.

Wishing you a happy new year.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

waikeekee said:


> From where I live, the 671 is not elusive at all. As long as you are willing to fork out about at least £20,000.00, there are a few seller here. Frankly, I think it is totally not worth it. You should consider a 720/721 instead or even a gold 379.
> 
> Wishing you a happy new year.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


WKK

Yes we can pay £25k to profiteering speculators in Europe as well, but no matter how much I want the watch I will not do this!!

Happy new year to you as well.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchMeWork

Does anyone else love the ‘bigclive2011 signature strap pose’ like I do?


----------



## bigclive2011

Less hairy arm more watch

)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ghinchcl

Just picked up my submarine buckle and new band today. Like the thick strap


----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jwiner

Handmade strap by me. Been my go to strap lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilbrief35

Need to get a pam asap!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watch_Me6777

Love this green canvas combo


----------



## Watch_Me6777

Another fav of mine


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

176 on BB Glove shoes for yeefnhaw it's Fri-Yay


----------



## Notorious972

1005 with a Canotage ".sciré." strap. 
1305 with a Peter Gunny ".brutal black." super thick strap. 
I love them both !


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sauuce

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12782551


oh lordy...

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahoma

New strap gunny art deco 2 and finally got the new buckle h2o titanium hydra buckle.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub4

The rubber the 510 came with...it's a practical choice.


----------



## scarabei

I've come around to loving the bracelet. Panerai really does put out some terrific bracelets that rival the metallurgy of the Rolex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LCandela




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watch_Me6777

PAM 562 on and OEM burgundy/brown strap.


----------



## champ13

beautiful


LCandela said:


>


----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Just picked this up today. Can't wait to see it on a sunny day as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

First full day on my wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## leograye

My dark brown suede









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi chocolate leather with green stitching.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CrownWheel

Fresh in from Canada.... Aaron Bespoke in Blue Toad with engraved buckle for my 183


----------



## bigclive2011

A blue toad!! Fantastic.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag skin, just the usual colour )


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

Toshi strap!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## mrcoach32

My 1320 with the Flat Black strap by Micah at Vintager Straps. This strap and both the Carbon and Ruslander (all by Micah) are my three favorite straps in my collection. The quality blows everything else out of the water that I've tried....and by a wide margin.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rover79

Mare Nostrum on Nato...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Rover79 said:


> Mare Nostrum on Nato...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great to see a Mare Nostrum come out to play!!!

A very rare and unique beauty.


----------



## Rover79

bigclive2011 said:


> Great to see a Mare Nostrum come out to play!!!
> 
> A very rare and unique beauty.


Thank you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rover79

Blue shark strap...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 12872187


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dan3612

I really like this strap! 


Rover79 said:


> Blue shark strap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Tatty canvas looks good on a Patina Rich Titanium Subby.


----------



## taifighter

These combos are tempting me to throw down on a Luminor... I hate and love you all!


----------



## bigclive2011

Do It!!

You will never look back!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mrcoach32

One of my three favorites on my 1320. This is my Carbon by Micah at Vintager. Wasn't sure how it'd look, but it quickly became a favorite.


----------



## Armidoro

You gotta use a rubber sometimes 









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## bigclive2011

Armidoro said:


> You gotta use a rubber sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


The OEM Panerai rubber straps are just so comfortable to wear!! And of course can get wet as well!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi stag skin skin on the 687, a great combo IMO.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iheartpillowpants

Mint Green Combat Strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw

000 on handmade croco strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marba

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Gold Alligator Nubuck


----------



## watchdaddy1

312 on Gunny shoes



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## greenk

Armidoro said:


> You gotta use a rubber sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


Yes, and it looks great too


----------



## Watchenvy

Love this rubber strap


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

A couple of strap changes today just because...

On the 422 a Toshi and on the 662 a Metta Catherina strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Still on the Toshi stag skin!!

But

A) I love the combo

and

B) Have you tried undoing those fecking Lug screws on a Rad with sausage fingers and poor close up vision??


----------



## Rover79

Original strap...but its 'aged' a bit and now its a darker brown which i like...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

My current favourite 24/24 MM strap would be this mauser ammo strap by Micah of Vintager



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigvic

Just ordered two from SteveoStraps, a canvas para and a distressed black leather. I’ll post pics when they arrive in about a fortnight.


----------



## bigclive2011

Please do it's always good to check out new straps in case I feel the need to blow even more money!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Valeriy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## damascato

aprell said:


>


Love your strap! I'm a 'strap rookie', where could I find a similar strap but orange?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725

This might help you on your way. STRAPS! A comprehensive list...
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showthread.php?t=230129&share_type=t


----------



## marba

PAM a day keeps a Rolex away!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Travelller




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchpt

oem honey croc on all the pams I have had


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dbtong

Unable to post pic...









...until trying tapatalk.


----------



## waikeekee

Let me try, posted same two pictures in the other thread.

My favorite strap right is a canvas strap. I have an array of different colours. Beige being my favorite of favorites.



















In the Malaysian capital now.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dbtong

Let's see if I can post a pic from my comp now...


----------



## bigclive2011

Pics are back up and running now so you are all good!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92

they are on each of their fav strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlwilliamssr

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigvic

Just taken delivery of two new straps from StevoStraps, a distressed black leather and a Para strap.
Both are lovely and soft and im looking forward to seeing how the canvas Para strap ages.


----------



## ghia94

First handmade strap for my PAM510, a Xamlam strap. I love it !!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Vicar69

Never seen a Xamlam strap before - look s great


----------



## Vicar69

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Can't quite tell from the angle....422 or 372?


----------



## Vicar69

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12908497


I NEED that buckle  Does it come with the strap?


----------



## MOV

Vicar69 said:


> Can't quite tell from the angle....422 or 372?


Sorry, 422.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vicar69

MOV said:


> Sorry, 422.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


No apology needed - lovely pic - and a great watch. Hopefully my next PAM


----------



## bigclive2011

Vicar69 said:


> I NEED that buckle  Does it come with the strap?


No it's from Heroic 18, nicely made but doesn't fit most of my winders.


----------



## bigclive2011

425 SLC on a Peter Gunny (Old and much used) strap.


----------



## waikeekee

New arrival from Escobar.























































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicar69

bigclive2011 said:


> No it's from Heroic 18, nicely made but doesn't fit most of my winders.


I will look them up. Not seen that make / brand before - thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

Red python.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

My choice to kickoff the weekend..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

My beloved triple zero on a new strap by Dr Phil....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TrueOpusX

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12987475


Clive.. the strap.. looks super comfy..

What strap is it??

Thank you beforehand

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

TrueOpusX said:


> Clive.. the strap.. looks super comfy..
> 
> What strap is it??
> 
> Thank you beforehand
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sure is!!

Its a Toshi Saddle leather, Think Rich has a very similar leather by another name on his site at the moment.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## damascato

Red python on chocolate dial and titanium .









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## hugof3C

been scratching my leather strap hitch here while waiting 2nd month and counting for mine, so I thought I'd ask,
anyone knows whether kodiak leather should be cream /oil/grease trated or, as I've seen recommended several times, be left 'as is'?
thanks for any responses, sorry for the slight jacking


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Armidoro

New strap arrived today! Loving the blue









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Valeriy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## i-WERKS

Made from a guitar strap. Flesh side and waxed finish.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## date417

Enjoy your new baby. fits well and looks good on you.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## i-WERKS




----------



## i-WERKS




----------



## scarabei

I am trying out a cognac Rios1931 Firenze strap with my Panerai PAM 299. Thoughts?




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## i-WERKS

BigClive must be on vacation...


----------



## i-WERKS

One more!


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## i-WERKS

Welcome back BigClive!


----------



## bigclive2011

Thanks, been on a Royal Caribean cruise for a week round the Caribean, and have spent a week looking at Apple watches and Hideous 50mil fake gold Invictas!!

Think the only Americans with good taste in watches reside on here!! )

And back to Panerai's


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LB Carl

New deep blue strap from Gunny...a little darker than I'd hoped, but still like it.


----------



## spiderer

380 with green croco leather


----------



## Synequano

OEM brown rubber,it looks black until you compare it with black OEM....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Fomenko

Daylight with different brown straps


----------



## LB Carl

HI Fomenko...What PAM is this? It looks great!


----------



## Jwiner

Red on the Zero









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko

LB Carl said:


> HI Fomenko...What PAM is this? It looks great!


 It's a 356 Dayligt. Discontinued now unfortunately...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ratven

One I enjoy









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TrueOpusX

Panerai 424 with Gunny Straps.








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ratven

24 with an inexpensive synthetic BandR waterproof band. I love this combo, very comfortable and looks great.









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Some days are just perfect for a Panerai!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gmoybusiness

I've always loved Simona straps! On my 001A.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LB Carl

Tried something a little different..a red patina strap from Aaron Bespoke


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ratven

That looks fantastic


LB Carl said:


> Tried something a little different..a red patina strap from Aaron Bespoke
> View attachment 13104843


Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Carl

Ratven said:


> That looks fantastic
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


Thanks, Aaron does really good work.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlwilliamssr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Valeriy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sachin4569

With OEM strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Talk about a Juxtaposition

Dickie shorts, chucks,Tattoos and a dressed up Pam312



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LB Carl

The wife got this Di Stefano for my 233. Very nice quality, but seems like it will take a long time to break in.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

Wow! Pretty hard to top these photos. Anyway, just got my first Panerai today. PAM 00562 Luminor Base 8 Days 44mm. It comes on a beautiful dark brown alligator leather strap, to match the dark brown dial. Love it. However, the watch also comes with a black rubber strap. They were good enough at the Boutique to switch it out for me, to a dark brown rubber. I was dying to try it, so I put it on and absolutely love it. To me, it just suits the dive nature of this watch so well. Sorry for the multiple pics, but I am so unbelievably stoked with both the watch and this rubber strap:











The rubber strap is so comfortable, and IMO suits the watch perfectly. I suppose, as time goes by, I will spend lots of bucks on other straps - after all, that is part of the fun of owning a Panerai - but for now I just think this one is so cool.

In the few short hours I have owned this watch, I just totally understand why you guys love your Panerai watches so much.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Dupe post again. Sorry.


----------



## Juan Luis




----------



## iam7head

OEM rubber with PVD buckle









380 with 372 OEM 26/26 peanut butter straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

Seventwoone


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi chocolate leather, one of my all time favourite straps!!

Unfortunately Rich has run out of it now, probably cos I bought 3 of them in different widths )


----------



## carlhaluss

So far, as I have only had this 562 for less than two weeks, the Panerai "Ponte Vecchio" (made in Austria for Officine Panerai). Maybe later on, I will order a more bespoke strap. I'm a sucker for OEM stuff, though, especially if I feel the quality is up to par. And easy to source at the Panerai Boutique. I also love the Panerai logo embossed into the leather. I really am not one for changing straps a lot, I feel this one is perfect for the watch, and plan to wear it until it develops a patina of it's own.


----------



## donmendigo




----------



## bigclive2011

carlhaluss said:


> So far, as I have only had this 562 for less than two weeks, the Panerai "Ponte Vecchio" (made in Austria for Officine Panerai). Maybe later on, I will order a more bespoke strap. I'm a sucker for OEM stuff, though, especially if I feel the quality is up to par. And easy to source at the Panerai Boutique. I also love the Panerai logo embossed into the leather. I really am not one for changing straps a lot, I feel this one is perfect for the watch, and plan to wear it until it develops a patina of it's own.


They are fabulous straps aren't they!! Probably the best OEM I have ever seen.

Strange thing is I have gotten into this rut with Panerai, whereby I will never keep the OEM straps on the watch, I keep them as new in the box.

Weird I know, it's this idea that I read that the PAM should always be presented with a new unused OEM strap if you ever should Re sell.

I suppose also it's the fact that with Toshi and Peter Gunny, and many others, making such amazing straps for Panerai, and the fact that strap changing is so easy (On the Luminor at least) that encourages me to keep doing it.

I have not done it with bracelet watches, and my Subby still wears its original (Rattly) bracelet which it has worn since 1993 when I bought it.

Other leather band watches have normally been replaced as well, but normally down to the shocking OEM offerings that they came on.

I look forward to seeing your strap age over the months, and I'm sure it will look even better when it does.


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> They are fabulous straps aren't they!! Probably the best OEM I have ever seen.
> 
> Strange thing is I have gotten into this rut with Panerai, whereby I will never keep the OEM straps on the watch, I keep them as new in the box.
> 
> Weird I know, it's this idea that I read that the PAM should always be presented with a new unused OEM strap if you ever should Re sell.
> 
> I suppose also it's the fact that with Toshi and Peter Gunny, and many others, making such amazing straps for Panerai, and the fact that strap changing is so easy (On the Luminor at least) that encourages me to keep doing it.
> 
> I have not done it with bracelet watches, and my Subby still wears its original (Rattly) bracelet which it has worn since 1993 when I bought it.
> 
> Other leather band watches have normally been replaced as well, but normally down to the shocking OEM offerings that they came on.
> 
> I look forward to seeing your strap age over the months, and I'm sure it will look even better when it does.


I see what you mean about the resale. Well, I have the two original that came with the watch. But I am really hoping to hang on to this one. Still, we never know what the future will bring.


----------



## Synequano

368 on OEM dark brown rubber,best combo for the tropical climate


----------



## jaychief

Pam 427 on a orange rubber


----------



## carlhaluss

Synequano said:


> 368 on OEM dark brown rubber,best combo for the tropical climate


Panerai definitely makes a fantastic rubber strap. Had it on my 562 for a couple of days, and loved it.


----------



## jjluca26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

721 on Simona's water proof dive strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Notorious972

On a Mays Berlin dark blue strap.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Notorious972 said:


> On a Mays Berlin dark blue strap.
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Great paring


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

422 mounted on an Escobar strap










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## boxterduke

sorry double post


----------



## boxterduke

Have it on this awesome python strap today


----------



## bigclive2011

Fabulous strap!!

Worth a double post!!


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 13201063


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## boxterduke

bigclive2011 said:


> Fabulous strap!!
> Worth a double post!!


Haha, thanks my friend ;-)


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boxterduke

damascato said:


> Red python on chocolate dial and titanium .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Is this from the ebay seller magicstrap? I have the turquoise color and it is an awesome strap.


----------



## damascato

boxterduke said:


> Is this from the ebay seller magicstrap? I have the turquoise color and it is an awesome strap.


Yep!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchenvy

Aaron Bespoke double pearl stingray


----------



## Watchenvy

Aaron Bespoke double pearl stingray

View attachment 13207915


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tom_ZG

Something special and cool just fitted to 111


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## borchard929

Don't know about "Favorite", but this one just came in today. I wanted the green strap. Of course, I actually wanted a green alligator strap. This will have to do for now.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

24 on a dark kudu toshi









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Valeriy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TommyG

My 535 on a couple of Gunny straps that arrived today:


----------



## deepsea03

PAM682 on TOXICNATO


----------



## deepsea03

PAM682 on TOXICNATO


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

Well, I guess our tastes change sometimes almost day-to-day. I got a beautiful OEM Panerai Ponte Vecchio leather strap for my 562 a few weeks ago. Today, however, I decided that I really like the dark brown rubber strap best. The texture goes so well with the dial and brushed case. And, of course, the brown looks amazing with the titanium. So, at least for now, this is my favorite combo :roll::


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

I tried a Panerai Ponte Vecchio strap, but ended up changing back to the Calf Assolutamente Beige that originally came on the watch. I think once it gains some patina, it will probably be hard to find a better strap:


----------



## carlhaluss

Sorry, a duplicate post.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Good morning and Happy Thursday:-!

Sarb035


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## deepsea03

After 4 days in the abyss, finally back to meaningful baseball games

Strap from DenverStrapCO


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## robsmck

232









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rockin'ron

My Pam111 on a B & R Bands Black Waterproof Strap!!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

PAM682 on DrunkArtStraps


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jalcas

Pam177 on blue canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SilverSurfer777

PAM 63 on Corrigia


----------



## bigclive2011

Great strap!! Gotta get me one of dem!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sachin4569

On MJ Leather strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

It's August & the Northern hemisphere's on bloody ? which means time for a rubber strap ????


----------



## Spunwell

Rubber it is


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 720 on OEM Ponte Vecchio strap:



- - - Updated - - -



SilverSurfer777 said:


> View attachment 13350239
> 
> 
> View attachment 13350241
> 
> 
> PAM 63 on Corrigia


Amazing strap!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DieSkim

Why are the so many "blocked images" not displaying?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 720 on Ponte Vecchio dark brown:





[/URL


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

A little change of pace. PAM 662 with a Louis Vuitton strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 562. Decided to put on the croco leather OEM strap it came with. A beautiful strap - and very expensive if bought separately - so it deserves a good turn IMO. It might seem an odd choice for a sports watch like the Luminor, but it does give a refreshing change when you want to dress it up a bit:









Cheers,
Carl


----------



## deepsea03

682 on Corrigia leather



















- - - Updated - - -

682 on Corrigia leather


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dantan

carlhaluss said:


> PAM 720 on Ponte Vecchio dark brown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL



Hi Carl, 
Is this the same Strap as what comes on the PAM 721?


----------



## carlhaluss

dantan said:


> Hi Carl,
> Is this the same Strap as what comes on the PAM 721?


Yes, it is. It's a Ponte Vecchio. I originally bought it for my 424, but decided that the original one from the 720 looks better on the 424, so I did a swap. Both of them are excellent, though. But my 424 California has a lot more visible markers and numerals that look great with the beige strap.

I like the strap so much, I got one for my 562 as well. They make them in different sizes, but only two colors I think. The beige and brown.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## robsmck

346 on vintager









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

Strap Bouquet


----------



## Mirosuaw




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

721on Assolutamente










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

I had a day of strap swopping yesterday, thought i would share the results. First up, 721 on Mauser ammo.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

232 on Corrigia









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

346 on Martu.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

720 on vintager.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

231 on non OEM Panerai assolutamente.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

587 on Toshi









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

422 on an Italian leather strap. Can't recall the name.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

49 on black concertina rubber.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

24 on olive concertina rubber.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

243 on orange concertina rubber.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

422 on a Stonee ammo strap is among my favorite. 145/90 MM 26/26MM with a GPF-MOD Dep Skull/Flottiglia MAS Logo buckle.




























Was chatting with fellow forumer "bkwang" and he showed me a "to-be-launched" model PAM00932 Luminor 1940 steel. Only 388 pieces will be produced and "U" series. Looks like a 690 though.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

That 932 might be the next on Carl's wishlist...


----------



## deepsea03

PAM682 on DrunkArt Straps


----------



## lostinperiphery

I love the GSD... I believe it was horween coffee?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam312 on VTZ shoes










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Incompass

PAM 194 on a combat-straps. Thanks Aaron.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv

lostinperiphery said:


> I love the GSD... I believe it was horween coffee?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap looks great.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## robsmck

346 on gunny









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## endotreated

this is really catching my attention


----------



## DieSkim

441 on Gunny canvas


----------



## DieSkim

441 on Gunny canvas


----------



## bigclive2011

My most comfortable strap!! Hardly know you have it on.


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 13505133


----------



## Synequano

Purists might kill me for this...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

Still have to venture out into the world of Bespoke watch straps. Away for 10 days and only have 1 watch with me: PAM673 Marina Militare on Ponte Vecchio:


----------



## Valeriy

Assolutamente for Panerai Radiomir PAM 183 watch


----------



## DAVIEBOY29

Pam 329, Corrigia Z04


----------



## robsmck

Kostas for my 721. Love the blue stitching and the sword buckle.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

DAVIEBOY29 said:


> Pam 329, Corrigia Z04


320 instead?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eesh

Corrigia Squadra Bronzo 11 on 720.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## stockae92

I like this one


----------



## Jwiner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Panerai & Canvas go together like peanut butter & jelly










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

721 on Kostas









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSurfer777

This week Assolutamente


----------



## SilverSurfer777

Strap madness&#8230;the agony of choice


----------



## soaking.fused

SNPR Horween Wheat Dublin


----------



## Onceuponatim3

robsmck said:


> 231 on non OEM Panerai assolutamente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Love the look, would love to hear where you picked up the non OEM Asso strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

Onceuponatim3 said:


> Love the look, would love to hear where you picked up the non OEM Asso strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually got it attached to a 346 that I bought last year. It is 27/22 taper AFAIR and a genuine panerai item. I wear it on the 231 when I want a more formal smart look, wear it on a vintager mauser ammo for a more toolish look.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Valeriy




----------



## eesh

This one from Rolland Kobalia









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Great strap!!

Do you have to feed it live mice??


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, I am a sucker for all things OEM, although I have taken a lot of admiring looks at various custom straps. Anyway, I love this Ponte Vecchio on my PAM 673. I really think I will keep it on the watch, and let it develop some patina.


----------



## Synequano

Oem croc


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## brandonskinner

bigclive2011 said:


> Great strap!!
> 
> Do you have to feed it live mice??


LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandonskinner

bigclive2011 said:


> Great strap!!
> 
> Do you have to feed it live mice??


LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## waikeekee

Having some fun in Hong Kong for P.Day










They have announced that the XVIII P.Day will be held in Amsterdam in the year 2019.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Valeriy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Valeriy




----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi stag skin.


----------



## brandonskinner

632 on black assolutamente looks good!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bader.abbas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on Peter Gunny.


----------



## cjcruz

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

425slc also on a Peter Gunny.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## brandonskinner

Bet you didn't see this one coming









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Whoa.....have seen that watch on picture but never seen one in person....the baguette diamonds look nice but the round on numerals are somewhat an overkill


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## bigclive2011

Zero on a tan OEM.


----------



## franco60

Stowa 90th Anniversary LE on WWII canvas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Got tail ? 176 on Keith Codman ammo shoes










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dealer-1

Pam and Corrigia Straps , Just pure


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Canvas 100% fabric is me favourite










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eesh

Probably a celebratory and special strap on my Radiomir.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

@eesh

I should be wrong but I guess this strap is from Lim Kok Peng from KL?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eesh

waikeekee said:


> @eesh
> 
> I should be wrong but I guess this strap is from Lim Kok Peng from KL?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are absolutely correct. I don't know of any other maker who does such artistic straps. I did see a path of war strap by wotancraft and might spring for it next.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

My 1st aftermarket strap, Toshi "Storm Grey" - still one of my favorites :-!


----------



## Travelller

/OFF-Topic


waikeekee said:


> Having some fun in Hong Kong for P.Day...


HK rocked :-!
Did you join us on the Macau trip? Or maybe at Hexa that evening... :think:

@Old Bank of China b-)


----------



## waikeekee

Travelller said:


> /OFF-Topic
> HK rocked :-!
> Did you join us on the Macau trip? Or maybe at Hexa that evening... :think:
> 
> @Old Bank of China b-)


Nah! P.Day HKG was on Nov 10. Your Macau trip was on Nov 8. I only arrived in HKG on Nov 9. Also, no, I did not join you or Kelvin Ong. We were a different group.










To continue after P.Day, we had a mini gathering at home. About 40 people attended 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apflorio1

New Micah rounded canvas on 526.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Same Assolutamente?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92

Blue strap works well on white dial


----------



## timastyle

stockae92 said:


> Blue strap works well on white dial ?


What strap is this?


----------



## endotreated




----------



## stockae92

timastyle said:


> What strap is this?


They are Gunny Caitlin 6

https://gunny-store.com/product/caitlin-6-series-5


----------



## timastyle

Thanks stockae92! Looked like a Gunny. Of course it's only 24/24 available. Need a 22/22 for my PAM 241.


----------



## timastyle

Nevermind. Found it!


----------



## watchimus

What strap is that ? Black sailcloth ? 


endotreated said:


>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

watchimus said:


> What strap is that ? Black sailcloth ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kevlar. and I get a ton of comments and complements about it lol


----------



## timastyle

PAM 241 on Colareb


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## YoureTerrific

Panerai Assolutamente


----------



## bigclive2011

Gunny Caitlan.


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 13823727


Gunny Caitlan.


----------



## agitlits




----------



## agitlits

View attachment 13825747


View attachment 13825749


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Travelller

waikeekee said:


> ...To continue after P.Day, we had a mini gathering at home. About 40 people attended...


SPORE Crew F.T.W. !!! :-!

_Yesterday's choice - 1950 case, super-domed crystal, iconic crown-guard & some of Toshi's custom leather goodness_ |>


----------



## waikeekee

Travelller said:


> SPORE Crew F.T.W. !!! :-!
> 
> _Yesterday's choice - 1950 case, super-domed crystal, iconic crown-guard & some of Toshi's custom leather goodness_ |>


Heehee,,, you know us. During this small gathering, we were joined by some from our neighboring country like Malaysia and Indonesia. There was a Russian but he is more into AP. We were trying to convert him.

By the way, I've always enjoyed your pictures. Excellent photography skill you have.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

My first and only PAM and the favorite strap of the day.


----------



## waikeekee

Canvas is me favorite and it has to have a visible tail. Currently, 422 on dark brown canvas by Jose Maria Aguilar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## timastyle

My Gunny Caitlin 2 arrived.


----------



## Spunwell

nine1one on Aaron's custom ostrich


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Barolo

Travelller said:


> My 1st aftermarket strap, Toshi "Storm Grey" - still one of my favorites :-!


I just saw this and agree. Rich made me a Storm Grey two or three years ago and it remains one of my favorite straps, and I have a lot of straps. Super soft and comfortable and very versatile.


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 13885095


Another amazing Toshi strap, Stag skin.


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, I'm a sucker for most things OEM. This beautiful brown Ponte Vecchio works just fine for me. And I really like the Panerai embossed logo. I just feel that if I start going into bespoke straps, this one will never gain the patina that makes it look better as it ages. I don't know, I always admire the customs straps on other guys' watches, so maybe one day. But for now:



Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Panerol Forte

carlhaluss said:


> Well, I'm a sucker for most things OEM. This beautiful brown Ponte Vecchio works just fine for me. And I really like the Panerai embossed logo. I just feel that if I start going into bespoke straps, this one will never gain the patina that makes it look better as it ages. I don't know, I always admire the customs straps on other guys' watches, so maybe one day. But for now:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


And I thought I was the only one who tries to match my watches with my shoes :-!


----------



## carlhaluss

Panerol Forte said:


> And I thought I was the only one who tries to match my watches with my shoes :-!


Ha! Good catch. I did notice that after I took the photo. At least, I am saying that I did.....maybe I'm just too embarrassed to admit I bought the boots to match the strap ;-) (watch was purchased before boots):-d

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Panerol Forte

carlhaluss said:


> Ha! Good catch. I did notice that after I took the photo. At least, I am saying that I did.....maybe I'm just too embarrassed to admit I bought the boots to match the strap ;-) (watch was purchased before boots):-d
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Aha! Now that you admitted that you are a SBM (strap-boots matcher), I give you a friendly advice: do NOT, under any circumstances, buy one of these








or else, you'll end up wearing those


----------



## JLenton

Punchy! I like it.


----------



## waikeekee

Newly arrived canvas from Anatolia Strap from Turkey.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kenyo041

Already posted in another thread but it's easily one of my favorites.









Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

25 on a Peter Gunny Caitlan 2.


----------



## Panerol Forte

*Dare I ?*


----------



## dr3ws

Got my OEM Panerai Assolutamente strap, it looks darker in person than on the website, btw Panerol Forte, that RG submersible is hotttttt


----------



## Panerol Forte

dr3ws said:


> Got my OEM Panerai Assolutamente strap, it looks darker in person than on the website, btw Panerol Forte, that RG submersible is hotttttt


Thanks Dr... That was my first Pam stepping outside the Rolex bubble, and I absolutly love it!.. that's why I insisted on you to start your Panerai journey with one..and you seem to enjoy yours as much ;-) Cheers


----------



## carlhaluss

Panerol Forte said:


> *Dare I ?*
> 
> View attachment 13951363


Hell, yes! Give it a try. Easy enough to change it back if you don't like it. Great watch as well!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Panerol Forte

*WHAT HAVE I DONE ?!!!
*


----------



## Panerol Forte

This one is specially shot for you Carl ;-)


----------



## carlhaluss

Panerol Forte said:


> This one is specially shot for you Carl ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13952487


Wow! Watch strap and shoes to match. Honestly, now...did you buy that strap to match the shoes?! :think:

That strap looks way better on the watch than I thought it would, when strap and watch were side-by-side. |>

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Panerol Forte

carlhaluss said:


> Wow! Watch strap and shoes to match. Honestly, now...did you buy that strap to match the shoes?! :think:
> 
> That strap looks way better on the watch than I thought it would, when strap and watch were side-by-side. |>
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Lol.. I usually like to match my watches with my shoes, but I didn't buy the strap on purpose.. I wanted to try something daring, and I really loved the outcome. Then I realized that I had the perfect boots to match... and I remembered that I am not the only boot matcher on this forum, which led to me thinking "let's make a nice photo and dedicated to Carl..." Voilà! 

Cheers,
Panerol

P.S.: With all the variety of straps on this forum, it could be a nice idea to start a thread of strap/shoes matching :think:


----------



## Panerol Forte

This one is dedicated to Waikeekee.. Cheers

View attachment 13953117


----------



## Rodentman

PAM305 on blue shark strap


----------



## Panerol Forte

I need some help here. Matching straps on RG is not easy, but my GF was nice enough to do some photoshopping (she is very supportive of my hobbies), and she came with these possibilities. Of course, I doubt these colors will be available ready made, but I am sure I can have anyone custom made. Gentelmen, please let me know which one is your favorite, and if you like more than one, please list them in order of preference.









View attachment 13964775


----------



## waikeekee

@Panerol Forte

In my opinion, look for the brown alligator strap that comes with 562/564. I think it's all you need. All these colourful and bright colour straps are just for fun. You will outgrow them sooner or later.

Besides alligator material, why not consider a canvas. Also a dark brown or a beige colour. I am sure these two earth tone colour will match perfectly with the brown of the bezel and dial. I don't have a gold watch so I can't show you, however, here are 2 pictures for your perusal.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Panerol Forte

waikeekee said:


> @Panerol Forte
> 
> In my opinion, look for the brown alligator strap that comes with 562/564. I think it's all you need. All these colourful and bright colour straps are just for fun. You will outgrow them sooner or later.
> 
> Besides alligator material, why not consider a canvas. Also a dark brown or a beige colour. I am sure these two earth tone colour will match perfectly with the brown of the bezel and dial. I don't have a gold watch so I can't show you, however, here are 2 pictures for your perusal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Those are beautiful watch-strap combinations.. I really like the canvas. It's not clearly visible in the picture, but the bezel and dial are black, and the Oro Rosso is quite intense, I doubt the brown and beige will match... but, there is only one way to find out, I'll ask the GF to do some photoshop samples, as color matching can sometimes give unexpected results. I'll ask her for canvas samples too, and I am sure that she will be thankful to you for the extra work 

P.S.: The advantage of SS over RG is that your strap choices are limitless.


----------



## Synequano

Panerol,I do think something along the line of light brown like assolutamente with black stitching or dark colored croco (dark brown?) with tan stitching might match the RG case

The bright colored straps can make the RG watch looks off,personally I kinda like the olive green and darker blue (like bronzo's dial color) as it pairs quite nicely with warmer tone of the case (but might clash with the black dial)

But don't take my word for it,my daily wear is a dark brown cased pam with olive rubber strap that looks like gshock 9400


----------



## Panerol Forte

Synequano said:


> Panerol,I do think something along the line of light brown like assolutamente with black stitching or dark colored croco (dark brown?) with tan stitching might match the RG case
> 
> The bright colored straps can make the RG watch looks off,personally I kinda like the olive green and darker blue (like bronzo's dial color) as it pairs quite nicely with warmer tone of the case (but might clash with the black dial)
> 
> But don't take my word for it,my daily wear is a dark brown cased pam with olive rubber strap that looks like gshock 9400


You're talking about this one? it's a great color combo.. I think I'll take your word for it :think:


----------



## dr3ws

Just got my rubber straps from AD









Btw Synequano, is that a Fiddy but with black PVD case?


----------



## eesh

My new favourite strap for my 720. Made from ammunition pouch by a friend.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

dr3ws said:


> Btw Synequano, is that a Fiddy but with black PVD case?


It's pam 375 which is an "upgraded" fiddy with P3000 movt and composite case,it was announced as N series (2011) along with original bronzo (382),the two destros (345 and 368),372 et al,but due to production issues,it actually came out in 2015/2016 when the demand for 47mm pieces have dwindled

Of all Panerai with 47mm fiddy case,I think this one is the most wearable due to darker case and lighter weight


----------



## dr3ws

My growing straps collections


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dr3ws

Orange strap anyone?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stevencjain

eesh said:


> My new favourite strap for my 720. Made from ammunition pouch by a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Incredible, I absolutely love it!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Synequano

Current favorite combo,loving the crystal too


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Synequano said:


> Current favorite combo,loving the crystal too


Love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dr3ws

Synequano, loves that olive green rubber, I wish they would make it in 22mm soon


----------



## Synequano

That’s the thing with 22mm rubber (for 40/42mm pams) last year when I went to Europe,I went to several boutiques and AD to buy the OEM rubber,but for 22mm size,they don’t have any rubbers,some even said that 22mm never existed (they do,my mom have 22mm rubber straps for both buckle and deployant)


----------



## bigclive2011

88 on my favourite OEM Panerai strap.


----------



## Panerol Forte

*Chocolate anyone?*


----------



## Kilograph

Based on a lot of recommendations, I purchased a new strap from Gunny - the Caitlin 4.
Wow, what a strap! Its now my current favorite.


----------



## dr3ws

Synequano said:


> That's the thing with 22mm rubber (for 40/42mm pams) last year when I went to Europe,I went to several boutiques and AD to buy the OEM rubber,but for 22mm size,they don't have any rubbers,some even said that 22mm never existed (they do,my mom have 22mm rubber straps for both buckle and deployant)


All the Panerai ADs don't have 22mm straps here in Australia, even the boutique. The boutique is not actually owned by Panerai.
I had to order all those 22mm straps


----------



## transporter305

MP PAV90 strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jmango

Just ordered this last night and have a tracking number for delivery this Monday... Yep. There's nothing quite like the feeling of watching a tracking number sit idle over a weekend...
Anyhow, lucky for me that my handler doesn't troll timepiece forums as I am quite certain if she saw this post and gained awareness of my newest acquisition, she'd make a fine coat out of my ass skin... Here she is, PAM01321, my first Panerai!


----------



## bigclive2011

Congratulations, nice looking Pam.

Welcome to the Paneristi, and look forward to more pics when it arrives.


----------



## bigclive2011

Trouble is you then have to get a load of these...









And a load of these...









Some of these...









And then after a few minutes you can change the look completely.









Blue for a change this afternoon.


----------



## Panerol Forte

Congatulations on your first Pam... and while you are anxiously waiting for the weekend to pass, you can start ordering straps, a lot of them!


----------



## Panerol Forte

bigclive2011 said:


> Trouble is you then have to get a load of these...
> 
> View attachment 14017755
> 
> 
> And a load of these...
> 
> View attachment 14017765
> 
> 
> Some of these...
> 
> View attachment 14017771


*Oh my God!* Am I having a glimpse of my future? :think:


----------



## bigclive2011

For sure.

Especially with a steel case with screw bar lugs, they are so easy to swap out that it lures you in.

Then before you know it you are on first name terms with Rich at Toshi straps and Peter Gunny.


----------



## bigclive2011

Jose Maria Aguilar "74" Strap on the 372.


----------



## bigclive2011

Kinda liking the light tan of this Peter Gunny with the blue dial and the light Patina on the bronze!!

But many more options to try yet.


----------



## dr3ws




----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed leather from Jose Maria Aguilar today.


----------



## dr3ws




----------



## bigclive2011

This one came from an Artisan in South America, and is made out of goat apparently!!

So if you see a goat with a strip missing off his arse then you know where it went!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

A very well used and comfortable Peter Gunny.


----------



## bigclive2011

Panerai OEM borrowed from my 425.


----------



## lis_255

Clive from the pictures that buckle looks almost as big as the watch LOL. Cool nautical theme with the narwhals. Looks like you are having fun trying out different combos:-!:-!


----------



## bigclive2011

Yep it’s big!! The narwhales are actually life size!!

And yep, strap changing most days to see what the different colours look like.

Just ordered a Walnut strap from Rich at Toshi straps, it’s super thick and a deep honey colour, so with butterscotch stitching should look good on the 671.


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 14079125








Gave the whales a day off, so borrowed a nice chunky Helson 24mil instead.

Am waiting on a couple of new straps for it, a Jose Maria Aguilar tan leather "Mas" and a thick walnut leather from Rich at Toshi straps, both getting sewn together as we speak.


----------



## bigclive2011

Rubber expander for sun in the garden.


----------



## Panerol Forte

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14082097
> View attachment 14082101
> 
> 
> Rubber expander for sun in the garden.


Hello Clive.. I see that you are really enjoying your grail and It makes me very happy for you. Seing the rubber strap, it made me think that it would be nice if you can find a rubber strap that would have the color of the old hoses that used to equip old air compressers, you know, this kind of faded orange color..


----------



## Synequano

Too bad the OEM Panerai diver rubber only come in darker green,khaki,(2 shades of) blue and orange which don't really match with the bronzo

If only they make a brown diver strap,it might match the bronze better










Left one is dark brown,right is black,if only they make it in lighter shade of brown


----------



## bigclive2011

I have just ordered a blue expander from Etsy.

It is Panerai “Style” and I am hoping it will pick up the blue of the dial and look good.

I prefer the Bronze case on a tan or brown leather, but in hot weather or when diving the rubber is the go to option.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Back on the Peter Gunny, but gonna pick up a new Jose Maria Aguilar tan "MAS" strap later so that's going on then for sure.


----------



## Stevencjain

watchdaddy1 said:


> on custom Gunny
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Great capture


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lis_255

Just in is this vintager shark skin.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stevencjain

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14106811


WOW, absolutely everything is awesome about this shot!


----------



## bigclive2011

Hit of blue to pick out the dial colour.


----------



## bigclive2011

671 on a newly arrived Toshi walnut with butterscotch stitching.


----------



## bigclive2011

A rubber expander in blue, to pick up the dial colour.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

Ceramic 292 on a Toshi Kuda....


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Maddog1970 said:


> Ceramic 292 on a Toshi Kuda....
> 
> View attachment 14135795


The black stitching picks up on the ceramic coating and contrasts perfectly. What a great combination.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Happy_Jake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

New straps and a buckle

It is nice to receive a small parcel. Maker is Wang Le (王乐) and he can be found in Facebook. Incredibly affordable at USD30.00 each and the buckle is $20.

For $30.00, it is off the shelves (150/90MM) and not custom made. Nowadays, I like my straps and watches with a tail.

The buckle is really "Solid" and it comes with several types of engraving. The first time I have a bright reddish colour strap. 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nicholasnick

Fomenko said:


> Some of mine... very happy with most of them! :-!
> 
> View attachment 2405321
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405329
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405345
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405369
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405353
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405337
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405361


The pattern of the fabric underneath this makes it look like the bezel is engraved. It actually looks very cool at first glance. I know they aren't up to some purist's standards but I for one am a sucker for those custom cases.


----------



## Happy_Jake

waikeekee said:


> New straps and a buckle
> 
> It is nice to receive a small parcel. Maker is Wang Le (王乐) and he can be found in Facebook. Incredibly affordable at USD30.00 each and the buckle is $20.
> 
> For $30.00, it is off the shelves (150/90MM) and not custom made. Nowadays, I like my straps and watches with a tail.
> 
> The buckle is really "Solid" and it comes with several types of engraving. The first time I have a bright reddish colour strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those look great

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy_Jake

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14140625
> View attachment 14140627
> View attachment 14140629


Love the bronze buckle

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Thanks it’s by Arunas, from his online website.


----------



## bigclive2011

And today a Toshi walnut on a Strapmonster MAS buckle.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Back on the Peter Gunny today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eesh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Nice strap!!

Who made it??


----------



## eesh

bigclive2011 said:


> Nice strap!!
> 
> Who made it??


Elios Toschi by Corrigia. Heavily used by me for swimming etc. leading to current look








when new








desert companion








swimming companion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Looks great!!

Well lived in.


----------



## Notorious972

My sub on a brand new Bosphorus Leather strap. 
The gold bracelet may scratch the watch, I won't wear it everyday.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BIGMACC84

Whoa. I really wanted shiny green croc. Now I really love shiny green croc...Think I've outdone myself here. Looks incredible against my 270...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 721 on Beige Calf Assolutamente strap:







Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

dupe


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi vintage leather on a strapmonsters buckle.


----------



## bigclive2011

Are they ever gonna fix these damn double posts??


----------



## Notorious972

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> Are they ever gonna fix these damn double posts??


I was wondering the same thing myself. For some reason, I thought that I was doing something wrong!o|


----------



## bigclive2011

Still on the Toshi Vintage, but might have a swap up later.


----------



## bigclive2011

That gold bangle next to the shiny 88 Luminor case makes my OCD twitch!!


----------



## Notorious972

bigclive2011 said:


> That gold bangle next to the shiny 88 Luminor case makes my OCD twitch!!


Don't worry. I won't wear that bracelet everyday! But I love the look. 
I don't want too many scratches on my PAMs.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ThaWatcher

Like this strap, but i think i like the Toshi strap better.


----------



## bigclive2011

Yes he makes a great strap does Rich!!

But as it’s my daily (How long is it now) wearer need to change up the strap instead.

But maybe tomorrow is the Toshi’s turn!


----------



## kenyo041

Olive Rubber B strap.

I'm really enjoying this strap. I love how it's essentially fixed to the lugs. It works very well for my wide and flat wrists.









Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGMACC84

If you're not matching your watch to your strap to your footwear, you're not doing it right...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

Promised myself when I got my 673 a year ago that I would keep it on the Ponte Vecchio:


----------



## bigclive2011

Just love plexi glass!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

£12 cheap off the bay.


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 14228059


----------



## watchguy-007

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14224199
> 
> 
> £12 cheap off the bay.


Beautiful, I like how it looks with the blue strap.


----------



## BundyBear

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14228059


I like the vintage look of the bronze case. Nice combo with the brown leathers.


----------



## BundyBear

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14228059


I like the vintage look of the bronze case. Nice combo with the brown leathers.


----------



## outsnowboarding

Good ol' Horween English Tan Dublin


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92




----------



## Synequano

Been a while since I saw Nike Kukini....used to be my favorite pair of kicks (I had the air version,not the free version) until the midsole fell apart


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi stag skin.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Seems to be stuck at page 253, gremlins in the machine again.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## darwin11

eesh said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool Bro


----------



## gmads

Trying this gray Colareb:


----------



## valiy_ilie

425. Ponte Vecchio


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kenyo041

We've had some really days so the Kodiak had been my main strap for a while now.









Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

My favorite combo for hot and humid weather...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

This is todays offering, but with the messed up threads at the moment not sure if it's today or a week ago??


----------



## bigclive2011

This forum is is starting to remind me of that Jethro Tull song (Old men only will remember)

"Living in the past"

Back a week again on this thread!!


----------



## waikeekee

We are doing a one watch one month (30 days) challenge. My pick from my small collection, . Mounted on an American canvas by Micah of Vintager.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

We in the U.K. are having our summer this week, so best stay on the rubber expander in case one begins to perspire!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Just received a Corrigia Fletch 02 (Thanks WKK for the heads up) very nice soft leather, will be on the 671 Tmw.


----------



## waikeekee

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14288107
> View attachment 14288109
> View attachment 14288111
> 
> 
> Just received a Corrigia Fletch 02 (Thanks WKK for the heads up) very nice soft leather, will be on the 671 Tmw.


Damn! You received yours already and my has not arrived. And you ordered it a few days later than me. The strap looks really good and a beautiful buckle.

Oh! In view of July 4 celebration, Micah of Vintager is having a discount promotion. Get a Mauser from him.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Will have a look.

Buckle is from Arunas.


----------



## ryanboude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanboude

I think this brown goes with the Tobacco dial better than the all blue strap (but I like a little color pop from time to time) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Glock2710

Ammo


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Newly arrived straps from Corrigia. A K09 and 2 canvas straps.




























Pictures during the day with a 422. Somehow, they have gotten my stitching style wrong on my canvas straps. Have to send them back to them for a re-do.




























The material of the K09 leather is excellent. It is very soft and pliable. An extremely value buy at 40% discount.

WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

On a fantastic Corrigia leather (Thanks WKK)


----------



## waikeekee

Canvas by Corrigia










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Goat skin from an artisan in South America.


----------



## urbino

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14310613
> 
> 
> Goat skin from an artisan in South America.


? Sure looks like canvas.


----------



## bigclive2011

Kudo leather from Rich at Toshi straps (No goats in there just African antelope)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ruismesquita

that coffee dial is amazing


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ThaWatcher

Love it on the OEM strap, 














but this isn't bad either.


----------



## bigclive2011

Corrigia On the Bronzo.


----------



## waikeekee

New arrival straps by JMA. Earth tone.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirosuaw

Toshi storm blue


----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## bigclive2011

I love this Corrigia strap!! So thick but soft as well!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Matty01

176, on Fish leather (Australian Snapper) 
I source the leather and have the straps made for me


----------



## Matty01




----------



## waikeekee

New arrival from a free lance maker. Velcro canvas strap.





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Purple


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92

This was from Porsche Experience Center Los Angeles


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Without any doubts, canvas is me favourite










WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## adamz28

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14346079
> View attachment 14346081


Love the simplicity!


----------



## Spunwell

Zeros on Adeeos


----------



## bigclive2011

adamz28 said:


> Love the simplicity!


Thanks, so do I.

There is a train of thought amongst some of the Paneristi, that "Base is best" meaning the true DNA of the brand comes through with Base Dial simple Rads and Luminors, and a lot of the newer models are losing that with such stooopid things as spring bars, screw on case backs with no WR, and 38mil case sizes.

Just IMO as they say.


----------



## Synequano

I do agree to the statement above,Panerai should be big,simple,legible and have respectable WR (yes,even the like of 372 have 100m which might not sound a lot for today's standard but <I think> it's still sufficient for daily wear)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Onceuponatim3

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14373297


That's a great shot! Do you like wearing 26* 26 mm for your subs or tapered ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Onceuponatim3 said:


> That's a great shot! Do you like wearing 26* 26 mm for your subs or tapered ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, yes I like a thick wide strap to distribute the weight across as these are heavy beasts.


----------



## dredzz

Back in black !


----------



## timastyle

Got my Combat Straps horween #8 strap yesterday and right on it went. Love the color on this.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## apflorio1

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

My oldest Peter Gunny strap, that has "Matured" from a light brown to a very dark.


----------



## deepsea03

233 on Xamlam canvas strap


----------



## Mirosuaw

Zero on Toshi blue storm.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi walnut leather, very thick but very supple as well.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## apflorio1

507 on ostrich with diamond stitch from Aaron at Combat.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

New combo:


----------



## Spunwell

9oneone


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jpwatches




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## thewatchfinder

New Grey band is the fave courtesy of a forum member here.


----------



## Notorious972

Brand new FT Strap : fat and vintage ! I love it on my 372.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## flametop

Any recommendations for a waterresistant strap for a 337? I only seem to find leather straps. Would love to take into the sea/holidays though. Thanks


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

flametop said:


> Any recommendations for a waterresistant strap for a 337? I only seem to find leather straps. Would love to take into the sea/holidays though. Thanks


Have a look on Etsy, they have a range of Ok quality "Panerai" rubber straps on there at reasonable prices in a range of colours, I have black, green and blue.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## panda-R

587 with Horween North of cordovan from Europelli! My fav Panerai and combo of all times but I am selling it!










Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious972

I love my sub on that Brutal black Gunny strap.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## paulfromaris

PAM183 on green Horween shell cordovan !


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jhwarthog

Love my 464 on an OG Dirk strap.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## marba




----------



## Dan J

OEM Asso strap is pretty nice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

Have a great week!

233 on ZSir Ammo


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Really into the vintage look at the moment, and have just ordered one from Phil at Strapsssss on the bay, in distressed rose leather with a heat blued old style flat sewn in buckle, now that does look vintage.


----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BHL

My PAM00724 with navy blue calf skin straps by Di Stefano alongside other finer things.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nobbylon

I do like this on the isofrane


----------



## Yuran.SF

Best combo









Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

New one from Dr Phil at strapsssss


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watagump

Hit up a Panerai boutique today just to over pay for a strap. I find it interesting that the strap that came with the watch, has made in Italy on it. This one as you can see says Austria.The watch was bought from a jeweler, has triple boxes and tags etc.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw

Toshi storm blue


----------



## blowfish89

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14603759
> View attachment 14603761


Which strap?


----------



## bigclive2011

blowfish89 said:


> Which strap?


A thick one made of ammo leather from Etsy.

Can't remember who the maker was but if you have a look on the site I think it's still on there.

Was £40, a bargain eh.


----------



## bigclive2011

88 on it's OEM with deployment.

Not many of my watches live on the OEM strap, but I love the colour and finish of this one.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watagump

The OEM brown Alligator that came with the watch, deployant clasp.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watagump

My $18.95 strap arrived, but as you can see by the pictures it looks like its easily worth $19.00. Its from Clockwork Synergy and a strap I have bought many times for other watches.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## geekycabdriver

here is mine!


----------



## geekycabdriver

here is mine!
View attachment 14619223


View attachment 14619225


----------



## deepsea03

233 on Diaboliq cracked leather


----------



## Watagump

deepsea03 said:


> 233 on Diaboliq cracked leather


Looks great, and such an artsy photo.


----------



## Watagump

deepsea03 said:


> 233 on Diaboliq cracked leather


Looks great, and such an artsy photo.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Some nice strap by a part-time maker and an artist. I ordered 2 X Baseball glove straps from him. Check out the painted dragon and crane.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## Watagump

My current strap rotation, for now. I want to add a OEM Assolutamente in brown down the road with contrast stitching.

#1 Brown OEM Alligator that came with the watch.
#2 OEM Cognac PNMX002PRZ
#3 Clockwork Synergy Brown Crocodile Aftermatket
#4 Aftermarket Black Nubuck with contrast stitching, ebay


----------



## Watagump

I decided to turn the buckle on my new strap into a polished version. 3000 grit sandpaper and metal polish, done by hand, so it took a while. I may work on it some more to get it scratch free.


----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## YoureTerrific

SilverSurfer777 said:


> View attachment 14650607


Big fan of this one, especially the size and crystal.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jmrf

Combat Straps Vintage Ammo Pouch on Pam1305


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

New strap for 232. Colour tone is very similar to the OEM










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watagump

waikeekee said:


> New strap for 232. Colour tone is very similar to the OEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cognac is gorgeous.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Trog

721, Black Gator


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watagump

My latest addition to my strap collection arrived, its the one on the far right. Came from ebay, same seller as the black one next to it. $57 and change delivered.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## YoureTerrific

Enjoying this new Everest rubber on my PAM111. Curves around my wrist better than most straight-end rubber straps.


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed red leather on a hand finished antique style buckle, prescribed and administered by Dr Phil at strapssssss


----------



## danimal107

241 with red croc...


----------



## danimal107

View attachment 14713949


241 with red croc...


----------



## danimal107

Wow... Sorry about the extreme zoom and double post everyone...


----------



## bigclive2011

danimal107 said:


> Wow... Sorry about the extreme zoom and double post everyone...


Looks like a good shot to me!!

Nice combo and love the hobnob dial!!


----------



## francorx

I am very happy with the stock strap on my 619


----------



## YoureTerrific

francorx said:


> I am very happy with the stock strap on my 619


Panerai really makes (or resells?) some quality straps. Love my Assolutamente.


----------



## craig356

I enjoy changing straps and have several I really like, but the least expensive strap I own actually happens to be one of my favorites. Just works for me on my 233 dot dial.


----------



## danimal107

That color works great with the polished bezel in that shot.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific

High price, high quality: Panerai Assolutamente


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 992 with the Corrigia French Ammo strap that I got today:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Incoming straps, derived from baseball glove





































WKK


----------



## Watagump

Added a OEM black alligator to my collection, brand new, got it for $301.13 out the door. Cash would have been $275 out the door, should have brought that.


----------



## Watagump

Here is my collection, should be done now. 3 on the right are all OEM, the rest are aftermarket.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Canvas (100%) is my favourite










WKK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maddog1970

Not technically wearing it today, but threw this camo rubber on my 292 and kinda love it!


----------



## Travelller

111G on Swissammo :-!


----------



## Watagump

Maddog1970 said:


> Not technically wearing it today, but threw this camo rubber on my 292 and kinda love it!
> 
> View attachment 14798879
> 
> View attachment 14798883
> 
> View attachment 14798895


Since I can see the watch, I guess its safe to say camo doesn't really work right?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## hugof3C

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14791483


that one deserves a try on a humongous black leather or rubber..


----------



## bigclive2011

Not a great fan of black leather personally, but it does go on a blue rubber expander regularily, and obv when it’s gonna get wet.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## hugof3C

bigclive2011 said:


> Not a great fan of black leather personally, but it does go on a blue rubber expander regularily, and obv when it's gonna get wet.


it was actually a pic you took in which the rubber looks much darker at 6 that gave me the idea, I hadn't really warmed up to the panerai in bronze, 
which I found odd, as it seems the ideal case for it, 
and that pic really changed how I see the watch, 
give a black rubber a try if you ever feel like a change, 
great watch indeed


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















Green tweed from The Schofield Watch company.


----------



## deepsea03

233 on postale watchstraps


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterki




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw

Gunny Caitlin 6


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BigEd

PAM 510 on reject strap
I'm not into modding of watches, don't have the fine motor skills necessary or eyesight for such delicate work, so I thought I would try to make some leather straps. 
Beginning to get the hang of it, but this is twice I have made the major mistake of cutting the slot for the buckle on the long strap when it obviously should have been on the short strap. You get all the difficult processes correct, and in the eagerness to finish the project and put it on the watch, you pick up the wrong piece and start cutting. I obviously forgot the golden rule to measure twice and cut once. 
I remade the longer strap and left the slot cutting tool in the shed.
Might add a buckle to the reject strap and use it as a key ring.


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Spunwell

Nine1One on drunkart's canvas


----------



## Watagump

I was told today at my local Panerai boutique that they are going to have stock of the Assolutamente straps in 2 weeks. We are talking the original ones that are pretty highly sought after. I know I will be adding one to my collection and just wanted to let others know in case they are as obsessed with that strap as I am. We shall see if 2 weeks stands as true, but the guy I spoke with was just in NY and they were addressing the issue of not having them in stock.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92

Seems like I always default to this combo


----------



## BIGMACC84

A strap combo you don't see everyday...

Pam00505 with Aaron Bespoke pink toad leather strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiord

Travelller said:


>


What strap is this and from where?


----------



## amygdala

Loving this combo as of the moment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Nine•1•One today on DAS


----------



## GovtFunded

1392 on its first aftermarket strap. Difficult to see its sandwich dial almost antiqued appearance, but it looks good with the aged leather.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nobbylon 2




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## HDK

going with the nautical theme









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackBaer

Tobacco & Cream Ray Skin on 564


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nobbylon 2

bigclive2011 said:


> Well after being brow beaten by some other members on these hallowed pages I spent another huge chunk of my hard earned (Well earned anyway) money on another expensive pizza sized wrist tank!!
> 
> Came on a black croc, which although is a nice strap was not quite to my likings, so put it on a Toshi saddle leather, and am liking the contrast.
> 
> View attachment 7984010
> View attachment 7984018
> 
> 
> But heh its blessed with the quick change buttons so who knows what's on Tmw!!


Going back over this thread and have to say that this strap is IT. 
A 422 or a 372 on this would be my ultimate combo. Sadly Rich hasn't got this leather now so I've ordered the next best thing, Horween Derby.
Nice job with watches and straps BigClive.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Oem crocodile leather strap.














Custommade Dutch strap.














ABP rubber strap.














ABP leather strap.


----------



## Glock2710

Tobacco and Ti









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sanik




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## HDK

on grey zulu









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

BK strap


----------



## sanik

Green


----------



## sanik

Green


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Megalobyte

372 on vintage military canvas by Greg Stevens.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Same theme as the old strap... can't go wrong with green!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Croatan128

double post deleted


----------



## Croatan128

Ostrich leg on PAM 198


----------



## Synequano

Dark green rubber


----------



## Armidoro

Went with a bit of green today









Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## elchuckee77

Pam 286 with a blue matching dial strap.


----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik

JFS swiss ammo strap


----------



## 8Days

Current fave - Mansarea Savage Black Vintage Calfskin.


----------



## pa1113

I tend to go to this white RubberB and a red RubberB a LOT... looks great, awesome fit and can get as wet as you want.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pa1113

deepsea03 said:


> 233 on postale watchstraps


Do you mind telling me where you got this strap exactly? Google search didn't help me . Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SubMoose

Tough to beat M⚓N


----------



## sanik

Czech ammo strap


----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## IronHide

Some of my favs, at least these straps seem to get the most wrist time. Enjoy!

In order of appearance:
- PAM 233 GMT on teal python
- PAM 692 BMG-TECH on grey ostrich
- PAM 563 on cracked leather
- PAM 979 Carbotech on yellow leather









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15041157
> View attachment 15041163


Base is Ace! Looking good friend


----------



## IronHide

Two more in rotation. Custom hornback and stingray on the BMG. HAGWE everyone!









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

French ammo straps


----------



## elchuckee77

I just received this Horus strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nobbylon 2

This just turned up from Richard at https://toshi-straps.co.uk/
I really like his work and with this one he added custom stitching across the strap at the lugs for me. Horween Derby leather. This is the strap I've been looking for! Perfection for my PAM00111


----------



## sanik

Czech ammo strap


----------



## eddiemonster

Rubber is the new leather these days...

IMG_5241 by edwardduangrat, on Flickr


----------



## elchuckee77

Pam 188 with a Horus Camo Strap.


----------



## ksrao_74

nobbylon 2 said:


> This just turned up from Richard at https://toshi-straps.co.uk/
> I really like his work and with this one he added custom stitching across the strap at the lugs for me. Horween Derby leather. This is the strap I've been looking for! Perfection for my PAM00111
> 
> View attachment 15055973
> 
> View attachment 15055975


That's a very thick strap. Colour is excellent.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74

pa1113 said:


> Do you mind telling me where you got this strap exactly? Google search didn't help me . Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These straps are by Sampo from Finland under the name ' Postale watch straps'.









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## apflorio1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011

My Zero on a much worn Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## Glock2710




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011

Bronzo on an old ammo leather.


----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik

111&french pouch


----------



## bigclive2011

Bronzo On a "74" strap from Dr Phil.


----------



## SubMoose

Happy Memorial Weekend.


----------



## bigclive2011

Zero on my well worn Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## markfoto40

Panerai PAM 00774 Luminor Base Logo (on gorgeous canvas / leather strap with blue stitching, 24/22 mm)


----------



## Mirosuaw

.


----------



## Mirosuaw

Toshi storm blue + Italian coffee


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ryanonarcher

This is pretty spot on. What a combo.


dimaxxxl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jmrf

Teal stingray on a PAM233 by Aaron Bespoke


----------



## sanik




----------



## JLTimepieceCollection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep

PAM 380 with the strap of the 753


----------



## Acar7145

I always liked this combination for the white dial


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirosuaw

Green handmade.


----------



## Mirosuaw

double post


----------



## bigclive2011

A very comfortable and well worn Peter Gunny on the 425.


----------



## sanik

111 & Kevlar


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rickvarnadoe

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rodentman

1305 on blue strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Schussnik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## THE-FURY

Pam 1441 and 1499 on bands made by Combat Straps!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## shockunit

Schussnik said:


> View attachment 15355796


Great shot!


----------



## Aussiehoudini

sanik said:


> 111 & Kevlar





sanik said:


>


Looks fantastic! Is this a Panerai strap or after market?


----------



## sanik

Aussiehoudini said:


> Looks fantastic! Is this a Panerai strap or after market?


Its Hadley Roma Kevlar strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

Nine1One today on drunkart canvas


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## solar g-shocker

This leather has some incredible pull up.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

Pictures my PAM655 on a Greg Stevens Design 22/22 custom strap taken last night.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Aussiehoudini

sanik said:


>


My Pam is still on the way and you've already "made" me buy this strap


----------



## sanik




----------



## IH Biker

Here is mine with Gunny...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thee

PAM 025 on vintage ammo strap. The green stitching goes well with the dial.
2020-08-17_09-59-02 by Thee, on Flickr


----------



## jhdscript

Nice combo ! Congrats


----------



## kiwi71

New Panerai owner here. Just picked up this B&R Bands Horween leather in forest green for my 574. I've got a couple of higher end custom bands being built right now that I'll post once I receive them.


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Megalobyte

The oem straps are actually quite nice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That sure is a beautiful piece!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## umyaya

IronHide said:


> Two more in rotation. Custom hornback and stingray on the BMG. HAGWE everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I love this strap. Where did you find it?


----------



## IronHide

umyaya said:


> I love this strap. Where did you find it?


Thanks! It was custom made by a gent on Instagram - (@)swordstraps

Really nicely done!

Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

JFS strap & 111


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## IronHide

Swap day - definitely my fav combos
















Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalEU

IronHide said:


> Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


This combo is perfect! The straps are meant for the watches!


----------



## IronHide

capitalEU said:


> This combo is perfect! The straps are meant for the watches!


Thanks! They were indeed custom made for these watches. Amazing craftsmanship by a few leatherworks folks found on Instagram 

Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

Canvas - Micah Vintager Straps


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heineken4u

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15438789


Beautiful, what model is that?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Thanks, it’s a 687 with Panerais recreation of the “Radium” dials that the early watches have after a few years of irradiation.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## Megalobyte

Greg Stevens vintage canvas.


----------



## Megalobyte

Sportech









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Megalobyte

Bosphorus vintage mustard. Shame they don't make straps anymore.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## scottmitch40

683 with the Blue Anthracite strap (the same one on the Mike Horn submersible model).


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AL9C1

I just started making my own straps. Enjoying it so far. Learning curve didn't take too long but still working on it.
































And my favorite one on my Seiko.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH

Just received Greg Stevens newest leather, his Ultimate Brown 22/22 custom strap for my PAM 574.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## FatTuesday

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15471699


Pardon my ignorance, but what model is this?
PAM671 Bronzo, got it!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Trog




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fkristan




----------



## AL9C1

fkristan said:


> View attachment 15500357


Cool piece. Cool strap. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tarichar

New strap in from Sword Straps. Love the texture. The straps are from L to R: 1) Corrigia 2) Sword Strap 3) Wotancraft 4) Watch with Simona Strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AL9C1

tarichar said:


> New strap in from Sword Straps. Love the texture. The straps are from L to R: 1) Corrigia 2) Sword Strap 3) Wotancraft 4) Watch with Simona Strap


Those are really cool. 
Just finished making these two the other night. Didn't have a chance to put them on the watch yet.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AL9C1

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15519935


You always got the best straps Clive. One day you need to line them up for a pic. I need some ideas and inspiration for making my own.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011

Unfortunately when you own a few Luminors with screw bars the straps just keep rolling in (And the £££’s out)
But Dr Phil provides great straps at great prices so he has helped out a lot.
He even bought a blow torch so he could heat treat a buckle for me as a one off!!
Now that is what you call service to the customer, and will mean a lot more orders from me for sure.


----------



## AL9C1

bigclive2011 said:


> Unfortunately when you own a few Luminors with screw bars the straps just keep rolling in (And the £££'s out)
> But Dr Phil provides great straps at great prices so he has helped out a lot.
> He even bought a blow torch so he could heat treat a buckle for me as a one off!!
> Now that is what you call service to the customer, and will mean a lot more orders from me for sure.


Yeah that's pretty great service. I gotta pick up a luminor next. The radiomir 1940 is wonderful but not quite as versatile as a luminor with straps. I started making my own straps for fun and it's an addictive pastime now. I need a couple more watches that will work with some creative straps.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Completely due to this thread I bought and finally received (looong postage) my new strap and just fitted it. Supposed to be waterproof so when we are allowed to travel I will take it to the beach


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AL9C1

Strapped them on. The brown chrome tanned is surprisingly great.


----------



## 5959HH

Big Al that 572 looks like an itty bitty Timex on your Popeye arm. You're one of the few who could pull off wearing a 47mm Luminor. Right now I'm still mulling over getting a 914 like @jorgenl or better still a 915 since I like having a small seconds function at 9:00.


----------



## AL9C1

5959HH said:


> Big Al that 572 looks like an itty bitty Timex on your Popeye arm. You're one of the few who could pull off wearing a 47mm Luminor. Right now I'm still mulling over getting a 914 like @jorgenl or better still a 915 since I like having a small seconds function at 9:00.


I love this 572. Fits perfect but I need a luminor stat! I've tried a 47luminor and a 47radiomir 1940 and they both fit great also.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## 5959HH

AL9C1 said:


> I love this 572. Fits perfect but I need a luminor stat! I've tried a 47luminor and a 47radiomir 1940 and they both fit great also.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You need to look at exactly which watches you're considering and try on before proceeding. I realize you're looking at a white dial Luminor. Not too long ago I traded my 755 white dial for a 574 black dial. Unsure exactly why I got bored so quickly with my white dial PAM but I did, although your experience wouldn't necessarily mirror mine.

Safest bet is always to go with a black dial manual winding Luminor. Take a careful look at both 44mm and 47mm, and then decide. In your case my inclination would be a 47mm Luminor although YMMV. I'm told the the 47mm Luminor has the best balance of all of the PAM's.


----------



## jorgenl

If I was to going to get a 47 mm Luminor (I am not, 44 mm is perfect for me) , I would consider a 372. If I needed to get rid of some money PAM127 Fiddy would also do the job ;-)

Manual wind on a PAM is a must for me.

The 914....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

In my top three for best looking Panerai.


----------



## AL9C1

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15524738
> 
> 
> In my top three for best looking Panerai.


It's pretty fantastic. What model? 
Think I'm leaning towards a 112.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011

It’s a 372 with a plastiglas, makes all the difference IMO, somehow looks mellow with more pronounced curvature and distortions that the Saphire.


----------



## fishman33185

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

Yuran.SF said:


> Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


Excellent!!!!!

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## joelscott7

Aussiehoudini said:


> Completely due to this thread I bought and finally received (looong postage) my new strap and just fitted it. Supposed to be waterproof so when we are allowed to travel I will take it to the beach
> View attachment 15521527


Where is this strap from? Ot looks great!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AL9C1

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Home made collection. Too many choices. Need more watches.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AL9C1

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ThaWatcher

Can't say it's my favorite strap combo since i just received this strap from Diaboliq. But i must admit that i do like the way it looks.


----------



## AL9C1

ThaWatcher said:


> Can't say it's my favorite strap combo since i just received this strap from Diaboliq. But i must admit that i do like the way it looks.
> View attachment 15537429
> View attachment 15537431
> View attachment 15537432
> View attachment 15537435
> View attachment 15537438


That's an insane looking leather. Digging the hell out of that. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ThaWatcher

AL9C1 said:


> That's an insane looking leather. Digging the hell out of that.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thank you!


----------



## McDego

Hello everyone. Here's my set up. I'm looking to see if anyone knows the PAM of this Luminor Daylight Firenze 1860. I'm trying to find an instruction manual on this watch with no luck. Before I start altering the buttons, I would like to know I am doing it correctly. I see a lot of videos showing they are winding their Panerai clockwise, but I want to be sure that is the correct way to wind it. Thx in advance for any assistance.


----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ThaWatcher

Besides the OEM leather and rubber these two handmade straps are competing for favorite strap! 
What do y'all think?


----------



## Armidoro

Hi folks! Got a call today from my boutique and they have a Bronzo PAM00968 available!
I've always wanted a Bronzo but have just bought two new watches recently and not sure if I should pull the trigger on this one.
What are your thoughts? I mean I would pull the trigger but wanted to bounce this off everyone 

Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## AL9C1

ThaWatcher said:


> Besides the OEM leather and rubber these two handmade straps are competing for favorite strap!
> What do y'all think?
> View attachment 15539664
> View attachment 15539665
> View attachment 15539666
> View attachment 15539667


They both have a lot of character. They look great.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011

Armidoro said:


> Hi folks! Got a call today from my boutique and they have a Bronzo PAM00968 available!
> I've always wanted a Bronzo but have just bought two new watches recently and not sure if I should pull the trigger on this one.
> What are your thoughts? I mean I would pull the trigger but wanted to bounce this off everyone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


Great watch, but only buy it if you love it, the days of making money on Panerai are long gone, and it's a lot of money to have sitting in your watch box.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Gargamel35

This is my latest. Not sure i it's yay or nay?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ryang13

Gargamel35 said:


> This is my latest. Not sure i it's yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 15541633
> 
> 
> View attachment 15541634


That strap looks awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## zjory

This strap arrived yesterday. Favorite so far on the 510.


----------



## Ptern

Dirk olive vero squalo


----------



## Box & Papers

My 1537 on a distressed dark blue from Jean Rousseau. The best!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## bigclive2011

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


I sometimes forget how beautiful the 372 is.

You just reminded me.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mucca-sette

...my favorite Combo on my Blonzo in my favorite surroundings


----------



## ThaWatcher

Waiting on two Corrigia straps to arrive, in the meantime i'm rocking the ABP strap!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kiwi71

Greg Stevens Design


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ThaWatcher

Diaboliq!!!😈


----------



## AL9C1

I mainly come to this thread every day to see what straps Clive has. Making my own straps, I use Clives straps as inspiration. Lol
Keep it up Bro. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## sanik




----------



## AL9C1

sanik said:


>


What a cool buckle. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011

Got a bit of help from Peter Gunny with this one.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ptern




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## consulting_actuary

nweash said:


> 243 on vintage black dangerous9 strap with green patina accents


This combo looks awesome


----------



## ThaWatcher

consulting_actuary said:


> This combo looks awesome


It sure does! 👍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AL9C1

Trying a few new ones I made today.

























OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

This is a neat one. Fake alligator blue stitch.









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik

&FXR sweden ammo strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## ThaWatcher

Switched straps. Both from Corrigia.


----------



## AL9C1

ThaWatcher said:


> View attachment 15605001
> View attachment 15605002


Distressed and padded. I like it. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1

Ok regulars on this thread. 24/24 vs 24/22. Do you notice the difference? Does swapping to a thumbnail make the 24/24 wear like a tapered strap? As I progress with these straps, I’m just wondering if I should really start concentrating on a taper design. 


OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## machlo

Hirsch Tritone


----------



## heineken4u

AL9C1 said:


> Ok regulars on this thread. 24/24 vs 24/22. Do you notice the difference? Does swapping to a thumbnail make the 24/24 wear like a tapered strap? As I progress with these straps, I'm just wondering if I should really start concentrating on a taper design.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Great question as I have recently delved into this. I originally ordered a 24/24 strap from Da Luca and when I tried it out, I couldn't stand how big the buckle looked. It was much too large for my wrist and felt it was out of proportion to the watch.

I had them remake me a strap tapered to a 22mm. pre-v screwed in buckle and it's perfect now. I believe most 44mm OEM PAMs are tapered to a 22mm. Buckle as well.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AL9C1

Latest creation. Not a favorite on this watch but a totally cool strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AL9C1

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15609913


Can't help but think how much better my blue strap would look on your watch.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Ptern

New favorite, Cordes Horween nut brown on my 61.


----------



## ryang13

Ptern said:


> New favorite, Cordes Horween nut brown on my 61.
> View attachment 15611121




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpe

Just arrived _very_ dark brown shark from Greg Stevens. Also received a lovely tan strap for my 424, which I will post tomorrow.


----------



## AL9C1

Turpe said:


> Just arrived _very_ dark brown shark from Greg Stevens. Also received a lovely tan strap for my 424, which I will post tomorrow.


Greg Steven's does some great work. I can't make out the grain finish on that one. Looks really cool though. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Turpe

AL9C1 said:


> Greg Steven's does some great work. I can't make out the grain finish on that one. Looks really cool though.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


He does, indeed, and he's a pleasure to do business with.

Here's a better shot of that shark strap:










...and the _glorious_ tan that he made for my 424, complete with sewn-in GPF-Mod buckle:


















Photos, of course, do neither of these justice.


----------



## heineken4u

I'm in the process of ordering my first strap from Greg, I'll post pictures when I receive it. I'm also having him make me a belt! 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpe

heineken4u said:


> I'm in the process of ordering my first strap from Greg, I'll post pictures when I receive it. I'm also having him make me a belt!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Nice - what leather(s) did you choose?


----------



## heineken4u

Turpe said:


> Nice - what leather(s) did you choose?


I'm going with Ultimate Brown. 24mm tapered to 22mm brushed pre-v buckle, full stitch, 2 keepers. I have a PAM1312 with beige markers. The picture just represents the leather I'm using.

On a side note, he's been awesome to work with and very responsive. I gave him a general idea of what I was looking for, told him what watch it would be going on, and to come up with something he think would look nice.

I think I'm going to have him make me a belt as well.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

AL9C1 said:


> Can't help but think how much better my blue strap would look on your watch.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


You are right that is a cracking looking strap.

The red one is as bout as close as I can get to Xmassy with a strap ?


----------



## ThaWatcher

Just received these two straps.
Grey leather and black canvas.


----------



## Turpe

heineken4u said:


> I'm going with Ultimate Brown. 24mm tapered to 22mm brushed pre-v buckle, full stitch, 2 keepers.


Other than the two keepers, and the fact that I'm using my own OEM buckle, I have that exact strap, so I can say with some certainty that you are going to be _very_ happy when it arrives.


----------



## ar7iste

ThaWatcher said:


> Just received these two straps.
> Grey leather and black canvas.


Nice combination! May I ask where the canvas strap comes from?


----------



## ThaWatcher

ar7iste said:


> Nice combination! May I ask where the canvas strap comes from?


They're both from Stitches and Buckles.


----------



## busch12

Gunny 74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

Just finished making this one today and yes it's my favorite. I needs more beaver tails.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ptolomeo74

Happy Xmas!!


----------



## bigclive2011

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Happy Xmas!!


And to you.


----------



## Yuran.SF

Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## watchmamba24

So many beautiful watches


----------



## bigclive2011

Touch of rubber for a change.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Turpe

JustAbe said:


>


What ref. is that? It looks like a 390, but the dial in your picture looks inky black, not tobacco...


----------



## JustAbe

Turpe said:


> What ref. is that? It looks like a 390, but the dial in your picture looks inky black, not tobacco...


It is 390, it is just the lighting!! Cheers 👍😷


----------



## AL9C1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Megalobyte

Pam 979 on a Greg Stevens vintage military canvas strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DatoG

368 at sunset

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## farcry33

Pam 777 - Panerai strap but isn't the OEM strap that comes with the watch.


----------



## Bobcat Sig

PAM 25 on an OEM Panerai strap; not sure the strap model or the original ref on which it came.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AL9C1

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15645096


That's just so dang clean. Doesn't get much cleaner and classic than that. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## AL9C1




----------



## watcheyfella

285 on new leather.






























Sent from my SM-G770F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AL9C1

Olive green this morning.















I gotta learn how to do that Clive display knot. Lol


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dave.R

New Nato...
















Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CanPam

Venti on canvas


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 687.


----------



## koolpep

Panerai Luminor 1950 3 days automatic Titanio with RubberB Military green strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

Dr Phil distressed red leather on the 372.


----------



## ryang13

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15670761
> 
> 
> Dr Phil distressed red leather on the 372.


You have a beautiful collection sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

ryang13 said:


> You have a beautiful collection sir!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much, nice of you.


----------



## Megalobyte

Mads Auby strap. Olive drab leather. His own custom finished gpf mod buckle. Amazing work. 979.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AL9C1

Made this one recently just because. Marina blue.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Bobcat Sig

AL9C1 said:


> Made this one recently just because. Marina blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Nice! That strap with a 1312, 1321, 1359, or 1392 would really make the second's hand pop.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## raptus

My new french ammo strap, made by Mads Auby from a pouch from 1961. Current favorite.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watcheyfella

Another new 1.
















Sent from my SM-G770F using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

watcheyfella said:


> Another new 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G770F using Tapatalk


Insane strap and I love it. Simple yet so dang innovative. I got a feeling we are gonna see a lot of these off the wall designs. We are in the midst of a new breed of strap making right now. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Simons194

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15674611


Killer combo 👍🏻


----------



## CanPam

382 + OEM dark green rubber 
View attachment 15683643


----------



## bigclive2011

Simons194 said:


> Killer combo 👍🏻


Thanks.

That is a MAS tribute strap, always like a beige leather on a bronze case.


----------



## bigclive2011

CanPam said:


> 382 + OEM dark green rubber
> View attachment 15683643


Can't see that one Canpam, have another go, don't want to miss aBronzo shot ?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## martycus

087 on DiStefano Leather Canvas


----------



## AL9C1

New shark skin. Came out nice.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag skin.


----------



## martycus

326 on Simona Museum


----------



## martycus

1036 on factory black Calf Ponte Vecchio


----------



## AL9C1

martycus said:


> 326 on Simona Museum


That's such a pretty dial. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## heineken4u

My new "ultimate brown" strap by Greg Stevens Designs on my PAM1312. I'm blown away by the quality and his craftsmanship. It's by far my favorite. And if you need a new leather belt, he's your guy!









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## UptownKevin

My 683 on a Corrigia L02


----------



## DatoG

Pam368 368 on Kevin ammo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AL9C1

Latest shark creation. Pretty sick grain pattern.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Rodentman

I like this Vintager canvas strap on my 1305:


----------



## koolpep

Pam00352

Horus:










eBay: $10


----------



## Bobcat Sig

koolpep said:


> Pam00352
> 
> Horus:


Oh my, that gray camo is sweeeet! I love it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rodentman

Here's the 1305 on a Panerai blue rubber strap and a Vintager blue shark.


----------



## AL9C1

Rodentman said:


> Here's the 1305 on a Panerai blue rubber strap and a Vintager blue shark.
> 
> View attachment 15700772
> View attachment 15700773


Dang I love that blue shark. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## farcry33

Pam 777 with FKM rubber strap I found on Aliexpress. Some small imperfections in the strap but not noticeable unless you are up close.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ryang13

1351 on distressed olive canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## paulplays

Arrived today. Think it's my favorite now.


----------



## zjory

New combo. Liking it a lot.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mirabello1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Gargamel35

There is a problem in buying two different straps for PAM. You can only wear one at a time. I really dig this combo today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## martycus




----------



## bigclive2011

martycus said:


>


Great collection, a Paneristi indeed 👍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## FQ01

PAM024 on a brown leather strap









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## martycus

bigclive2011 said:


> Great collection, a Paneristi indeed 👍


Thank you Clive, Family portrait would've been more complete had I not sold a Radiomir.


----------



## martycus




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## consulting_actuary

Heres my current favourite strap combo on my PAM00003;


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## horrij1

Vintager straps Mauser ammo pouch strap on PAM26


----------



## gmads

On gray shark from Bobby at Lonestar Treasures (Etsy):


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi saddle leather on the 88.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ryang13

Had a nice surprise waiting for me at home this afternoon. Firenze 05 by Sword.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mikkolopez

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15735510


Very nice red strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FQ01

PAM590 on a blue ostrich strap... it's sooo comfortable!
















Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

mikkolopez said:


> Very nice red strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's from Dr Phil at strapssss, he hand made me the distressed sewn in buckle, and even bought a blow torch to heat treat it, great personal service.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AL9C1

New BEAV!!! 

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ryang13

AL9C1 said:


> New BEAV!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


That blue is sweet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

Hi guys, quick strap question. I love this Panerai OEM strap but the short end seems unusually long. Is this normal?
Thanks!


----------



## AL9C1

ar7iste said:


> Hi guys, quick strap question. I love this Panerai OEM strap but the short end seems unusually long. Is this normal?
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 15747359


Not normal. Some of their straps come in a XL I suppose that's what you got. I believe standard is 125/75

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## ar7iste

AL9C1 said:


> Not normal. Some of their straps come in a XL I suppose that's what you got. I believe standard is 125/75
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


Thanks, that's what I thought as I had no issues on other Panerai watches I tried on. Will post pics of various combinations when my new straps arrive.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ar7iste

On Daluca 2 piece NATO sand:


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the 425.


----------



## ar7iste

New strap that changes the feel completely. Black with ecru stitch.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mikkolopez

My favorite cheese









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ar7iste

New Strapholic crimson red strap!
Have a great weekend fellow Paneristi


----------



## FQ01

Current state of custom watchstraps collection









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

ar7iste said:


> New Strapholic crimson red strap!
> Have a great weekend fellow Paneristi
> 
> View attachment 15776235


That strap looks good mate . Where did you buy that?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lugan

Here's my 510 (early sandwich dial version) on my wrist which is 18cm around and 56mm wide. Trying out this Everest fitted rubber strap to deemphasize the 53mm lug to lug width of the 44mm Marina case which causes normal straps to hang down a bit too vertically for my tastes. As you can see, this Everest strap starts flush with the case and then curves around the top and sides of my wrist instead of hanging down at an abrupt angle off the screw bars. I think this strap resulted in the right effect for me and my favorite watch, but I wonder what you Paneristi here think:


----------



## DOUBLE 0 SEVEN




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## HammyMan37

On a non oem silicone. It's very comfy


----------



## sanik




----------



## koolpep

PAM00380 with PAM00752 strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tclassen

Got my Kevin O'Leary game on

Instagram: thewatch_guy


----------



## pa1113

thewatch_guy said:


> Got my Kevin O'Leary game on
> 
> Instagram: thewatch_guy


I'll join you there 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tclassen

pa1113 said:


> I'll join you there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great ! I had a red "Rob Montana" aka "The Strap Smith" on my PAM26. Is that a Rubber B on your watch ?


----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## ar7iste

New Moss beige canvas strap by Ligerstraps. Very pleased with the quality, they sent a booklet with the strap with all their products and they offer Velcro attachment. I might get tempted for a future strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## saidm

510 on Gunny









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GovtFunded

I know a Panerai strap is not a stretch on a Panerai watch, and therefore may not warrant the post. However, the 1392 came on a black strap, and I thought the blue might play well. The off-white stitch also plays well off of the antique coloring of hands and sub-plate (though difficult to capture with the cell phone). Appears nicer with the naked eye, but there it is!


----------



## ryang13

372 on an olive green with sew in buckle from Yusk straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

GovtFunded said:


> I know a Panerai strap is not a stretch on a Panerai watch, and therefore may not warrant the post. However, the 1392 came on a black strap, and I thought the blue might play well. The off-white stitch also plays well off of the antique coloring of hands and sub-plate (though difficult to capture with the cell phone). Appears nicer with the naked eye, but there it is!
> 
> View attachment 15843584
> 
> 
> View attachment 15843585


Looks perfect! Those were meant for one another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ar7iste

On moss canvas again today.


----------



## GovtFunded

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15844160


Love that gradient sandwich dial and engraved bezel! Not to mention that crown. Reminds me of a Big Pilot. If I remember correctly... Those are 47mm? If so, far outside my comfort range, but I can definitely appreciate from afar!


----------



## bigclive2011

GovtFunded said:


> Love that gradient sandwich dial and engraved bezel! Not to mention that crown. Reminds me of a Big Pilot. If I remember correctly... Those are 47mm? If so, far outside my comfort range, but I can definitely appreciate from afar!


Thanks, yes this one is 47mil, but wears a lot smaller than you would imagine as it is lugless effectively, so will not overhang your wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

The 372 on a tribute to the "74" strap with a sewn in pre Vendôme buckle, by Dr Phil.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

I just got home and was pleasantly surprised by the arrival of some custom Bro @AL9C1 Straps!!! The stingray is just awesome! Amazing texture and deviating thread. The strap is standard on my 8" wrist. The strap is supple and soft, unexpected with the stingray, but pleasantly surprised. Overall excellent work, finish, and details. Big AL, you are the man.
Thank you, Bro Big AL!!
Instagram: @dirtysouthstraps


----------



## Krish47

JustAbe said:


> I just got home and was pleasantly surprised by the arrival of some custom Bro @AL9C1 Straps!!! The stingray is just awesome! Amazing texture and deviating thread. The strap is standard on my 8" wrist. The strap is supple and soft, unexpected with the stingray, but pleasantly surprised. Overall excellent work, finish, and details. Big AL, you are the man.
> Thank you, Bro Big AL!!
> Instagram: @dirtysouthstraps
> View attachment 15858723
> 
> View attachment 15858725
> 
> View attachment 15858772


That's a great looking sharp mate and it compliments the watch really well. 

Big Al is master of straps.


----------



## Chengster

Berluti style direct from Panerai.


----------



## bigclive2011

Chengster said:


> Berluti style direct from Panerai.
> View attachment 15859369
> View attachment 15859370


Great looking strap, is that a new one from Panerai?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Chengster

bigclive2011 said:


> Great looking strap, is that a new one from Panerai?


Yea they said it just came in


----------



## bigclive2011

Chengster said:


> Yea they said it just came in


Very nice, looks great on your Pam.


----------



## bigclive2011

A bit of OEM rubber makes the zero look all toolish.


----------



## mjrchabot

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15863493
> 
> 
> A bit of OEM rubber makes the zero look all toolish.


I love my 773 on rubber ... Panerai's rubber is insanely supple and comfortable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watcheyfella

Quite liking this at the moment.
Super engineer on the 285.
















Sent from my SM-G770F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

mjrchabot said:


> I love my 773 on rubber ... Panerai's rubber is insanely supple and comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sure is one of the most comfortable rubber straps as supplied OEM.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ar7iste

New strap! A darker brown leather to dress up the submersible. I think it works just fine, I am still considering adding a custom canvas with a Velcro strap.


----------



## horrij1

Currently have two Panerai watches, a PAM26 Luminor, and a PAM183 Radiomir

My favorite leather strap for my Luminor is a Mauser ammo pouch strap. I think it gives the watch a rugged look.









Most comfortable Luminor strap is without a doubt the Rubber-B strap.









My most comfortable leather strap for the Radiomir is a leather Gunny strap. I also like that it gives the watch a more casual look.









The Radiomir dresses up nicely with a Paneria black alligator strap.


----------



## Rodentman

PAM1305 on Vintager denim canvas....


----------



## Audkat0311

Strap was one I made a couple weeks ago. The buckle doesn't match but it what I had laying around


----------



## mjrchabot

horrij1 said:


> Currently have two Panerai watches, a PAM26 Luminor, and a PAM183 Radiomir
> 
> My favorite leather strap for my Luminor is a Mauser ammo pouch strap. I think it gives the watch a rugged look.
> View attachment 15867276
> 
> 
> Most comfortable Luminor strap is without a doubt the Rubber-B strap.
> View attachment 15867278
> 
> 
> My most comfortable leather strap for the Radiomir is a leather Gunny strap. I also like that it gives the watch a more casual look.
> View attachment 15867284
> 
> 
> The Radiomir dresses up nicely with a Paneria black alligator strap.
> View attachment 15867285


What's the ref # of that Radiomir? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

mjrchabot said:


> What's the ref # of that Radiomir? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PAM183 But it is a g series, so the writing on the dial is different than the more recent PAM183s.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## blackbolt

PAM 005 on Julien Landa's Blue Jeans strap with a Maddog SLC Maiale buckle


----------



## raptus

horrij1 said:


> Currently have two Panerai watches, a PAM26 Luminor, and a PAM183 Radiomir
> 
> My favorite leather strap for my Luminor is a Mauser ammo pouch strap. I think it gives the watch a rugged look.
> View attachment 15867276
> 
> 
> Most comfortable Luminor strap is without a doubt the Rubber-B strap.
> View attachment 15867278
> 
> 
> My most comfortable leather strap for the Radiomir is a leather Gunny strap. I also like that it gives the watch a more casual look.
> View attachment 15867284
> 
> 
> The Radiomir dresses up nicely with a Paneria black alligator strap.
> View attachment 15867285


Great post, thanks for sharing.

Especially dig the Gunny strap on the 183 combination. The juxtaposition of the refined watch against that more casual strap is so good.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cyril

I have always liked the look and comfort of a bund....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GregBe

Not sure yet. Just picked up a PAM 422, really liking it. Bought it here, cool seller (Vikinguy). His FS ad listed 12 straps, but when I opened the box, he threw in his entire strap collection of custom straps and several OEM straps. 28 in total, all amazing quality and almost all of them unused. Gotta love an instant strap collection. Going to have fun figuring out my favorite!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

GregBe said:


> Not sure yet. Just picked up a PAM 422, really liking it. Bought it here, cool seller (Vikinguy). His FS ad listed 12 straps, but when I opened the box, he threw in his entire strap collection of custom straps and several OEM straps. 28 in total, all amazing quality and almost all of them unused. Gotta love an instant strap collection. Going to have fun figuring out my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Jackpot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## blackbolt

PAM005 on Delaurian strap with Maddog buckle


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mjrchabot

Picked up this brown Delugs strap at 50% off on their latest clearance sale&#8230; very happy with it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Zero on its OEM rubber.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## arielsebas1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1

arielsebas1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Back patina'd again. Love it. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

arielsebas1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like it's had a harder life than mine ?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Smithsj716

Going OEM the first few days of the honeymoon period before I start getting crazy with the straps. Any recommendations on some quintessential straps to stock up on?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mjrchabot

New Delugs leather strap&#8230; their quick release spring bar for Luminors is pretty ingenious. The fact the integrate a screw head on one side to make it appear stock is very clever.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011

The Zero is still on its OEM rubber for the second sunny day in a row.

No rain for two days&#8230;&#8230;all the roads will start melting and the rail lines will all bend.


----------



## MarshMan114

So I did something strange, but like how it turned out. I had an AD order my Pam 797 and at the time I also ordered a black Cafe Ponte Vecchio. The watch has such a deep brown color face as does the rubber strap that it almost looks black in certain light that I didn't think it would clash. It also has beige stitching which should go with the indices. I also thought it might 'dress' my watch up a tad... If that's possible.

Either way, here ya go. (And turns out my AD didn't charge me for it, so it's a win no matter what for me.)


----------



## MarshMan114

Again indoors.


----------



## MarshMan114

And with the standard summer strap in it's favorite habitat.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Swizzlestick

Delaurian straps are my favs! I got rid of all others...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ryang13

Really liking this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Beach today if the sun stays out.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jean1888

First time trying this type of strap, insanely comfortable.


----------



## fransiscus

Nice strap! Look so comfy.

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Tribute to the "74" strap from Dr Phil.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ar7iste

On a black strap with creamy stitching. Whenever I am not wearing it, I think about maybe trading for a 190, but every time I wear it I just fall in love with it over again.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gennadynesterov

white









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JazzBell




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

Although not my favorite strap, I just bought an MTM nato strap. It is pretty solid, and comfortable.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## arielsebas1

PAM632 X Corrigia  best combo ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

Rubber b, sharkskin rubber strap. Looks like leather, but it is rubber.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wwiseman

Something different to spice things up... the 1122 on its OEM lume strap!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## koolpep

I like this Titanic with the brown dial on this mocha brown strap from delugs. The bracelet is also very nice but the strap brings out the brown dial color.


----------



## njdan

mjrchabot said:


> Picked up this brown Delugs strap at 50% off on their latest clearance sale&#8230; very happy with it.
> Do you happen to know which strap this is from their website? I like it and want to pick one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FQ01

PAM177 & dark brown elephant leather strap









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 54B

sanik said:


>


That buckle 👌


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik

54B said:


> That buckle


The buckle shows the Polish King W. Jagiełło.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## blackbolt

Here's the collection getting some sun. Micahs, Rob Montana, GSDs, Simonas, Dirks, Kostas, Dino Zei, MPs, Piotr, Delaurian, Landa, Wotan etc. (none of these are for sale.)










On a Simona Lo Storico today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

masterdelgado said:


> View attachment 16090667
> 
> 
> Regards
> Gustavo


Great shot 👍


----------



## masterdelgado

bigclive2011 said:


> Great shot 👍


Thanks my friend!!!

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rodentman

Work in progress....I found this strap for my 778 and it matches the hands quite well. I sent it back to Vintager for replacement of the stitching to his teal color which I know matches the logo. I will post photos of it when received, but here is the WIP status....


----------



## Rodentman

Here is a 1305 on a Vintager denim canvas strap. Very nice combination....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dredzz

New strap for my 610, feels like a new watch to me !


----------



## bigclive2011

dredzz said:


> View attachment 16116291
> View attachment 16116292
> 
> 
> New strap for my 610, feels like a new watch to me !


The joys of Panerai and straps, four alternative straps gives you five watches 👍


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

A perfect match!! Still the same one, not planning to switch!! 🤩😍


----------



## bigclive2011

Ammo leather on the Zero.


----------



## FQ01

590 on a gunny 74 strap









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

And another.


----------



## FQ01

And one more









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd

6mm thick strap










Colours of Scotland


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michael_m




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pwrfulpete

new strap - as it seems customary for panerai owners to go down the strap rabbit hole....I have a couple more on order too


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchThinker

Really loving this yellow coral Gunny strap.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## 997targa

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16156278


What model is this please?


----------



## BigEd

First attempt with an exotic skin, fish skin from a Baramundi, well known in Western Australia.


----------



## kritameth

sanik said:


>


Super cool! If you don't mind sharing, where did you source the buckle?


----------



## urbino

997targa said:


> What model is this please?


Yeah, what model is that?


----------



## solesman

Which reference is beauty?? 



oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16161309
> View attachment 16161297
> View attachment 16161302
> View attachment 16161300
> View attachment 16161303
> View attachment 16161305
> View attachment 16161307
> View attachment 16161298


----------



## kritameth

997targa said:


> What model is this please?





urbino said:


> Yeah, what model is that?


PAM00088.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

solesman said:


> Which reference is beauty??


Thanks! It’s the PAM176 Titanium


----------



## waltera98

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

waltera98 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bold and beautiful pairing! What strap is that? I just ordered one, supposed to arrive later this month, very excited! The stock leather strap does not look like a great fit, did you swap it out immediately?


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011

Ammo leather on the Zero.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michael_m




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dacook

My favorite.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Can't say "favorite", as I'm new to the fold, but I'm really enjoying this Manifatture Firenze calf with vintage dimensions on the 1086. 85/160mm on my 7 1/8" wrist, a little bit of buckle, a whole lot of tail! Love it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ar7iste

Just put it on a liger strap with Velcro attachment for ease of adjustment. Very comfortable.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kritameth

1305 on Vintager Straps' Mauser Ammo.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Colin T.

Just got a Delugs Crazy Horse Congac. Very, very close in color to the OEM (shown in last picture for contrast)


----------



## notlownf

what PAM# is this?


oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16161309
> View attachment 16161297
> View attachment 16161302
> View attachment 16161300
> View attachment 16161303
> View attachment 16161305
> View attachment 16161307
> View attachment 16161298


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

notlownf said:


> what PAM# is this?


PAM 176 Titanium


----------



## notlownf

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> PAM 176 Titanium


thank you......I should have read the whole thread before asking


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

notlownf said:


> thank you......I should have read the whole thread before asking


Lol…it’s all good, your welcome 😊👍🏽


----------



## Jean1888




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jean1888




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RH62

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16161309
> View attachment 16161297
> View attachment 16161302
> View attachment 16161300
> View attachment 16161303
> View attachment 16161305
> View attachment 16161307
> View attachment 16161298


Awesome pairing . Who makes the strap ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ptern

61D w/Cordes


----------



## Ptern

.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## hyper671

..


----------



## bigclive2011

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lugan

I like this Everest fitted strap because it helps draw a curve through the lugs instead of the strap hanging straight down off the screwbars. The watch (176) is excellent too!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lugan

Just attached this new dark camo canvas strap from The Strapsmith (aka Rob Montana) to my sandwich-dialed 562 and am very impressed with the quality overall and every little detail. Really sets the bar.


----------



## AndyCouey

I like the camo from Horus but that's probably been said a few dozen times now. Unfortunately traveling and can't take a pic of it!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi antique leather with a small subtle buckle 😉


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Silvek




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## buggravy

I ordered this Vintager strap for the 1392, but as soon as I held it up to the 1223 it was obvious where it belonged. I guess I need to order another strap for the 1392.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lugan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michaelodonnell123

PAM 00112 with Red Alligator


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jg3456

favorite strap for 326, esp. summertime, is classic white rubber~


----------



## SiDave

For some reason an undersized nato fits well!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## opusx

Loving the character...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Stag leather.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## paulplays

Just got a new strap and buckle in today. Very comfortable. It's a black PET strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Colin T.




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Silvek

New shoes.


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi chocolate leather on the Zero.


----------



## 54B

New strap came in for the 564


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 54B

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16422682
> View attachment 16422683


The stitching on that strap is superb!


----------



## bigclive2011

54B said:


> The stitching on that strap is superb!


Thanks to Dr Phil, bit of a Italian colour scheme going on 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi stag skin on a borrowed Ancon buckle. My M26 doesn’t mind 😉


----------



## michael_m

372 w/ Corrigia strap…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GovtFunded

Blueberry Horween with a yellow stitch. Late for last season's games, but will be ready for the fall. Go Blue!


----------



## DHPSU

Thinking of getting this made for me…thoughts?












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU

GovtFunded said:


> Blueberry Horween with a yellow stitch. Late for last season's games, but will be ready for the fall. Go Blue!
> 
> View attachment 16432285
> View attachment 16432288


How do you like the horween? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GovtFunded

DHPSU said:


> How do you like the horween?


Probably a better question for a strapmaker, for true advantages, but I've enjoyed the Horween straps I've had. Graining and color saturation are consistent and, in my experience, quite pliable for duration. Definitely good quality leathers.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## opusx

Im kinda addicted to black coloured strap 
















Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## opusx

DHPSU said:


> Thinking of getting this made for me…thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


ooo i like that .. where from?


----------



## michael_m

New-to-me me strap with brass accents…


----------



## DHPSU

opusx said:


> ooo i like that .. where from?











ruslieco - Etsy


Shop Unique Through Time by ruslieco located in Surabaya, Indonesia. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




www.etsy.com





Check out the store on Etsy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirosuaw

Toshi flame


----------



## bigclive2011

Mirosuaw said:


> Toshi flame
> 
> View attachment 16449327
> View attachment 16449328


Another great one from Rich 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## buggravy

1392 on an Atoll Shark from Vintager.


----------



## DHPSU

buggravy said:


> 1392 on an Atoll Shark from Vintager.
> View attachment 16457885


How do you like the 1392?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy

DHPSU said:


> How do you like the 1392?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I really like it a lot. The 42mm size is a perfect fit for my 6.5" wrist while still having that Panerai presence (the pic is misleading in that the lugs don't over hang like the pic makes it look). Legibility and lume are awesome. Mine is the newer version with the non-hacking movement. That hurt my feelings when I first discovered it, and still gets under my skin at times, but ultimately it doesn't really detract from my enjoyment of the watch. The simplicity of strap changes keeps things really fresh, and overall it really just makes me smile looking down at it. It's a solid piece that I'm glad I have.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DHPSU

buggravy said:


> I really like it a lot. The 42mm size is a perfect fit for my 6.5" wrist while still having that Panerai presence (the pic is misleading in that the lugs don't over hang like the pic makes it look). Legibility and lume are awesome. Mine is the newer version with the non-hacking movement. That hurt my feelings when I first discovered it, and still gets under my skin at times, but ultimately it doesn't really detract from my enjoyment of the watch. The simplicity of strap changes keeps things really fresh, and overall it really just makes me smile looking down at it. It's a solid piece that I'm glad I have.


I only had mine for a little bit and did not notice the non-hacking. When I set it I must have waited for the seconds hand to come around. I haven’t had to set it again because it has been so accurate. I wonder why they removed that function. The watch used to also be an exhibition case back. Not the end of the world. Now I find myself looking at straps all the time .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Rodentman

This one is in the mail for my 1305. A little light in color but will probably darken. I ordered the teal stitching to match the text.


----------



## ar7iste

I had almost forgotten about this, but I had ordered a custom Velcro vintage black from sword straps, the first one came in with the wrong dimensions, so they made another one. It arrived yesterday and fits like a glove, really awesome quality and feel.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DHPSU

Anyone have any experience with Panerai OEM Sporttech bands, most specifically the velcro versions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 997targa

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16478476


Have to say - every day you crush it on here with both the watch and strap stable. Good taste and well done. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## bigclive2011

997targa said:


> Have to say - every day you crush it on here with both the watch and strap stable. Good taste and well done. Thanks for sharing with us.


Thanks very much, please join in.


----------



## 997targa

915 on ostrich leg from Combat Straps for Monday morn


----------



## Rodentman

Just received the strap I posted above. I think it is quite unique and obviously so different from the dark ones we usually see. The teal stitching is a must!

Hope @kritameth sees this.


----------



## kritameth

Rodentman said:


> Just received the strap I posted above. I think it is quite unique and obviously so different from the dark ones we usually see. The teal stitching is a must!
> 
> Hope @kritameth sees this.
> 
> View attachment 16483348
> 
> View attachment 16483349
> 
> View attachment 16483350


Bookmarked! It looks amazing, a very unique pairing that works really well with the teal/blue accents and lume. Is this the Butterpat? Love the pebbled texture, it looks so supple/comfortable. I'm still debating which of Micah's leather to order with the teal stitching, thank you for another inspiration @Rodentman! 🍻🍻


----------



## Rodentman

Yes it is butterpat! It is the usual thickness of his work, but it is quite soft. I find that his "firm but pliable " are often too stiff and uncomfortable. This one conforms to the wrist right away and the colors are great!!


----------



## michael_m




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pwrful

http://imgur.com/a/scqvYOO


----------



## pwrful

went down the strap rabbit hole, then decided to start making my own....
now the sky's the limit!!


http://imgur.com/a/T0DDrY6


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Right now my favorite strap for my Pam1316 is this 74 interpretation from Italian MT Straps (hand made in Italy). It’s such a soft and comfortable strap. 











































Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BigEd

Used an old belt to make a “Distressed” strap for my PAM 510, the Blue & Yellow stitching represents the distress the people of Ukraine are suffering, my small token of support for them and a quick end to their distress.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Great shot 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

bigclive2011 said:


> Great shot


Thanks  




bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16537908


Cool pin buckle for a PAM, where can it be bought if I may ask that question?

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Berg3.0 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool pin buckle for a PAM, where can it be bought if I may ask that question?
> 
> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


From a fellow member Timeout.

Its Heroic 18, but I think they have gone broke now.


----------



## Berg3.0

bigclive2011 said:


> From a fellow member Timeout.
> 
> Its Heroic 18, but I think they have gone broke now.


Thanks for answering my question, I did see the Heroic 18, and google didn’t come up with much that was to any use, sorry to hear it didn’t work out for them and went broke. 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ledr




----------



## DHPSU

ledr said:


>


1312 or 1392?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ledr

DHPSU said:


> 1312 or 1392?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, it's 722 but with no bracelet on it is 1392😀


----------



## DHPSU

ledr said:


> Actually, it's 722 but with no bracelet on it is 1392


Didn’t know they made it with a bracelet. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ledr

DHPSU said:


> Didn’t know they made it with a bracelet. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is the set as I bought it:


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## sanik




----------



## Perilo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michael_m




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DHPSU

ledr said:


> Here is the set as I bought it:


If you are interested in selling there bracelet let me know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ledr

DHPSU said:


> If you are interested in selling there bracelet let me know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me think about it. Even though I don't wear it, it is still part of the set and reselling the watch with all the papers and boxes might be more difficult without the bracelet. Not that I am thinking of selling the 722 at the moment


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ledr

Not really my favorite combo but the most comfortable one for sure:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## opusx

Pam 424 and 1086 on the one and only Gunny Strap "Brutal Black"









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RLROCK

This combo just makes me want to wear my 392 a lot more lately. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/YZ7omVL

Just got this OEM rubber yesterday. Not sure about it yet (meaning color, I like Panerais rubber straps and this marks my third - already have dark blue and black)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Happy_Jake

DHPSU said:


> If you are interested in selling there bracelet let me know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dm’ed you about the bracelet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RH62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBoone

Another new strap. I think I have a problem….


----------



## Hands90




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ledr




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JBoone

I have gone a bit overboard with straps after purchasing my first Panerai 2 months ago.



http://imgur.com/1cBF0ie


----------



## sanik




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 997targa

New ammo strap from Dangerous9straps. The work on this is great and John was fantastic to deal with in the process.


----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/a/IyxKi7u


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stockae92




----------



## Rodentman

This ranks highly...


----------



## buggravy

Mauser ammo from Vintager on the 1392.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## opusx

Custom "Tiger Stripe" distressed Nato on 1086. 

Cheers....


----------



## Jetrider

Kostas, Kyros and Malio were my favorite strap makers…this one was a Malio.


----------



## bigclive2011

Jetrider said:


> Kostas, Kyros and Malio were my favorite strap makers…this one was a Malio.
> View attachment 16670348


Great shot 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kiwidj

New strap day. 










Distressed Grey Canvas from Yuskstraps.


----------



## Berg3.0

Pam1316 on newly arrived D9strap, Navy super matte ostrich and kangaroo lining. 


























































Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## bigclive2011

DaleEArnold said:


>


Nice combo 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011

An old friend on the SLC….. a very well worn (Out some might say) Peter Gunny.


----------



## bigclive2011

A newer one on the 687.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Krish47

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16715454


Reckon same kind of strap.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

As of today...just arrived on Tuesday. Oleg at Hurricane13, fantastic experience, great final product. As you can see it was "strap change day"


----------



## Sebast975

Kyros custom canvas


----------



## bigclive2011

Lastlineofdefense said:


> As of today...just arrived on Tuesday. Oleg at Hurricane13, fantastic experience, great final product. As you can see it was "strap change day"
> View attachment 16717056
> View attachment 16717057


Looks great…love the buckle.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michael_m

New Gustav ammo strap…already a favorite


----------



## dc1225

Hello everyone. I am looking for a new watch strap for my Panerai Luminor and the internet has failed me. I am specifically looking for bright yellow alligator NOT the matte yellow(dark mustard color). I have one strap on order from combat straps but he did not have the yellow I liked. I searched the internet and could not find one which was shocking. 

Do you guys have any recommendations?


----------



## bigclive2011

Never seen anything like that I’m afraid.

Have a look on ETSY they do loads of straps.


----------



## bigclive2011

Blue rubber for gardening and hot work.


----------



## dc1225

bigclive2011 said:


> Never seen anything like that I’m afraid.
> 
> Have a look on ETSY they do loads of straps.


Thanks


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49

Seeing as I just got this, my favorite combination is also my only combination.


----------



## farcry33




----------



## LP49

Oem alligator strap. Love it!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

This one today, Dangerous 9 on the 514 with Piotr buckle.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GX9901

A couple of new straps from Marron Studio:

Dark brown rolled canvas with stitching that approximate the stock strap for the 1243

















Metallic blue gator that looks pretty spectacular in person


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

OEM Panerai on a Heroic 18 cutout pig buckle.


----------



## trameline

pam1314


----------



## ASC777

This for now 😀









cordura strap from Hadley Roma


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline

Just picked up this Rios strap , it came without a buckle, this was the only 24 mm buckle I had so on it went. Need to get another Panerai 24 mm buckle .


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GX9901

I wouldn’t mind having some sort of a strap quick change mechanism for the Radiomir…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

GX9901 said:


> I wouldn’t mind having some sort of a strap quick change mechanism for the Radiomir…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure…it’s a pain in the arse


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lana le

It is better if I having some sort of a strap quick change mechanism for my watch. May be like this


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

bigclive2011 said:


> For sure…it’s a pain in the arse


100%


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Christmas in August at the LLOD house today. A stingray and two suede ostrich legs, many thanks to Aaron for the amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## bigclive2011

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Christmas in August at the LLOD house today. A stingray and two suede ostrich legs, many thanks to Aaron for the amazing craftsmanship.
> 
> View attachment 16863278
> View attachment 16863282
> View attachment 16863284


Nice…🥰


----------



## bigclive2011

Toshi Kudo leather on the 88.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pwrful

wasn't sure about the quick change spring bar, but wow...so far its almost too easy to swap out straps....


http://imgur.com/a/XslU7uX


----------



## pwrful

http://imgur.com/a/BDd0NR3


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

194 Subzilla on Aaron Bespoke suede ostrich with patina stitch.


----------



## pwrful

your posts an


----------



## pwrful

your posts and bigclives pushed me into the sub!


----------



## bigclive2011

pwrful said:


> your posts and bigclives pushed me into the sub!


Ahh success….another convert.

Now comes the very long thin shed at the bottom of the garden near the waterfront 😉


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Subs?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49

OEM alligator with OEM buckle.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Joker7843

Sebast975 said:


> Kyros custom canvas


Love the green


----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 997targa




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/a/0cMrohW

Vintager strap - Deep sea blue on 1313


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

KokPeng painted distressed strap on 372.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

This is my favorite right now, then again it arrived in the mail yesterday. 


























Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## 997targa

Simona on simple 1086


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

Ammo leather from Dr Phil on the 687.


----------



## bigclive2011

Distressed blue leather by Dr Phil.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

88 back on its original OEM strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the Bronzo.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## GovtFunded

NCAA football season appropriate.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

This weeks lineup;

1218 on an OEM Riva strap

p










232 on a Hurricane 13 olive shark











372 on a Kostas calf


















1305 on an Aaron Bespoke





















87 "LaBomba" on an unknown ammo.


----------



## ghks416




----------



## opusx

Had a 22mm Staib mesh laying around and i thought to give it a go. Cut up small leather to fill the 2mm gaps.


----------



## LP49




----------



## kubr1ck

The brown leather strap has aged nicely in 13 years.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## bigclive2011

Peter Gunny on the Bronzo.


----------



## bigclive2011

372 on a devilishly red Dr Phil leather.


----------



## sanik

French ammo


----------



## bigclive2011

88 looking all posh on its OEM Croc deployant.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## that 1 guy

Vintager Z-Matten


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## alarm4y

Simona strap. RIP










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## verreauxi

I only own one PAM, the 283, which is the 40mm titanium model. I absolutely love it and also love the versatility of how it looks on different straps (though PAMs are always unmistakably PAMs!). 

On bracelet:









On rubber strap:









On distressed leather:

















On various NATOS:



























On custom grey strap w/blue stitching, blue backing:


----------



## verreauxi

trameline said:


> View attachment 17021832
> View attachment 17021833



That's a very cool dial, and goes great with that strap. What model number is that watch?


----------



## trameline

verreauxi said:


> That's a very cool dial, and goes great with that strap. What model number is that watch?


Thanks
Its the 1314


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49

Good ol' 112 with its OEM shiny alligator.


----------



## LP49

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17034053


Very, very nice. What model is that?


----------



## bigclive2011

Thank you…..My first Panerai the 88 GMT on its original Croc strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nrcooled

Berg3.0 said:


> Pam1316 on newly arrived D9strap, Navy super matte ostrich and kangaroo lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


This is a truly gorgeous combo! Well done

Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

nrcooled said:


> This is a truly gorgeous combo! Well done
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## nrcooled

The 1342 on a navy sailcloth with red stitching.
















Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gliebig

Berg3.0 said:


> Pam1316 on newly arrived D9strap, Navy super matte ostrich and kangaroo lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Looks sharp. I've been considering my first Panerai and keep coming back to the 1316/1313. What are your thoughts on the bracelet? I liked it more in person than I thought I would. Would you get it on the bracelet again?


----------



## Berg3.0

gliebig said:


> Looks sharp. I've been considering my first Panerai and keep coming back to the 1316/1313. What are your thoughts on the bracelet? I liked it more in person than I thought I would. Would you get it on the bracelet again?


I bought the 1316 cause I thought it looked fantastic on the bracelet, and I like to have the option to put on the bracelet if the given watch model is available on bracelet, I wear it mostly on a leather or rubber strap (such a comfortably watch) but I still have the opportunity to dress it up with the bracelet or the D9 ostrich strap if needed. 
If I was going to buy it again I still would get it as the 1316 on the bracelet, just to have that option, you can always buy loads of aftermarket straps afterwards. 
Hope this can help you in your decision. 

Berg. 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rc2300156

Pam112 + Greenstraps vintage vachetta + Elias flat steel bucket











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49

Pam 112 on a Rubber B


----------



## bigclive2011

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gliebig

Just had these delivered today. Pretty impressed with the packaging.


----------



## bigclive2011

gliebig said:


> Just had these delivered today. Pretty impressed with the packaging.
> View attachment 17111980
> View attachment 17111981


They are great straps from Panerai there is no doubt of that….


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## gliebig

Every time I change straps, I have a new favorite. I believe this is an old Greg Stevens strap from years ago. This is addictive.


----------



## LP49

DaLuca Horween color 8 on a 112. Two classics.


----------



## opusx

New strap, new favourite combo.
Gunny strap, cant wait to see its Patina.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Berg3.0

I received a little package from Slovakia today, a strap made by DC Straps, I was wearing my MM300, but that called for a watch change and a strap swap, the strap is called “Centurio” and is with a sewn in buckle that DC produced themselves, the quality is excellent. 

Here’s some pictures that I just had to share. 










































Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jimmbob

I love that strap and buckle. Where did you get it it from?




bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17113187
> View attachment 17113188


----------



## bigclive2011

jimmbob said:


> I love that strap and buckle. Where did you get it it from?


The strap is Peter Gunny 7mil thick…. The buckle was hand made by a artesan in Bulgaria, whose name eludes me at the moment…sorry.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MickCollins1916

Bon Temps Bands single pass seatbelt strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Luftgekuhlt

^ Very nice - strap details please...?


----------

